# موضوع للنقاش : تعالوا لنصحح طريقة تحديد المعامل الزلزالي r و لننشر مبدأ (لا تنشر بما لاتعلم حقاً)



## م.سامرعقيل (8 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم,
رغم ترددي بكتابة هذا البوست لكن اعتقد انه قد حان الوقت ليقول أحد ما كفى لما يحصل...
تصلني العديد من الأسئلة من طلابي بالجامعة أو من طلاب المعهد العالي للزلازل حول بعض القضايا الهندسية وعند السؤال عن مصدر هذه المعلومة يقال لك أنها من احد المحاضرات أو النقاشات بهذا المنتدى أو ذاك...قد تجد بعض النظريات فيما يخص الجسور لكن نظريات التصميم الزلزالي هي الأكثر انتشاراً.... المشكلة ليست بتبادل الآراء لكن ما يحصل حقيقة أن يأتي شخص ما ويقرأ كود ما و يطلع على أحد مراجع الديناميك وبعد تحليل بعض الأبراج يتخيل انه قد أصبح عالماً في مجال الزلازل مثلاً ويبدأ بإعطاء النظريات والتي تكون في معظمها خاطئة و خاصة بما يتعلق بالمفاهيم ومن ثم يتم تناقلها من قبل الكثيرين حتى يصبح من الصعب تصحيحها مثل كيفية تخفيض عطالة الجدران و تصميم الأعمدة والتي تكون خارج الجملة المقاومة للزلازل أو كيفية تحقيق جملة البلاطات الفطرية في مقاومة الزلازل أو أثر حركة الماء في الخزانات على استجابة المنشأ...الخ. لكن أهمها والتي حاولت كثيرا توضيحها خلال مساهمتي بملحق الكود الزلزالي الجديد في سوريا هو موضوع حساب قيمة معامل R في الجمل المختلطة (جدران قص- إطارات) تبعاً لنسبة مساهمة الإطارات!!! ... و رغم عدم معرفتي من أطلق هذه النظرية لكن الموضوع يحتاج لقليل من التفكير لتعلم أن هذا الكلام مرفوض علمياً كما يلي:
1- من المعروف أن المعامل R يتعلق بالسلوك اللاخطي للمنشأ بعد تشكل أول مفصل لدن (وقد نعطي فيما بعد بعض التوضيحات حول مفهومه و نظريات ربطه بمعامل المطاوعة ) و أنت تقوم بحساب نسبة المساهمة من خلال التحليل المرن (الخطي) للمنشأ.. فذلك مرفوض من حيث المبدأ فكيف تحدد قيمة معامل لاخطي من خلال تحليل خطي؟
2- إن نسبة المساهمة متغيرة عبر الطوابق نتيجة تغير المقاطع ومعامل تخفيض العطالة ( وهذا بحد ذاته مشكلة منتشرة بالنت حيث تنتشر فكرة تخفيض عطالة الجدار بجميع الطوابق بنفس القيمة اعتمادا على جدول من الكود UBC or ACI - والذي لا يخص التحليل الزلزالي بل يخص تخفيض العطالة عند حساب أثر التحليل من الدرجة الثانية- فمن غير المنطقي أن يتم تخفيض عطالة الجدار بالطابق الأخير والذي يتعرض لحمولة محورية بسيطة بنفس القيمة التي يتم تخفيضه للجدار بالطابق الأرضي .. ولكن لن ندخل في تفاصيل ذلك الآن) وهذا يعني أن نسبة المساهمة متغيرة من طابق لأخر.. واعتماد أي قيمة وسطية او عند القاعدة أو...الخ. لن يكون منطقي.
3- من أجل المنشآت الفراغية و بأخذ اثر الفتل يمكن أن تكون قوة القص المتولدة في الجدران أكبر من قوة القص الكلية المطبقة.. فكيف ستأخذ نسبة المساهمة في هذه الحالة؟
4- في بعض المنشآت الخاصة يكون النمط الأساسي هو نمط فتلي و لديك نواة مركزية و الفتل الناتج كبير في هذه النواة....فكيف يتم حساب نسبة المساهمة بهذه الحالة إذا كانت الحالة الإجهادية الناتجة عن التحليل الزلزالي في الجدران و الإطارات مختلفة؟؟
5- أنت تعلم أن ميكانيزم الانهيار و التلدن الناتج في الإطارات مختلف تماماً عن جدران القص من حيث مواصفات المفصل اللدن وموقعه... و بالتالي بعد تشكل أي مفصل لدن بالإطار فإن صلابة الإطار ستتغير وبالتالي فإن نسبة المساهمة ستتغير!!.. إذن نسبة المساهمة تتغير من طابق لأخر و تتغير بعد تشكل اي مفصل لدن ..دون ذكر اثر حصول دوران بالأساسات بحالة الجدران نتيجة التربة أو حصول انزلاق بالتسليح أثناء تطور المفصل اللدن...الخ.
6- بحال عدم الانتباه الى كل ماسبق، على الأقل لنرجع ونعود إلى المراجع العالمية المعتمدة التي توضح و تشرح الكود... مثل SEAOC, Seismic Design Manual وهو متوافر على النت وانظر الأمثلة بما يخص الجمل المختلطة وكيفية التعامل معها.

تعالوا معاً لنصحح المفاهيم الخاطئة المنتشرة.... و لننشر ثقافة "لا تكتب بما لا تعلم حقاً"...
والله من وراء القصد.

و فوق كل ذي علم عليم.
سامر عقيل


----------



## jameel alkaisi (8 أغسطس 2014)

رأي رائع ومنطقي


----------



## jameel alkaisi (8 أغسطس 2014)

اشكرك جدا وانا معك قلبا وقالبا واتمنى من حضرتك عرض مثال توضيحي والقيام بالمقارنة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (9 أغسطس 2014)

*تعالوا معاً لنصحح المفاهيم الخاطئة المنتشرة.... و لننشر ثقافة "لا تكتب بما لا تعلم حقاً"...
احسنتم ونتمنى بالفعل مواصله التصحيح وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## Bassam_m (9 أغسطس 2014)

كلام سليم و منطقي شكرا لك


----------



## tarek elattar (9 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ الدكتور سامر عقيل
اذا نحتاج من حضرتك ان تناقش معنا بالتفصيل والتبسيط وبصورة منتظمة كل ما تتفضل به
وبالتاكيد كل المهندسين فى الموقع يشتاقون لذلك
ونحسب ان لكل مجتهد نصيب حتى وان وقع فى الخطأ
فمع كل الاحترام لكل المهندسين الافاضل الذين نتعلم منهم فى الموقع مثل الاستاذ اسامة النوارة او الاستاذ الصقار اوغيرهم كثيييييييير يحاول ان يعلمنا
فنحن فى انتظار الشرح التفصيلى


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (9 أغسطس 2014)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ الدكتور سامر عقيل
> اذا نحتاج من حضرتك ان تناقش معنا بالتفصيل والتبسيط وبصورة منتظمة كل ما تتفضل به
> وبالتاكيد كل المهندسين فى الموقع يشتاقون لذلك
> ...



بارك الله فيك...بالحقيقة انا مستعد ان نتعاون جميعاً في توضيح جميع النقاط الشائكة... وكما تقدمت يوجد العديد من المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة الكبيرة والتي انا شخصياً اعتز بهم و افتخر باننا كمهندسين عرب لدينا نخبة من المهندسين بهذا المستوى مثل الاستاذ رزق حجاوي و الاستاذ اسامة نوارة و الاستاذ محمود الصقار وغيرهم الكثير... 
ان ما اطرحه هنا ما هو الا مثال عن بعض القوانين و النظريات الخاطئة والتي اصبحت منتشرة على المنتديات حتى اصبح من الصعب تصحيحيها...واني اتمنى من المنتدى ان يضعوا لجنة علمية من الاساتذة سابقي الذكر لضبط الناحية العلمية وحذف اية مشاركة غير صحيحية.
بالنسبة للموضوع المقترح ...فإن الحل الصحيح هو كمايلي:
اذا رجعت للكود ubc او الملحق الزلزالي السوري ستجد ان العبارة هي.. تؤخذ قيمة R=6.5 بحالة الجملة المختلطة والتي تستطيع الاطارات لوحدها ان تتحمل 25% من القوة الزلزالية.... ولم يقل أن تأخذ 25 %.... و هذا يعني انك بعد تحليل المبنى و تصميم الاطارات المقاومة للزلازل..يجب عليك اعادة التحليل والتحقق من جميع عناصر الاطار من أجل 25% من القوة الزلزالية وبافتراض ان الاطارات فقط هي مسئولة عن المقاومة ( حذف اثر جدران القص) واي عنصر لا يحقق .. يجب عليك زيادة مقاومته للوصول الى المقاومة المطلوبة.
التبرير العلمي لذلك برأي الشخصي: لو رجعت لابحاث خاصة بسلوك منشات ذات جملة مقاومة للزلازل مختلطة (جدران و اطارات) في الزلازل السابقة ستجد ان العديد يذكر انه هناك حالة انهيار ناتجة عن عدم تشكل المفاصل اللدنة بالشكل المتوقع او تشكيل ميكانيزم انهيار جزئي أو اثر العناصر الغير انشائية في خلق فتل غير متوقع او اهتزاز أحد العناصر بتواتر عالي مختلف عن بقية العناصر..الخ... لكن اهمها مايعرف باسم التحميل النبضي على الاطار خلال الزلزال... و لتوضيح ذلك.. ان القوة المتولدة تتوزع بين الجدران والاطارات بداية تبعاً للصلابة.. لكن المشكلة ان جدار القص يعمل تقريباً وفق العمل الظفري اي لو حدث اي دوران باساس جدار القص نتيجة التربة او اثتاء تطور المفصل اللدن عند المنطقة السفلية منه..سيفقد صلابته خلال تلك اللحظة وعندها ستتحول كل القوة الزلزالية الى الاطار مما يسبب نبضة عالية بالقوة الداخلية المتولدة فيه...لذلك فإن الكود وضع الحد الأدنى السابق ليضمن انه بحال فقدان صلابة الجدار جزئياً او خلال لحظة فإنه يجب ان تكون الاطارات قادرة على الصمود في الوضع الجديد.
تستطيع ان تضع مثال على الساب لجملة مختلطة مستوية تحت تاثير حمل زلزالي باستخدام سجل زمني .. وضع دوران باساس جدار القص في لحظة زمنية ما خلال الزلزال ..الان اعرض القوى الداخلية بأحد عناصر الاطار وستجد كيف يحدث هناك قفزة بالقوة الداخلية عند اللحظة الموافقة لدوران اساس الجدار.

على الرابط التالي تجد مثال يوضح مفهوم ذلك من الناحية العملية.
http://www.4shared.com/office/xZn9vak7ce/DUAL_SYSYTEM_EXAMPLE.html
اتمنى ان تكون في إجابتي الفائدة المرجوة.

وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.
سامر عقيل.


----------



## tarek elattar (9 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> بارك الله فيك...بالحقيقة انا مستعد ان نتعاون جميعاً في توضيح جميع النقاط الشائكة... وكما تقدمت يوجد العديد من المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة الكبيرة والتي انا شخصياً اعتز بهم و افتخر باننا كمهندسين عرب لدينا نخبة من المهندسين بهذا المستوى مثل الاستاذ رزق حجاوي و الاستاذ اسامة نوارة و الاستاذ محمود الصقار وغيرهم الكثير...
> ان ما اطرحه هنا ما هو الا مثال عن بعض القوانين و النظريات الخاطئة والتي اصبحت منتشرة على المنتديات حتى اصبح من الصعب تصحيحيها...واني اتمنى من المنتدى ان يضعوا لجنة علمية من الاساتذة سابقي الذكر لضبط الناحية العلمية وحذف اية مشاركة غير صحيحية.
> بالنسبة للموضوع المقترح ...فإن الحل الصحيح هو كمايلي:
> اذا رجعت للكود ubc او الملحق الزلزالي السوري ستجد ان العبارة هي.. تؤخذ قيمة R=6.5 بحالة الجملة المختلطة والتي تستطيع الاطارات لوحدها ان تتحمل 25% من القوة الزلزالية.... ولم يقل أن تأخذ 25 %.... و هذا يعني انك بعد تحليل المبنى و تصميم الاطارات المقاومة للزلازل..يجب عليك اعادة التحليل والتحقق من جميع عناصر الاطار من أجل 25% من القوة الزلزالية وبافتراض ان الاطارات فقط هي مسئولة عن المقاومة ( حذف اثر جدران القص) واي عنصر لا يحقق .. يجب عليك زيادة مقاومته للوصول الى المقاومة المطلوبة.
> ...


السلام عليكم
اضافة جميلة جدا استاذنا الدكتور سامر عقيل
وانا اهيب بكل اساتذتنا اصحاب الفضل علينا اسامة النوارة وميشيل ادوار ومحمود الصقار وغيرهم الكثيير بالمشاركة الفعالة فى هذا الموضوع للاستفادة من الخبرات الاكاديمية امثال الاستاذ سامر او الاستاذ المحترم يوسف حميضة
بارك الله فى كل من يريد الخير


----------



## kiloNewton (10 أغسطس 2014)

كل الشكر للمهندس سامر علي الطرح
لكي نستفيد جميعا اتمنى ان نناقش الحلول
"3- من أجل المنشآت الفراغية و بأخذ اثر الفتل يمكن أن تكون قوة القص المتولدة في الجدران أكبر من قوة القص الكلية المطبقة.. فكيف ستأخذ نسبة المساهمة في هذه الحالة؟
4- في بعض المنشآت الخاصة يكون النمط الأساسي هو نمط فتلي و لديك نواة مركزية و الفتل الناتج كبير في هذه النواة....فكيف يتم حساب نسبة المساهمة بهذه الحالة إذا كانت الحالة الإجهادية الناتجة عن التحليل الزلزالي في الجدران و الإطارات مختلفة؟؟"
هل تعامل هذه الحالتين وفقا لما ذكرت هنا ايضا??
"هذا يعني انك بعد تحليل المبنى و تصميم الاطارات المقاومة للزلازل..يجب عليك اعادة التحليل والتحقق من جميع عناصر الاطار من أجل 25% من القوة الزلزالية وبافتراض ان الاطارات فقط هي مسئولة عن المقاومة ( حذف اثر جدران القص) واي عنصر لا يحقق .. يجب عليك زيادة مقاومته للوصول الى المقاومة المطلوبة."


----------



## anass81 (10 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع مهم و مميز يستحق التثبيت


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 أغسطس 2014)

ترددت قبل أن أشارك بهذا الموضوع .. لما أراه دائما من حالة التعليم المتواضعة بالكثير من مراكز التعليم بالوطن العربى ...
ولكننى سأساهم بقدر ما أستطيع فى ذلك الموضوع ...فبداية يقول المثل الوقاية خير من العلاج أو كما يقولون درهم وقاية خير من ألف درهم علاج ...
بمعنى أشاهد دائما ما تتواصل إليه مراكز الأبحاث والأكواد بالعديد من بلدان العالم فى التطوير والدورات ونشر الكتب التى تقدم الكثير والكثير للمهندسيين 
فمثلا لو ذكرنا بلدا من البلدان الفقيرة مثل الهند .. لوجدنا مجموعة مرتبة ومنظمة من الأكواد والكتيبات الخاصة بشرح الكود وأمثلة محلولة وغيرها من الموضوعات التى تقى المصممين الكثير من الكوارث والأخطاء .. وبالتوازى تجد مجموعة ضخمة من الكتب والمؤلفات التى تشتمل على الكثير من الأمثلة المحلولة والتطبيقات التى تغنى الطالب وتساعده على الفهم والتطبيق السليم للعديد من الموضوعات الهندسية...

ونأتى الان لمراكز الدراسة بالوطن العربى .. للإسف الشديد نجد قصورا شديدا سواء بالكتب التى تعالج تلك الموضوعات أو بالأكواد أو بغيرها .. حتى أن المرء يكاد أن يشعر كما لو أننا فى زمن اخر لا يتماشى مع الزمن الذى نحن نعيش فيه من تطور سريع ومذهل لمختلف التطبيقات الهندسية المختلفة

فلو مثلا قمنا بإعداد أحصاء لعدد الحاصلين على مؤهل أستاذ دكتور أو دكتور بمعاهدنا وجامعتنا ..وقمنا بعمل مقارنة بعدد المؤلفات الهندسية بالمكتبة العربية لوجدناها نسبة لا تتناسب مع عدد حاصلى تلك المؤهلات ....

وكانت أحدى شمعات النور بهذا الطريق هو المنتديات الهندسية .. التى بدأت تساهم بشكل ملحوظ فى سد هذه الثغرة ونشر العلم والمعرفة الهندسية بين طلاب العلم كافة ...
وكلما كانت هذه المواقع فعالة ونشطة بعدد زائريها كلما كان النفع أفضل ونشر المعرفة والعلم أكثر وأكثر ...

وحتى لا أكون ممن يلعنون الظلام بدلا من أن يضيئوا شمعة سأقول :
- لماذ ونحن لدينا هذا العدد الضخم من نخبة الأساتذة والمهندسيين أن يكون لدينا مشروع لترجمة الأكواد والمراجع العالمية وأعتمادها كجزء من الأكواد العربية

- لماذا لا يتم أختيار أمهات الكتب فى التصميم (خرسانة - منشاءات معدنية - وغيرها) بترجمتها 

- لماذا لا يتم عمل مواقع للأكواد العربية للتواصل مع هذه المنتديات (مثل منتدى المهندسيين العرب مثلا) والأخذ بالاراء فى تطوير وتحديث الأكواد

- لماذا لا يتم عمل ملاحق للأكواد لكل المشكلات المثارة ومناطق الأختلاف والجدل ويتم أصدار نشرة دورية سنوية بالتعديلات والتحديثات 

- لماذا بدلا من الترقيع بأكواد فقيرة لا يتم الأستعانة بالأكواد العالمية وترجمتها مع وضع معاملات الأمان الخاصة بنا والتى تناسب بلادنا العربية

لدينا الكثير من الطاقات والقدرات والمواهب الخلاقة ونستطيع تقديم الكثير والكثير

وفق الله الجميع .. وخالص تحياتى وتقديرى للزميل الفاضل م سامر عقيل

دمتم جميعا بألف خير

تحياتى


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (10 أغسطس 2014)

بعد التحية,

طالما أن الموضوع على مايبدو قد اعجب الكثيرين و الكل متفق على البدء بعملية تصحيح الاخطاء المنتشرة في المواقع والمعتمدة من قبل المهندسين وفق شعار " لا تكتب بما لا تعلم حقاً"...ساحاول ان نبدأ بذلك من خلال مجموعة من الاسئلة .. عسى ان يشاركنا بقية الاساتذة الكبار في المنتدى...
رغم محبتي الكبيرة و خبرتي العملية في مجال الجسور Bridges والمنشأت الفولاذية Steel structures لكن هذين المجالين ذو اهمية أقل عند المهندسين بشكل عام مقارنة مع حالة الابنية البيتونية.. لذلك سنبدأ بمواضيع تخص الابنية و الزلازل على امل ان تزداد المشاركات من الجميع و نستطيع ان نتعرض الى المجالات الأخرى.

سؤال آخر قد تم طرحه علي كثيراً...وهو بخصوص الحاجة للتسليح القطري في الجوائز الرابطة بين جداري قص في حال كانت عميقة و خاضعة لقص كبير والتي تسبب صعوبات تنفيذية .....
الملحق الزلزالي للكود السوري استبدل كلمة "يجب" الواردة بالكودات العالمية بكلمة "يفضل" ... وهذا ما دفع الكثير من المهندسين لالغاء التسليح القطري حتى لو تحققت شروط الابعاد والقص المطبق المعروفة... بحجة إننا نستطيع تأمين مقاومة القص المطلوبة مهما كانت من خلال شبكة تسليح كما هو الحال بالجوائز العميقة العادية.

انا بانتظار اراء الاخوة المهندسين في هذا الراي..


----------



## zeeko (10 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> سؤال آخر قد تم طرحه علي كثيراً...وهو بخصوص الحاجة للتسليح القطري في الجوائز الرابطة بين جداري قص في حال كانت عميقة و خاضعة لقص كبير والتي تسبب صعوبات تنفيذية .....
> الملحق الزلزالي للكود السوري استبدل كلمة "يجب" الواردة بالكودات العالمية بكلمة "يفضل" ... وهذا ما دفع الكثير من المهندسين لالغاء التسليح القطري حتى لو تحققت شروط الابعاد والقص المطبق المعروفة... بحجة إننا نستطيع تأمين مقاومة القص المطلوبة مهما كانت من خلال شبكة تسليح كما هو الحال بالجوائز العميقة العادية.
> 
> انا بانتظار اراء الاخوة المهندسين في هذا الراي..



موضوع رائع

بالنسبة لل DIAGONAL ORIENTED BARS IN COUPLING BEAM في ال aci 318
غير الزامية في ال SDC A,B,C و قد تكون الزامية في غير ذلك. و هذا نستنتجه من جدول 
R21.2.1 ACI318-05
الجدير بالذكر أنه من نسخة ACI318-08 و أنت طالع حصلت تحسينات جيدة لتسليح الكانات الخاصة بال DIAGONAL BARS و جعلته اسهل حيث يمكن وضع الكانات على عمق الكمره بالكامل. يمكن فهم ما اقصده من fig R.21.9.7 aci318-08.
بانتظار الملاحظات و المزيد من الأخوان


----------



## kiloNewton (10 أغسطس 2014)

ساتحدث حسب فهمي من باب النقاش و الاستفادة 
ان توفير التسليح القطري يعتمد بشكل أساسي علي سلوك النظام الإنشائي واستجابته للقوة الزلزالية حيث اثبتت عديد الدراسات عن تولد إجهادات تودي الي حدوث شروخ قطرية في الكبلينق بيم ولوحظ من هذه الدراسات انه هذه الشروخ تتشكل قطريا في نسب عمق الي سبان معينة موجدة بالاكواد. اذا فنحن نوفر التسليح القطري حال سلوك المنشأ هذه الاستجابة و علينا التحقق من انه سيسلك هذا السلوك ويمكننا ذلك عن طريق إيجاد نسبة العزم الناتج من القوة الزلزالية الذي تقاومه هذه الكمرات قسمة العزم الكلي علي المنشأ وان كانت النسبة أكثر من ٣٣٪ تقريبا (لا اذكر النسبة جيدا ولكن هذه الفكرة )​يعتبر النظام coupledواذا لم يتحقق يتم تصميمها ككمرات وفريم عادي 
استغرب جداً من التغير الذي ذكرته بان يفضل اضافتها وليش يجب لانه اذا تحقق اشتراطات العمق والسبان فالاجهادات تصبح مختلفة ولعل السبب في تغير هذه انه قد تكون الدولة منطقة غير عالية الزلزالية 
لانه في أكواد مناطق زلزالية عالية تشترط حال توفر الشروط السابقة ان يكون تسليح القطري فقط يقاوم كل القص المطبق وهذه نقطة خلاف هل يتم أخذ تسليح الكانات في مقاومة القص ام يتم اخد التسليح القطري فقط.​



والله اعلم


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (10 أغسطس 2014)

kiloNewton قال:


> ساتحدث حسب فهمي من باب النقاش و الاستفادة
> ان توفير التسليح القطري يعتمد بشكل أساسي علي سلوك النظام الإنشائي واستجابته للقوة الزلزالية حيث اثبتت عديد الدراسات عن تولد إجهادات تودي الي حدوث شروخ قطرية في الكبلينق بيم ولوحظ من هذه الدراسات انه هذه الشروخ تتشكل قطريا في نسب عمق الي سبان معينة موجدة بالاكواد. اذا فنحن نوفر التسليح القطري حال سلوك المنشأ هذه الاستجابة و علينا التحقق من انه سيسلك هذا السلوك ويمكننا ذلك عن طريق إيجاد نسبة العزم الناتج من القوة الزلزالية الذي تقاومه هذه الكمرات قسمة العزم الكلي علي المنشأ وان كانت النسبة أكثر من ٣٣٪ تقريبا (لا اذكر النسبة جيدا ولكن هذه الفكرة )​يعتبر النظام coupledواذا لم يتحقق يتم تصميمها ككمرات وفريم عادي
> استغرب جداً من التغير الذي ذكرته بان يفضل اضافتها وليش يجب لانه اذا تحقق اشتراطات العمق والسبان فالاجهادات تصبح مختلفة ولعل السبب في تغير هذه انه قد تكون الدولة منطقة غير عالية الزلزالية
> لانه في أكواد مناطق زلزالية عالية تشترط حال توفر الشروط السابقة ان يكون تسليح القطري فقط يقاوم كل القص المطبق وهذه نقطة خلاف هل يتم أخذ تسليح الكانات في مقاومة القص ام يتم اخد التسليح القطري فقط.​
> ...



شكرا لك على المشاركة... السؤال الحقيقي.. انك تستطيع ان تحقق مقاومة القص عن طريق تسليح فطري او تسليح شبكة دون قطري...فلماذا تجبرنا الكودات العالمية على استخدام التسليح القطري طالما نحن قادرين على تامين المقاومة عبر شبكة تسليح عادية والتي هي اسهل من الناحية التنفيذية؟


----------



## kiloNewton (10 أغسطس 2014)

اليس بسبب توزيع الاجهادات في هذه الابيام?


----------



## tarek elattar (10 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> بعد التحية,
> 
> طالما أن الموضوع على مايبدو قد اعجب الكثيرين و الكل متفق على البدء بعملية تصحيح الاخطاء المنتشرة في المواقع والمعتمدة من قبل المهندسين وفق شعار " لا تكتب بما لا تعلم حقاً"...ساحاول ان نبدأ بذلك من خلال مجموعة من الاسئلة .. عسى ان يشاركنا بقية الاساتذة الكبار في المنتدى...
> رغم محبتي الكبيرة و خبرتي العملية في مجال الجسور Bridges والمنشأت الفولاذية Steel structures لكن هذين المجالين ذو اهمية أقل عند المهندسين بشكل عام مقارنة مع حالة الابنية البيتونية.. لذلك سنبدأ بمواضيع تخص الابنية و الزلازل على امل ان تزداد المشاركات من الجميع و نستطيع ان نتعرض الى المجالات الأخرى.
> ...



العبرة لكل حالة بحسب الحسابات ففى حالة يجب وفى اخرى يفضل احتياطيا وفى اخرى ليس له ضرورة


----------



## zeeko (11 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> شكرا لك على المشاركة... السؤال الحقيقي.. انك تستطيع ان تحقق مقاومة القص عن طريق تسليح فطري او تسليح شبكة دون قطري...فلماذا تجبرنا الكودات العالمية على استخدام التسليح القطري طالما نحن قادرين على تامين المقاومة عبر شبكة تسليح عادية والتي هي اسهل من الناحية التنفيذية؟





​
Reinforced
Concrete
Design of
Tall Buildings
by bungale


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (11 أغسطس 2014)

zeeko قال:


> ​
> Reinforced
> Concrete
> Design of
> ...



بداية شكرا لمشاركتك Zeeko و بالحقيقة ما ذكر صحيح..لكن قد يكون غامض لبعض المهندسين ولذلك سأقوم بتوضيحه بطريقة مبسطة...
يجب ان لا ننسى أثناء التصميم الزلزالي ان طبيعة التحميل هي (تحميل دوري معكوس وعالي الشدة) و حتى لو كنا نطبق الطريقة الستاتيكية (حمولة ستاتيكية وهمية مكافئة لاثر الزلزال من أجل المنشأت المنتظمة ذات النمط الاساسي الانسحابي المسيطر) فيجب دوماً ان نتخيل ان المنشأ يهتز وان الحمولات تصبح معكوسة ... واثر ذلك على مقاومة العناصر نتيجة ذلك.
صحيح انك تستطيع تامين مقاومة القص في الجائز العميق بواسطة شبكة تسليح بدلاُ من العناصر القطرية (الاعمدة المخفية المائلة)..لكن ذلك من أجل تحميل ستاتيكي لكن في حالة الزلازل فالموضوع مختلف ..
لتوضيح الفكرة انظر للتجربة التالية الموضحة بالصور المرفقة التي توضح استجابة جائز رابط من أجل انواع تسليح مختلفة .. ولاحظ ان المقاومة متقاربة بالحالتين.....لكن ما يحدث بالحالة الأولى" تسليح شيكة" هو تدهور سريع و كبير بالمقاومة مع كل دورة تحميل بينما نشاهد بالحالة الثانية " تسليح قطري" ان المقاومة تبقى ثابتة لعدة دورات حتى يبدا بعدها التدهور...أذن المشكلة.. ليست بالمقاومة بقدر ما هي ثبات هذه المقاومة تحت تأثير التحميل الدوري..
ارجو ان تكون قد توضحت الفكرة..


----------



## parasismic (11 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

موضوع في قمة الروعة و في غاية الأهمية





[/URL][/IMG]


الهدف الأساسي من الكمرات "الجسور" العميقة الرابطة للجدران القصية أثناء الحركة الزلزالية هو نقل قوى القص من جدار لآخر
غالبا يقع العبء على كمرات الربط أكثر من الجدران "وهو المفضل" لانتقال التشوهات اللاخطية بقسط كبيرمن الجدران إليها 

أثناء الاستجابة اللاخطية جراء الأفعال الديناميكية تفقد خرسانة كمرات الربط تدريجيا الفعالية لمقاومة الانضغاط القطري وكذا الشد القطري مما ينتج عنه تصدعات قطرية قد تؤدي الى انهيارها و التاريخ شاهد على ذلك -الأمر الذي جعل كودات التصميم الحديثة تستوجب إضافة قضبان تسليح قطرية 



[/URL][/IMG]
التسليح القطري من شأنه رفع كفاءة الجائز العميق لمقاومة الشد و الضغط القطري المتناوب "جراء التصرف الديناميكي" وهذا ما يسمى السلوك المطاوع و الذي يعتبر عاملا مهما في تبديد قدر كبير من الطاقة

تتسم كمرات الربط ذات التسليح القطري على تحملها الكبير للتشوهات المفروضة عليها بفعل الزلازل



[/URL][/IMG]

أرجو التصويب 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## kiloNewton (12 أغسطس 2014)

ااذا الخلاصة ان الحديد القطري يزيد المطاوعة تحت الاحمال الدورية وتمنح قدرة اعلى للتشوه و الازاحة
increase ductility under cyclic loading -
- increased drift and deformation capacity


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (12 أغسطس 2014)

سؤال جديد للمناقشة...
تشترط الكودات وضع تسليح سفلي عند المساند او نسبة تسليح علوي في وسط المجاز تبعاُ للكود ولنوع الاطار...
من خلال التحليل سيظهر معك ان العزم في وسط المجاز هو موجب و التسليح المطلوب للشد هو سفلي ولا داعي للتسليح العلوي من وجهة نظر المقاومة...
قد تقول ان العزم قد ينعكس من أجل الزلزال الحقيقي (r=1) .. قد يكون هذا صحيح من أجل العزم الطرفي في بعض الحالات ...أما في وسط المجاز عادة لن ينعكس مخطط العزم ومع ذلك يجب عليك ان تضع هذه النسبة من التسليح العلوي ... فما هو تبرير هذا الطلب بالكود??


----------



## tarek elattar (12 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
التسليح العلوى وسط الكمرة يزيد مقاومة القطاع للضغط فيسمح لتقليل ابعاد القطاع الخرسانى 
عندما نحتاج فى منطقة الشد السفلى لحديد قد يكون over فان حديد التسليح العلوى بزيادته نرجع بال تصميم لمرحلة balance


----------



## kiloNewton (12 أغسطس 2014)

yes tarek
I think maybe that is the reason the strain in concrete will increase and so the rotation capacity of section and that will increase ductility


----------



## usama_usama2003 (12 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> سؤال جديد للمناقشة...
> تشترط الكودات وضع تسليح سفلي عند المساند او نسبة تسليح علوي في وسط المجاز تبعاُ للكود ولنوع الاطار...
> من خلال التحليل سيظهر معك ان العزم في وسط المجاز هو موجب و التسليح المطلوب للشد هو سفلي ولا داعي للتسليح العلوي من وجهة نظر المقاومة...
> قد تقول ان العزم قد ينعكس من أجل الزلزال الحقيقي (r=1) .. قد يكون هذا صحيح من أجل العزم الطرفي في بعض الحالات ...أما في وسط المجاز عادة لن ينعكس مخطط العزم ومع ذلك يجب عليك ان تضع هذه النسبة من التسليح العلوي ... فما هو تبرير هذا الطلب بالكود??



Vertical Component effect


ارجو توضيح معاني المصطلحات ( مجاز , مسند ... الخ)
او الكتابة بالانجليزية


----------



## parasismic (12 أغسطس 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> Vertical Component effect
> 
> 
> ارجو توضيح معاني المصطلحات ( مجاز , مسند ... الخ)
> او الكتابة بالانجليزية




مجاز:span

مسند:support


----------



## HISHAM" (12 أغسطس 2014)

.vertical component effect ,no brittle failure in concrete


----------



## kiloNewton (13 أغسطس 2014)

:81:


----------



## yaseen2007 (13 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً أستاذ والله حطيت إيدك ع الوجع
في سؤال ببالي أنوالبلاطة الفطرية (flat slab ) تعتبر جملة مقاومة للقوى الجانبية من زلازل ورياح 
السؤال هل نستطيع أن نعتبرها جملة مقاومة للزلازل (إطارات متوسطة R=5.5 )لوحدها دون وجود جدران قص أو إطارات وكيف نقوم بتصميمها وتحقيقها لمقاومة الزلازل ؟؟؟
وشكراً


----------



## drkorsy (13 أغسطس 2014)

to decrease long term deflection


----------



## parasismic (13 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> سؤال جديد للمناقشة...
> تشترط الكودات وضع تسليح سفلي عند المساند او نسبة تسليح علوي في وسط المجاز تبعاُ للكود ولنوع الاطار...
> من خلال التحليل سيظهر معك ان العزم في وسط المجاز هو موجب و التسليح المطلوب للشد هو سفلي ولا داعي للتسليح العلوي من وجهة نظر المقاومة...
> قد تقول ان العزم قد ينعكس من أجل الزلزال الحقيقي (r=1) .. قد يكون هذا صحيح من أجل العزم الطرفي في بعض الحالات ...أما في وسط المجاز عادة لن ينعكس مخطط العزم ومع ذلك يجب عليك ان تضع هذه النسبة من التسليح العلوي ... فما هو تبرير هذا الطلب بالكود??






تعد الزلازل من أبرز الكوارث الطبيعية التي تسبب أضرارا قد تكون غاية في الخطورة على المباني و البنى التحتية.

الأمر الذي حتم على الباحثين اعتماد طرق تصميمية هدفها تقليل الخطورة الزلزالية و تفادي الانهيار وذلك بالاعتماد أساسا على آلية تبديد الطاقة (تشكل المفاصل اللدنة في عناصر معينة).

من متطلبات التصميم الزلزالي للهياكل الخرسانية هو السماح بتشكل المفاصل اللدنة في الجسور (الكمرات) مع ضمان عدم تشكلها في الأعمدة, إلا الجزء السفلي للأعمدة أسفل المبنى أو الجزء العلوي للأعمدة تحت بلاطة السقف.

عادة ما تتشكل المفاصل اللدنة على مستوى طرفي الجسر تبعا للعزوم الطرفية العظمى المتولدة جراء الحمل الزلزالي. ترتبط جهة دوران المفاصل اللدنة بتعاقب أطوار الحمل الديناميكي -انظر الشكل( a-reversing hinge beam) . تجدر الإشارة أن آلية تشكل مفصلين لدنين كل واحد عند طرف تحصل لدى الجسور الخاضعة لحمولة ثقالية منخفضة (low gravity load).

أما في حالة الجسور الخاضعة لحمولة ثقالية مرتفعة الأمر مختلف, إذ يحتمل أن يؤدي العزم الموجب الناتج من هذه الحمولة إلى تشكل مفاصل لدنة على مجاز الجسر"beam span". أربع مفاصل لدنة ستتشكل أثناء الحمل الزلزالي, مفصل عند الطرف الأيسر و مفصل في الناحية اليمنى للمجاز تبعا لجهة واحد ة للحمل, ومفصل عند الطرف الأيمن و مفصل في الناحية اليسرى للمجاز تبعا لجهة معاكسة للحمل انظر الشكل (b uniderictional hinge beam) 

وفي اعتقادي أن مبرر وضع نسبة من التسليح العلوي عل مستوى المجاز هو تحسبا لظهور مفاصل لدنة عليه للسبب المذكور أعلاه و الله أعلم




[/IMG]

أظن أن الموضوع يستدعي تدخل أصحاب الإختصاص أمثال الأستاذ سامر


----------



## kiloNewton (13 أغسطس 2014)

:81:


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (14 أغسطس 2014)

انا سعيد جداً بمشاركة الأعضاء و أتمنى من الأساتذة الكبار المشاركة أيضا فيما أسميناه تصحيح الأخطاء المنتشرة على النت.

ان الهدف من هذه الأسئلة هنا ليس فقط تصحيح الاخطاء بقدر ماهو إلقاء الضوء على كيفية التعامل مع المواضيع الزلزالية ..ففي حال الحمولات العادية تكون المقاومة هي المؤشر الأهم .... لكن كما وجدنا في السؤال السابق حول التسليح القطري *فإن موضوع ثبات المقاومة مع الزمن تحت تأثير التحميل الدوري المعكوس وعالي الشدة وخروج البيتون في بعض الحالات عن المشاركة بالمقاومة يجب أن لا يغيب عن ذهن المصمم .*. ومن جهة أخرى .. فإن موضوع المطاوعة (Ductility) لا يقل أهمية... حيث يجب على المهندس أن يتخيل دوماً أن *الزلزال هو عبارة عن كمية ضخمة جداً من الطاقة المدخلة إلى المنشأ و إن المفاصل اللدنة هي بالوعة لهذه الطاقة فكلما زادت قدرتك على تشكيل مفاصل لدنة ذات حلقات هستيرية مستقرة وكبيرة كلما كانت الطاقة المبددة أكبر في هذا المفاصل و بالتالي كلما كانت القوة المتبقية اللازم مقاومتها عن طريق العناصر المتبقية اقل...*
ان سبب إضافة تسليح علوي في منتصف جائز الإطار ..له عدة أسباب و قد يكن احتمال انعكاس مخطط العزم وارد.. لكن يبقى السبب الأهم هو أثر تسليح الضغط على زيادة المطاوعة (Ductility) .
إن مفهوم المطاوعة يمكن أن يطلق على مستوى المقطع أو العنصر أو المنشأ... ولتوضيح ذلك لنتحدث قليلاً عن مطاوعة مقطع بيتوني مسلح.... 

كما هو معلوم طالما أن نسبة التسليح المزودة بمقطع بيتوني خاضع لعزم هي أقل من النسبة التوازنية فان التسليح سيصل إلى اللدونة قبل انهيار البيتون (النسبة التوازنية هي نسبة التسليح التي إذا تم وضعها فإن المقطع الخاضع لعزم خارجي , سيصل فيه الإجهاد في الليف البيتوني الطرفي المضغوط إلى إجهاد الانهيار النظري 0.003-0.0035) حسب الكود المدروس) بنفس اللحظة التي يصل فيها التسليح إلى إجهاد اللدونة أو السيلان) 
الآن لفهم معنى المطاوعة..... لنتخيل انه لدينا جائز بسيط الاستناد خاضع إلى حمولة مطبقة ... الآن لنتخيل أننا نزيد الحمولة المطبقة بشكل تدريجي و بالتالي سيزداد العزم المطبق على المقطع الأخطر للعنصر المدروس بشكل تدريجي... 
بداية ستكون الإجهادات صغيرة و البيتون قادر أن يتحمل إجهادات الشد و الضغط المطبقة >>>>>
بزيادة العزم تزداد الإجهادات حتى تصل الإجهادات في الليف المشدود السفلي إلى إجهادات الشد الاعظمية للبيتون و يبدأ بالتشقق و يصبح التسليح هو المسئول عن مقاومة قوى الشد >>>>>>
بزيادة العزم تصل الإجهادات في الفولاذ إلى اللدونة .. لكن المقطع لم ينهار .. لكن الفولاذ فقد صلابته (E≈0) و تزداد النشوهات بشكل كبير بفولاذ التسليح و يحصل هناك دورانات كبيرة نتيجة تطور تلدن التسليح في منطقة من العنصر
(تشكل مايعرف باسم المفصل اللدن) ..>>>>
بزيادة العزم .. يحصل الانهيار إما بانقطاع التسليح أو حصول انهيار بالبيتون المضغوط.
إن المرحلة بين وصول التسليح إلى اللدونة و حصول الانهيار هي مرحلة المطاوعة.. ويعرف معامل المطاوعة للمقطع بأنه نسبة الانحناء curvature الموافق للانهيار إلى الانحناء الموافق لبدء تلدن التسليح.

الآن من خلال المناقشة السابقة .... نستطيع فهم أثر تسليح الضغط في زيادة المطاوعة و خاصة إذا كانت نسبة التسليح كبيرة.

لتوضيح الفكرة أكثر >>> انظر الصورة المرفقة التي توضح علاقة العزم- الانحناء لعدد من الجوائز بنسب تسليح مختلفة ...... فكما تلاحظ رغم أن زيادة تسليح الضغط ذو أثر قليل نسبياً على المقاومة (القوة التي يبدأ عندها المخطط بالانكسار الموافق لتلدن تسليح الشد متقاربة) لكن أثره على زيادة المطاوعة واضح (قارن بين الجوائز 1،2،3) .
أرجو أن تكون الفكرة قد توضحت للجميع..

وفوق كل ذي علم عليم
سامر عقيل


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (14 أغسطس 2014)

سؤال جديد؟ 
هناك عبارة قد سمعتها سابقاً في احد المحاضرات المسجلة و الآن أصبحت متكررة في كثير من النقاشات.. وهي.... أن زيادة دور الاهتزاز الرئيسي للمنشأ تؤدي لزيادة مطاوعة المنشأ مما يخفض من القوة الزلزالية أو أن المنشآت المطاوعة تشبه الأشجار ذات الثخانة القليلة التي تتأرجح مع الرياح فلا تنكسر..إلى آخر هذه العبارات.
فما رأيكون بذلك؟


----------



## kiloNewton (15 أغسطس 2014)

حسب فهمي ان الزمن الدوري ليس له علاقة بالمطاوعة المباني العالية لها زمن دوري طويل بسبب الارتفاع وتاثيره على جساة المنشا و هذا الزمن الطويل يناظر تسارع اقل ممايودي الي قص قاعدي اقل وليس بسب ذيادة في المطاوعة والله اعلم


----------



## HISHAM" (15 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ....
دور اهتزاز المنشأ له علاقة ب شيئين رئيسين (الصلابة , Stiffness )(الكتلة , Mass) . وكما يعلم الجميع زيادة الصلابة تخفض دور المنشأ , وزيادة الكتلة تزيد دور المنشأ .

لمناقشة السؤال ... سأفترض أنّ لدي إطارين من البيتون المسلح لهما نفس مقاطع الأعمدة والجوائز و نفس الكتلة يعني متماثلين ب كل شي وبالتالي
عند النمذجة سأحصل على نفس القيمة للدور للإطارين .

هنا يتبادر إلى الذهن سؤال . . . يا ترى هل أستطيع ان أجعل أحد الإطارين قادر على تبديد طاقة زلزالية أكثر من الآخر ؟؟؟

نعم أستطيع ... من خلال تفاصيل التسليح في الجوائز والأعمدة ومن هنا نشأت فكرة (الإطارات الخاصة و الإطارات المتوسطة والإطارات العادية المقاومة للعزوم.... فقط إشارة صغيرة هنا , هي مقاومة للعزوم لأن المهندس المصمم يعمل جاهدا أن يكون الانهيار انهيار عزم مطاوع وليس انهيار قص هش)
بالتالي مفهوم المطاوعة له علاقة ب تفاصيل التسليح , وبالتالي دور المنشأ ليس له علاقة ب مفهوم المطاوعة .لأني أستطيع إنجاز اطارين ب نفس الدور ولكن لكل منهما قدرة على تبديد الطاقة بشكل يختلف عن الآخر .

هذا والله أعلم وأعز وأجل .


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> سؤال جديد؟
> هناك عبارة قد سمعتها سابقاً في احد المحاضرات المسجلة و الآن أصبحت متكررة في كثير من النقاشات.. وهي.... أن زيادة دور الاهتزاز الرئيسي للمنشأ تؤدي لزيادة مطاوعة المنشأ مما يخفض من القوة الزلزالية أو أن المنشآت المطاوعة تشبه الأشجار ذات الثخانة القليلة التي تتأرجح مع الرياح فلا تنكسر..إلى آخر هذه العبارات.
> فما رأيكون بذلك؟



Time period = 2*pi*sqrt(M/K).....M=mass , K = stiffness
زيادة دور الاهتزاز الرئيسي يخفض القوة الزلزالية طبقا ل منحني Response Spectrum
لكن لا علاقة له بممطولية المنشأ
حيث الممطولية تتوفر بتفاصيل حديد التسليح و تكوين نظام لدن مستقر
اذا كان لدينا مبني مرتفع فلدينا الاختيار بين IMRF or SMRF وكلاهما مختلف عن الاخر في الممطولية لكن دور الاهتزاز هنا تقريبا متساوي - بفرض ثبوت الابعاد والتعديل في تفاصيل التسليح-

اما بخصوص الشجره فالمقصود هو وجود جساءة صغيره لها مع مقاومة كافية مثل K4 كما بالصورة
وكما نعلم انه ليس لمقاومة معينه جساءة واحده فقط
مثل


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (15 أغسطس 2014)

أشكر الجميع على المشاركة .. والجميع تقريباُ كانت إجابتهم صحيحة..
إن الهدف من السؤال السابق هو التأكيد على أهمية التمييز بين مصطلح القساوة أو الصلابة (stiffness) وبين مصطلح المطاوعة أو الممطولية (Ductility) ففي حين تعبر القساوة عن مقاومة التشوه أو الانتقال (أي كلما كان المنشأ أكثر قساوة كلما كان الانتقال الناتج عن تطبيق الحمولة أقل) .. يعبر مفهوم المطاوعة عن قدرة المنشأ في المجال اللاخطي له ( بمعنى آخر قدرة المنشا على تحمل القوى بعد تشكل أول مفصل لدن و حتى حصول الانهيار) ...

هل يوجد ربط بين القساوة و المطاوعة... في الحقيقة لا يوجد...اي لا يشترط اذا كان المنشأ أكثر قساوة فهو أكثر مطاوعة... أو بالعكس...
للتأكد من ذلك قارن حالة جملة جدران القص مع جملة الإطارات ومن المعلوم أن صلابة جملة جدران القص هي اكبر... لكن إذا نظرت الى المطاوعة (باعتبار أن المعامل R في الكود UBC97 يعطي مؤشر عن مطاوعة الجملة) فإن جملة الإطارات العادية لها قيمة R اقل من جدران القص بينما الإطارات الخاصة لها R أكبر .. فأرجو أن لا يردد احد عبارة : دور الاهتزاز أكبر فالمطاوعة أكبر. ..

وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.
سامر عقيل


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (15 أغسطس 2014)

سؤال جديد و مناقشة جديدة..
جاء في الكود UBC97 في الفقرة ( 1921.6.6.3) أن جدران القص التي تخضع لقوة محورية أكبر من 35% من طاقة تحمل الجدار يجب عدم اعتبارها كجزء من الجملة المقاومة للزلازل...
وهذا ماتجده في برنامج الايتابس عندما تظهر رسالة باللون الأحمر تفيد بان القوة المحورية تجاوزت الحد المسموح (P[SUB]o[/SUB]/P[SUB]u[/SUB] >35%) عند تصميم جدران القص وفق الكود UBC97 من اجل الكثير من المنشآت وخاصة العالية نسبياً.

ماهو تفسير هذا الشرط ؟


----------



## HISHAM" (15 أغسطس 2014)

بدراسة الحلقة الهستيرية لجدار قص ذو تحمل معين وقوى محورية متزايدة , يلاحظ تغير شكل الحلقة وتبديد أقل للطاقة .

هذا والله أعلم وأعز أجل .


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> سؤال جديد و مناقشة جديدة..
> جاء في الكود UBC97 في الفقرة ( 1921.6.6.3) أن جدران القص التي تخضع لقوة محورية أكبر من 35% من طاقة تحمل الجدار يجب عدم اعتبارها كجزء من الجملة المقاومة للزلازل...
> وهذا ماتجده في برنامج الايتابس عندما تظهر رسالة باللون الأحمر تفيد بان القوة المحورية تجاوزت الحد المسموح (P[SUB]o[/SUB]/P[SUB]u[/SUB] >35%) عند تصميم جدران القص وفق الكود UBC97 من اجل الكثير من المنشآت وخاصة العالية نسبياً.
> 
> ماهو تفسير هذا الشرط ؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اذا رجعنا للكود فسوف نجده قد اشترط وضع لامركزيه طارئه تساوى 5% من طول و عرض المبنى وذلك بين مركز جساءة العناصر الرأسيه المقاومه للزلازل C.R ومركز كتلة السقف C.M وكذلك فى الغالب يكون هناك فرق بين مركز الجساءه ومركز الكتله ونظرا لارتباط اللوحات والمساقط الافقيه المعماريه فى توزيع حوائط القص والاعمده (العناصر المقاومه للزلازل) فدائما وبدون وجود اللامركزيه الطارئه التى ذكرها الكود توجد دائما فروق بين مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه 
وهذا الفرق يسبب وجود عزوم لى torsional moment فى المستوى الافقى للسقف وعزوم اللى هذه تنتقل بدورها الى حوائط القص والاعمده بنسبة قساوة وعزم القصور الذاتى لكل عنصر moment of inertia وعلى ذلك سوف يتولد على كل حائط عزوم لى افقيه بالاضافه الى العزوم الرأسيه وقوى القص 
ونظرا للطول الكبير دائما لحائط القص فاذا قسمنا عزوم اللى على طول حائط القص فتتولد قوى قص افقيه تكون أكبر ما يمكن عند اطراف حائط القص وتقل تدريجيا للداخل بالاضافه الى قوى القص التى تأتى من الاحمال الرأسيه وكذلك من أحمال الزلزال وهذه الظاهره تسمى بظاهرة bow action وهو ما يسبب زياده كبيره عند الاطراف فى حوائط القص
لذلك نص كود ال ubc97 على الا تزيد القوة المحورية (Po/Pu>35%)
او فى كود ASCE7 على الا تزيد الاجهادات عند الاطراف عن 0.2Fcu
تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## kiloNewton (15 أغسطس 2014)

اعتقد السبب هو ي انخفاض المطاوعة للجدران المحملة بحمل محوري عالي وقد تصل الي صفر و تنخفض المطاوعة بذيادة الحمل الراسي بسبب الذيادة في انحناء الخضوع
yield curvature
ممايقلل المطاوعة

والله اعلم​


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> السلام عليكم,
> رغم ترددي بكتابة هذا البوست لكن اعتقد انه قد حان الوقت ليقول أحد ما كفى لما يحصل...
> تصلني العديد من الأسئلة من طلابي بالجامعة أو من طلاب المعهد العالي للزلازل حول بعض القضايا الهندسية وعند السؤال عن مصدر هذه المعلومة يقال لك أنها من احد المحاضرات أو النقاشات بهذا المنتدى أو ذاك...قد تجد بعض النظريات فيما يخص الجسور لكن نظريات التصميم الزلزالي هي الأكثر انتشاراً.... المشكلة ليست بتبادل الآراء لكن ما يحصل حقيقة أن يأتي شخص ما ويقرأ كود ما و يطلع على أحد مراجع الديناميك وبعد تحليل بعض الأبراج يتخيل انه قد أصبح عالماً في مجال الزلازل مثلاً ويبدأ بإعطاء النظريات والتي تكون في معظمها خاطئة و خاصة بما يتعلق بالمفاهيم ومن ثم يتم تناقلها من قبل الكثيرين حتى يصبح من الصعب تصحيحها مثل كيفية تخفيض عطالة الجدران و تصميم الأعمدة والتي تكون خارج الجملة المقاومة للزلازل أو كيفية تحقيق جملة البلاطات الفطرية في مقاومة الزلازل أو أثر حركة الماء في الخزانات على استجابة المنشأ...الخ. لكن أهمها والتي حاولت كثيرا توضيحها خلال مساهمتي بملحق الكود الزلزالي الجديد في سوريا هو موضوع حساب قيمة معامل r في الجمل المختلطة (جدران قص- إطارات) تبعاً لنسبة مساهمة الإطارات!!! ... و رغم عدم معرفتي من أطلق هذه النظرية لكن الموضوع يحتاج لقليل من التفكير لتعلم أن هذا الكلام مرفوض علمياً كما يلي:
> 1- من المعروف أن المعامل r يتعلق بالسلوك اللاخطي للمنشأ بعد تشكل أول مفصل لدن (وقد نعطي فيما بعد بعض التوضيحات حول مفهومه و نظريات ربطه بمعامل المطاوعة ) و أنت تقوم بحساب نسبة المساهمة من خلال التحليل المرن (الخطي) للمنشأ.. فذلك مرفوض من حيث المبدأ فكيف تحدد قيمة معامل لاخطي من خلال تحليل خطي؟
> ...


​وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ادعوك اولا لقرءة التقرير المرفق وهو للاستاذ الدكتور / سليمان ابراهيم ناصف وخصوصا حول تعريف ومقدار قيم r للانظمه المختلفه المقاومه للزلازل وبعدها سوف يكون نقاش هو ماذكرته سابقا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## parasismic (15 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> سؤال جديد و مناقشة جديدة..
> جاء في الكود UBC97 في الفقرة ( 1921.6.6.3) أن جدران القص التي تخضع لقوة محورية أكبر من 35% من طاقة تحمل الجدار يجب عدم اعتبارها كجزء من الجملة المقاومة للزلازل...
> وهذا ماتجده في برنامج الايتابس عندما تظهر رسالة باللون الأحمر تفيد بان القوة المحورية تجاوزت الحد المسموح (P[SUB]o[/SUB]/P[SUB]u[/SUB] >35%) عند تصميم جدران القص وفق الكود UBC97 من اجل الكثير من المنشآت وخاصة العالية نسبياً.
> 
> ماهو تفسير هذا الشرط ؟




أثبتت التحقيقات للبنايات المتضررة أوالمنهارة و التجارب المعملية أن الجدران القصية الخاضعة لقوة محورية عالية لا تعمل بكفاءة نظيرتها الخاضعة لقوة محورية منخفضة (<25%من طاقة تحمل الجدار) أثناء الزلازل.

جدران القص الخاضعة لقوة محورية عالية تتميز بمحدودية مطوليتها أثناء الزلازل (خصوصا التي لاتتوفر على تطويق كاف في الأطراف) مما يعني ضياع قدر كبير من الطاقة وبالتالي احتمال حصول انهيارمن النوع الهش وارد جدا.

الشكل التالي يوضح تجربة ديناميكية أجريت لجدران قص تحت ىتأثير قوى محورية متفاوتة-لاحظ جيدا مدى تأثير عامل القوة المحورية على القدرة الانتقالية وزمن حصول التدهور و الفارق بين تهشم الغطاء (spalling)الخرساني و الإنهيار(failure)

الجدار الأول خاضع لقوة محورية منخفضة 15% من طاقة تحمل الجدار
الجدار الثاني خاضع لقوة محورية متوسطة 25% من طاقة تحمل الجدار
الجدار الثالث خاضع لقوة محورية عالية 35% من طاقة تحمل الجدار





[/URL][/IMG]

الصور الآتية لجدران كانت ضحية للسبب المذكور أعلاه





[/URL][/IMG]الصور الآتية لجدران كانت ضحية للسبب المذكور أعلاه




[/URL][/IMG]

هذا والله أعلم


----------



## kiloNewton (15 أغسطس 2014)

> جدران القص الخاضعة لقوة محورية عالية تتميز بمحدودية مطوليتها أثناء الزلازل


yes but why ?


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (16 أغسطس 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ​وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> ادعوك اولا لقرءة التقرير المرفق وهو للاستاذ الدكتور / سليمان ابراهيم ناصف وخصوصا حول تعريف ومقدار قيم r للانظمه المختلفه المقاومه للزلازل وبعدها سوف يكون نقاش هو ماذكرته سابقا
> تقبل تحياتى



السلام عليكم استاذ اسامة.. واتمنى أن تكون بخير..
اطلعت بشكل سريع على الملف المرفق... ولا اريد ان ادخل في تفاصيل ما اتفق او اختلف معه..لكنني سأتحدث عن المعامل r والذي هو موضوع البحث..
المشكلة المطروحة بين يدينا..هي اننا نرفض ما جاء في المنتديات الهندسية حول حساب المعامل r تبعاً لنسبة مساهمة الاطارات حتى أصبحت تدرس بالجامعات للاسف...
موضوع تحديد r تبعاُ لنسبة المساهمة مرفوض من حيث المبدأ ومن حيث تعريف الكود ومن حيث المنطق الزلزالي لكثير من الحالات التي لايمكن عندها اتباع تلك الطريقة.. كما وضحناه في البوست الأول لي..
الحل الصحيح.. هوماجاء بتعريف الكود.. وهو ان تؤخذ r مساوية ل (6.5) بحالة كانت الاطارات تتحمل 25% من القوة الزلزالية و هذا ما اورده الدكتور ناصيف في الملف الذي ارفقته في الصفحة 15 ... المشكلة هي في كلمة تتحمل... والتي فهمت من قبل كثير من المهندسين ان حصتها 25% ...تلك هي المشكلة ... أما كيف يتم حل الجملة المختلطة(الجدران و اطارات) عملياً فقد تم توضيحه بالمثال المرفق في البوست الأول.
تقبل تحياتي.. وانا سعيد جداً بمشاركتك..


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ اسامة.. واتمنى أن تكون بخير..
> اطلعت بشكل سريع على الملف المرفق... ولا اريد ان ادخل في تفاصيل ما اتفق او اختلف معه..لكنني سأتحدث عن المعامل r والذي هو موضوع البحث..
> المشكلة المطروحة بين يدينا..هي اننا نرفض ما جاء في المنتديات الهندسية حول حساب المعامل r تبعاً لنسبة مساهمة الاطارات حتى أصبحت تدرس بالجامعات للاسف...
> موضوع تحديد r تبعاُ لنسبة المساهمة مرفوض من حيث المبدأ ومن حيث تعريف الكود ومن حيث المنطق الزلزالي لكثير من الحالات التي لايمكن عندها اتباع تلك الطريقة.. كما وضحناه في البوست الأول لي..
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
ثانيا تعالى ننظر لموضوع تحديد قيمة R فى النظام المشترك Dual system بطريقه اخرى 
اذا نظرنا بصوره عمليه أثناء التصميم الانشائى الذى يقوم به المهندس فسوف نجد أن الغالبيه العظمى من المناطق الزلزاليه فى الوطن العربى هى مناطق ذات شدة متوسطه (عجلة الزلزال أقصاها= 0.20g) الا مناطق محدده وقليله فى الوطن العربى تزيد فيها قيمة عجلة الزلزال عن هذه القيمه 
لذلك يكون من المناسب اختيار الاطارات الرأسيه المشاركه فى مقاومة الزلازل من النوع Intermediate moment resistance frame وحيث أن خصائص هذا النوع من الاطارات ليس فيها التشدد والتحكم فى قطاعات الكمرات والاعمده الموجوده فى الاطارات الخاصه S.M.R.F
ولكن المشكله تكمن فى الاتى اثناء التصميم فمثلا لوعندى مشروعيين ومفترض ان النظام الانشائى المقاوم للبرجيين هو ال dual system :-
الاول برج 30 دور بعد حل هذا البرج فسوف نجد أن قطاعات الاعمده سوف تصبح كبيره اى ان غالبية الاعمده سوف تتحول الى حوائط وسوف نجد أن نسبة مشاركة الاطارات فى تحمل جزء من قوة القص القاعدى قد تقل عن أو تساوى او تزيد بقليل عن 25 % هذه القوة وهنا يعنى عمليا أننا نتجه بالنظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل الى نظام ال building frame system والذى معه سوف تقل نسبة R 
المثال الثانى برج بارتفاع 12 دور مثلا فسوف أجد أن قطاعات الاعمده أقل من البرج الاول وكذلك سوف احتاج الى أطوال وحوائط قص أقل مما يعنى أنه بعد حل البرج على البرنامج فسوف أجد أن نسبة مشاركة الاطارات من الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات فى تحمل جزء من قوة القص القاعدى سوف تكون أكبر من 25% من اجمالى قيمة قوة القص القاعدى وقد تزيد هذه النسبه لتصل الى 50% 
اى ننا نتجه بالنظام الانشائى لهذا البرج الى نظام ال Frame system والذى تزيد معه قيمة R
فماذا افعل كمهندس انشائى تصميم لتحديد قيمة R للبرج الاول ذات ال 25 دور والبرج الثانى ذات ال 12 دور ؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## zeeko (16 أغسطس 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> الاول برج 30 دور بعد حل هذا البرج فسوف نجد أن قطاعات الاعمده سوف تصبح كبيره اى ان غالبية الاعمده سوف تتحول الى حوائط وسوف نجد أن نسبة مشاركة الاطارات فى تحمل جزء من قوة القص القاعدى قد تقل عن أو تساوى او تزيد بقليل عن 25 % هذه القوة وهنا يعنى عمليا أننا نتجه بالنظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل الى نظام ال building frame system والذى معه سوف تقل نسبة R
> 
> المثال الثانى برج بارتفاع 12 دور مثلا فسوف أجد أن قطاعات الاعمده أقل من البرج الاول وكذلك سوف احتاج الى أطوال وحوائط قص أقل مما يعنى أنه بعد حل البرج على البرنامج فسوف أجد أن نسبة مشاركة الاطارات من الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات فى تحمل جزء من قوة القص القاعدى سوف تكون أكبر من 25% من اجمالى قيمة قوة القص القاعدى وقد تزيد هذه النسبه لتصل الى 50%
> ...




في كلى الحالتين يمكن أستخدام ال DUAL SYSTEM اذا كانت الجدران ليست BEARING WALL

و طالما تم اعتبار ان الاطارات سوف تشارك في مقاومة الزلزال فلن نستطيع استخدام BUILDING FRAME و طالما هناك جدران قص لا يمكن اعتبار النظام المقاوم هو اطارات فقط.
يمكن جمع اطارين و أخذ ال R الاقل و لكن الافضل هو استخدام نظام ال dual لان ال R أكبر
------------------------------------------------------------------------

نظام ال dual system بناءا على جدول R في الكود الامريكي هو
duel system with intermediate moment frames capable of resisting at least 25% of prescribed seismic 

مع ملاحظة أنه يجب تصميم الاطارات و الجدران بناءا على القوى الموزعه على حسب جسائتها.و ذلك بناءا على ASCE 05-12.2.5.1

12.2.5.1 Dual System. For a dual system, the moment frames
shall be capable of resisting at least 25 percent of the design
seismic forces. The total seismic force resistance is to be provided
by the combination of the moment frames and the shear walls or
braced frames in proportion to their rigidities.

يعني أمامنا شرطين يجب تحقيقهم

فمثلا في الحاله الثانية التي ذكرها المهندس أسامة. يجب تصميم الاطارات لتتحمل نصيبها من القوى حتى لو وصلت 50 % من القوى الزلزالية.

و أفضل طريقة عملية هي كالتالي و كما تطرق اليها المهندس سامر في البوست الثاني:


م.سامرعقيل قال:


> اذا رجعت للكود ubc او الملحق الزلزالي السوري ستجد ان العبارة هي.. تؤخذ قيمة R=6.5 بحالة الجملة المختلطة والتي تستطيع الاطارات لوحدها ان تتحمل 25% من القوة الزلزالية.... ولم يقل أن تأخذ 25 %.... و هذا يعني انك بعد تحليل المبنى و تصميم الاطارات المقاومة للزلازل..يجب عليك اعادة التحليل والتحقق من جميع عناصر الاطار من أجل 25% من القوة الزلزالية وبافتراض ان الاطارات فقط هي مسئولة عن المقاومة ( حذف اثر جدران القص) واي عنصر لا يحقق .. يجب عليك زيادة مقاومته للوصول الى المقاومة المطلوبة.
> وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.
> سامر عقيل.


أي :

1- نصمم الاطارات و الجدران بناءا على القوى الموزعه على حسب جسائتها. و هنا لا داعي لحساب نسبة المشاركة.
2- في موديل أخر.نصمم الاطارات بعد تعرض المبنى ل 25% من الزلزال مع نمذجة معينة لاهمال تأثير الجدران لأجبار أنتقال الاحمال الافقية ال 25% الى الاطارات لوحدها.
3- أخذ تصميم الجدران من 1. أخذ تصميم الاطارات من الاكبر من 1 و 2.

و بذلك حققنا أشتراطات الكود في ال dual system.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (16 أغسطس 2014)

zeeko قال:


> في كلى الحالتين يمكن أستخدام ال DUAL SYSTEM اذا كانت الجدران ليست BEARING WALL
> 
> و طالما تم اعتبار ان الاطارات سوف تشارك في مقاومة الزلزال فلن نستطيع استخدام BUILDING FRAME و طالما هناك جدران قص لا يمكن اعتبار النظام المقاوم هو اطارات فقط.
> يمكن جمع اطارين و أخذ ال R الاقل و لكن الافضل هو استخدام نظام ال dual لان ال R أكبر
> ...



بارك الله فيك.. هذا ما اتحدث عنه بالظبط ... لايوجد شي يسمى معايرة المعامل r ..


----------



## HISHAM" (16 أغسطس 2014)

معايرة r .... وتعديل قيمة rحسب مشاركة الجدران والإطارات ... عندما اخبرني احدهم بهذه الطريقة , قلت له من أين جئت بها فأنا لم أقراها على الاطلاق لا بالكود الأمريكي ولابأي كتاب يتم فيه حل امثلة .... وتابعت قائلا على حسب علمي يلي حطوا الكود بقوا يدرسوا العديد من الجمل عشرات السنين حتى وصلو ل هذه الجداول .

قلت له بالمختصر صمم الاطارات ل تحمل 25% من القوة الزلزالية وحتى لو لم تكن حصتها 25 % . خوفا من الانهيار المفاجىء .

الحقيقة لم يقتنع ب كلامي ومازال يعدل قيمة r ... وما يؤرقني أن من يتبعون هذا الأسلوب يصلون إلى قيم جديدة ل r غير التي في الجداول ... يعني الجماعة يلي ماشيين بهالطريق ...مو فارق معهن الكود الأمريكي ولا أي كود ...


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (16 أغسطس 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه
> ثانيا تعالى ننظر لموضوع تحديد قيمة R فى النظام المشترك Dual system بطريقه اخرى
> اذا نظرنا بصوره عمليه أثناء التصميم الانشائى الذى يقوم به المهندس فسوف نجد أن الغالبيه العظمى من المناطق الزلزاليه فى الوطن العربى هى مناطق ذات شدة متوسطه (عجلة الزلزال أقصاها= 0.20g) الا مناطق محدده وقليله فى الوطن العربى تزيد فيها قيمة عجلة الزلزال عن هذه القيمه
> ...



شكرا لمشاركتك استاذ اسامة...
بداية قبل ان اتحدث عن موضوع المعامل R وبشكل مختصر لأنني لا اريد الدخول في موضوع النمذجة على الايتابس لأن ذلك موضوع كبير جداً و خارج نطاق هذه النقاشات و انا اقوم بتدريس هذا البرنامج من سنوات و اعرف الاخطاء الكبيرة و للاسف حتى في مشاريع الشركات الكبيرة العالمية..... انت تعلم ان الكود يصنف العناصر الانشائية بالمنشا الى ثلاث انواع عند الحديث عن الزلازل .. العناصر التي تعتبر كجزء من الجملة المقاومة للزلازل و عناصر لا تعتبر جزء من الجملة المقاومة للزلازل و عناصر ناقلة للقوة الزلزالية والتي لا تتأثر بالزلازل (مثل البلاطات الصلدة العاملة كديافرامات صلدة في مستويها)... وبالتالي لا يمكن أن تعتبر ان القوة الزلزالية تتوزع على جميع العناصر لأنه هناك الكثير من العناصر خارج الجملة المقاومة للزلازل... الا اذا كنت تعتبر ان جميع العناصر جزء من الجمل المقاومة للزلازل وهذا يشكل مشكلة حقيقية من حيث التصميم و التنفيذ و خاصة من أجل المباني الصغيرة في الحالة العامة ..لأن أي عنصر يعتبر جزء من الجملة المقاومة للزلازل يتطلب الالتزام الكامل بكل اشتراطات التصميم و التنفيذ لضمان تشكل المفاصل اللدنة بشكل صحيح... وانت تعلم أن القوة التصميمية اللازمة للعناصر بالحالتين مختلفة... وبالتالي عليك ان تعدل النموذج بالشكل الصحيح لتحصل على القوى بشكل صحيح و موزع بشكل صحيح على العناصر التي تريدها بالذات .. وبعدها يمكن حساب حصة الإطارات كما تسميها..

الآن نحن نقول إن مفهوم تعديل المعامل R تبعاُ لما يعرف باسم نسبة المساهمة خاطئ للأسباب التي اوردناها في البوست الأول.. و الطريقة الصحيحة هي الطريقة المذكورة في البوست الثاني و قد ارفقت مثال توضيحي لذلك.
ارجو ان تطلع على البوست الثاني و في حال وجود أسئلة بما يخص موضوع المعامل r فأنا جاهز لسماعها 
شكرا لمشاركتك مرة اخرى.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (16 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم و أتمنى أن يكون الجميع بخير...
إن الهدف من البوست الأول بشكل أساسي هو توضيح الخطأ المتكرر بالنسبة للمعامل R واقتراح تشكيل لجنة علمية من الأشخاص المتميزين لضبط الناحية العلمية لما يُنشر بالمنتدى.. للأسف لم يتحقق ذلك.. ورجعنا للمشكلة الأساسية حول إمكانية النشر دون رقابة.. حتى لو كان ذلك يشمل أجوبتي أنا هنا ... فمهما كانت معرفتي أو معرفة غيري .. فلا أحد يعلم كل شي .. والكل يخطئ هنا أو هناك..
أنا سوف استمر في طرح المواضيع التي وجدت أنها مكررة و خاطئة بالمنتديات من أجل تصحيحها.. و أرجو من الله أن يؤخذ الموضوع بشكل جدي و أن تتشكل لجنة علمية لاحقاً في يوم ما .. والله من وراء القصد.

إن الهدف من السؤال السابق حول تحديد الكود UBC97 لنسبة القوة المحورية الضاغطة المطبقة على جدران القص..أنني شاهدت في أحد المناقشات من يقول إن الكود يحدد قيمة عظمى للقوة المحورية ... لأن القوة المحورية تخفض مقاومة جدار القص فيصبح غير قادر على تحمل العزوم الناتجة عن الزلزال... ولنناقش ذلك.

من أجل عنصر بيتوني مسلح بالحالة العامة خاضع لقوة محورية و عزم و بالنظر على مخطط الترابط ( P-M Interaction Diagram ) نستطيع بسهولة استنتاج أن وجود قوة محورية منخفضة أو متوسطة الشدة تزيد من طاقة تحمل المقطع على العزم .. إلا إذا كانت القوة المحورية كبيرة جداُ فإن أثرها يخفض من طاقة تحمل العنصر للعزم ... وبالتالي دعونا نتفق أن المشكلة ليست مشكلة مقاومة... وهذه هي النقطة المهمة.

نأتي للقضية الثانية ...إذن ماهي المشكلة.... أنا برأي الشخصي أن تفسير هذا الشرط له نقطتين لأن الكود لم يذكر السبب .. و سأقوم بتوضيحهما.. 

النقطة الأولى: أثر القوة المحورية على المطاوعة عند تشكل المفصل اللدن العزمي...
يمكن دراسة ذلك الأثر من خلال معادلة معامل المطاوعة بالعناصر البيتونية أو مناقشة كيفية تغير مخطط التشوه عند زيادة القوة المحورية .... لكننا سنلجأ لطريقة أخرى من خلال مناقشة منطقية للموضوع ..... كنا سابقاً عرفنا النقطة التوازنية بأنها النقطة الموافقة لوصول التسليح للدونة بنفس اللحظة التي يصل فيها البيتون إلى تشوه الانهيار المفترض ( عادة 0.003)... وهذا يعني كما هو معروف أن جميع النقاط في مخطط الترابط التي تقع تحت النقطة التوازنية (القوة المحورية أقل) سيصل فيها تسليح الشد إلى التلدن قبل وصول البيتون إلى تشوه الانهيار المفترض ( العنصر ذو سلوك أقرب للجائز Beam) .. بينما جميع النقاط التي تقع فوق النقطة التوازنية سيصل تشوه البيتون إلى الانهيار قبل وصول تسليح الشد إلى اللدونة ( قد يصل تسليح الضغط إلى اللدونة ولكن ليس تسليح الشد) ..(العنصر ذو سلوك أقرب للعمود Column)...
ومن المعروف لدينا أن مطاوعة الجوائز أفضل بكثير من الأعمدة حيث أن الفرق بين تشوه اللدونة للفولاذ المضغوط ( ᵋ[SUB]y[/SUB] = f[SUB]y[/SUB] / E ) و تشوه الانهيار النظري للبيتون (0.003) متقاربة نسبياً وهذا يعني مطاوعة اقل مقارنة مع حالة الجوائز والتي يصل التسليح المشدود للدونة وتكون التشوهات في البيتون اقل بكثير من تشوه الانهيار (تبعاً لنسبة التسليح المعتمدة بشرط أن تكون اقل بقدر كاف من النسبة التوازنية وهذا محقق دوماً بسبب اشتراط الكود لنسبة التسليح العظمى) .. لذلك نستطيع استنتاج أن للقوة المحورية أثر سلبي على المطاوعة بحالة المفصل اللدن العزمي ( لكن ذلك قد لايكون صحيح إذا كان المفصل اللدن على القص .. لكن ذلك خارج موضعنا هنا) ...
لو نظرت للشكل المرفق بالصورة 1 والتي توضح مخطط الترابط لمقطع بيتوني مسلح والذي يبين على يمينه الانحناء الموافق و من الواضح كيف ينخفض الانحناء فوق النقطة التوازنية. 
تقع النقطة التوازنية في مخطط الترابط عادة في المجال الموافق لقوة محورية (30%-40% ) من القوة المحورية العظمى التي يتحملها العنصر.. ولذلك فان الكود وضع قيمة وسطية هي ( 35% P) .. وقد يتبادر للذهن سؤال ..لماذا لايوجد هذا الشرط بأعمدة الإطارات... والجواب واضح لأن الكود يجبرك أن تتشكل المفاصل اللدنة في الجوائز (Beams) وليس بالأعمدة ولذلك لاتوجد هنا مشكلة بقيمة القوة المحورية بالأعمدة.

النقطة الثانية.. ووهي موضوع التحنيب (Buckling) وقد يكون على نوعين ..الأول هو أن يحدث التحنيب خارج المستو حول المحور الطولي للجدار بشكل مشابه للأعمدة النحيفة اذا كانت القوة المحورية كبيرة جداً (وهذا قلما حدث في الزلازل السابقة ).. لكن الأخطر هو النوع الثاني و هو حدوث تحنيب خارج المستو فقط لجزء من الجدار (أنظر الصورة 2 )... أما تفسير هذه الحالة فلنتخيل أنه لدينا جدار خاضع لعزم كبير ومتناوب.. بداية تكون احد الجهتين مشدودة... وهذا يعني تشقق البيتون ... و مع استمرار تكرار العزم وانعكاسه تزداد هذه التشققات و تتطور و خاصة بعد وصول التسليح الطولي بهذه المنطقة إلى اللدونة و حصول تشوهات كبيرة فيه... مما يؤثر بشكل كبير على مركز ثقل المنطقة الطرفية وبوجود إجهادات ضغط كبيرة يحدث تحنيب خارج المستو لذلك الجزء...انظر الصورة 2.
لحل المشكلة السابقة تضع الكودات حدود للإجهادات الضاغطة الناتجة عن العزم والقوة المحورية والتي يتطلب بعدها وضع تسليح تطويق في المنطقة الطرفية لضمان عدم تردي البيتون بشكل كبير في هذه المنطقة.. بينما تضع بعض المراجع العالمية علاقات لسماكة المقطع الدنيا لجدار القص تبعاُ لطوله و درجة المطاوعة المطلوبة منه.

أما موضوع تحنيب القضبان الفولاذية في منطقة المفصل اللدن فقد تم حله من خلال اشتراطات الكود حول وضع تسليح تطويق كافي لربط القضبان بشكل متقارب.

وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.
سامر عقيل

السؤال الجديد حول الخزانات.


----------



## zeeko (17 أغسطس 2014)

zeeko قال:


> في كلى الحالتين يمكن أستخدام ال DUAL SYSTEM اذا كانت الجدران ليست BEARING WALL



كلامي غير دقيق. الجدران المقاومة للاحمال الافقية قد تكون ايضا حاملة لأحمال الجاذبية الارضية
ASCE 07 - 10 : 11.2
Shear Wall (Vertical Diaphragm): A wall,
bearing or nonbearing, designed to resist lateral
forces acting in the plane of the wall (sometimes
referred to as a “vertical diaphragm”).​
و لكن أغلب الأحمال الرأسية تكون محمولة بالاطارات. الكود لم يكن صريح في تحديد النسبة

Dual System: A structural system with an
essentially complete space frame providing
support for vertical loads. Seismic force
resistance is provided by moment-resisting
frames and shear walls or braced frames as
prescribed in Section 12.2.5.1.​أسف عن الخروج من الموضوع ولكن لأصحح خطئي تعمدت التوضيح هنا.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (17 أغسطس 2014)

سؤال جديد.. ومناقشة جديدة.

من المنتشر في المباني ان نضع خزان للماء فوق سقف المبنى بعد رفعه حوالي 60cm عن طريق اعمدة من أجل عمليات العزل والتنظيف ...
عند إجراء التحليل الزلزالي .. ماهي القوة التصميمة في الأعمدة الحاملة ذات الارتفاع 60cm لهذا الخزان ؟؟
(باهمال اثر حركة الماء في الخزان .... فذلك موضوع مختلف عن المشكلة التي نحاول تصحيحها).


----------



## usama_usama2003 (17 أغسطس 2014)

من المعلوم ان اي قوة = كتلة × عجلة طبقا لقانون نيوتن
الكتله موجوده وهي كتلة المياه + كتلة الخزان ...الخ
المشكله هنا في العجلة
بفرض استخدام طريقة TH
ومن المعلوم ان عجلة الزلزال # عجلة المنشأ (تختلف حسب الطوابق)
لذلك اقول
نحسب عجلة الحركة (ليست العجلة الزائفة) للدور الاخير طبعا دون قسمة Record علي معامل R
اذن القوة = الكتلة × عجلة الحركة بالدور الاخير
والله اعلم

ويجب التنبية علي ان Response Spectrum هو علاقة بين العجلة " الزائفة " و Time period
وارجو من استاذنا الفاضل م سامر عقيل توضيح الطريقة باستخدام RS


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (18 أغسطس 2014)

yaseen2007 قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أستاذ والله حطيت إيدك ع الوجع
> في سؤال ببالي أنوالبلاطة الفطرية (flat slab ) تعتبر جملة مقاومة للقوى الجانبية من زلازل ورياح
> السؤال هل نستطيع أن نعتبرها جملة مقاومة للزلازل (إطارات متوسطة R=5.5 )لوحدها دون وجود جدران قص أو إطارات وكيف نقوم بتصميمها وتحقيقها لمقاومة الزلازل ؟؟؟
> وشكراً


طبعاً من الممكن ان تصنع إطارات مقاومة للزلازل من خلال عمل الاعمدة مع جزء من البلاطات الفطرية... سنتطرق لهذا الموضوع لاحقاً ..لأنه توجد العديد من الأسئلة هنا.. حول ماهو عرض البلاطة الفعال في هذا الاطار؟؟ و كيف سيتم نمذجة اتصال البلاطة مع الأعمدة؟؟ و ماهي حصة العزم التي يجب مقاومتها كإجهادات ثقب؟؟... فانتظر حتى يأتي دورها انشالله..


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (18 أغسطس 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> من المعلوم ان اي قوة = كتلة × عجلة طبقا لقانون نيوتن
> الكتله موجوده وهي كتلة المياه + كتلة الخزان ...الخ
> المشكله هنا في العجلة
> بفرض استخدام طريقة TH
> ...



شكراً سيد اسامة على المشاركة.. 
طبعاً اذا قمت بنمذجة المبنى مع الخزان و قمت باجراء تحليل زمني فذلك يحل المشكلة.. لكنك تعلم ان هذه الطريقة بحثية وليست عملية... حتى أن معظم الدول لا تملك سجلات زلزالية تصميمية.
نحن نسال اذا أردنا ان نصمم هذه الأعمدة لمقاومة الزلازل بالطرق المعروفة...
بالنسبة لموضوع طيف الاستجابة... انت تعلم ان طيف الاستجابة يحتاج لدور اهتزاز طبيعي.. فهل يمكن ان نعتبر الخزان فوق المبنى له دور اهتزاز طبيعي او هل يمكن ان نأخذ دور اهتزاز الطابق الأخير لوحده.... لا أعتقد ان ذلك ممكن..
اذن فلنبحث عن حل اخر لهذه المشكلة.... وانا بانتظار مشاركة الجميع.


----------



## usama_usama2003 (19 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا
دعني اقوم بمحاولة اخري
لنقل اننا سنستخدم الحل اليدوي
من الممكن اضافة كتله الخزان الي كتلة الدور الاخير
وحساب القوة المطبقة علي الدور الاخر
ثم توزيع تلك القوة بين الخزان والسقف بنسبة الكتلتين
ولكني غير مقتنع بعض الشيء بهذا الحل
-------------------
2- ان قلنا ان القوة المطبقة للدور الاخير F الناتجة من التحليل الديناميكي
و F = m. a
وضرب هذه العجلة في كتلة الخزان
لكن المشكلة كون a هنا هي pseudo acc
وربما يكون هذا هو الحل المستخدم


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (19 أغسطس 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذنا
> دعني اقوم بمحاولة اخري
> لنقل اننا سنستخدم الحل اليدوي
> من الممكن اضافة كتله الخزان الي كتلة الدور الاخير
> ...



لو كان السؤال اثر وزن الخزان أثناء حساب القوة الزلزالية على المنشأ..لكان التقريب الذي تقوله بان نتعتبر وزن الخزان مضاف لوزن الطابق الأخير .. تقريب مقبول... لكن نحن نبحث عن القوة التصميمة في عناصر ربط الخزان بالمبنى...

لأعطيك طرف الخيط بالحل...سوف اسالك.. هل اهتزاز الخزان قوق المبنى هو اهتزاز حر ام اهتزاز قسري؟؟.. وهل طيف الاستجابة يعبر عن حالة اهتزاز حر ام قسري؟


----------



## parasismic (19 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> سؤال جديد.. ومناقشة جديدة.
> 
> من المنتشر في المباني ان نضع خزان للماء فوق سقف المبنى بعد رفعه حوالي 60cm عن طريق اعمدة من أجل عمليات العزل والتنظيف ...
> عند إجراء التحليل الزلزالي .. ماهي القوة التصميمة في الأعمدة الحاملة ذات الارتفاع 60cm لهذا الخزان ؟؟
> (باهمال اثر حركة الماء في الخزان .... فذلك موضوع مختلف عن المشكلة التي نحاول تصحيحها).




شكرا أستاذنا على السؤال الهام و الذي يتضمن جانبا مهما من أسس علم ديناميكا المنشآت

بعض أجزاء هيكل المبنى, و بالأخص المعدات الواقعة أعلى السطح كالخزانات, لا يتم نمذجتها مع المبنى الحامل لها تفاديا للتعقيد غير المجدي للنمذجة.

في هذه الحالة, بالإضافة إلى الحساب الزلزالي للهيكل الأساسي يتم كذلك تعيين قيمة التحريض الزلزالي على مستوى الخزان في نفس الوقت, و ذلك يتم بتحويل أو نقل طيف الإستجابة من قاعدة المبنى إلى مستوى السقف أين توجد قاعدة الخزان (الأعمدة الحاملة للخزان).

يتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## parasismic (19 أغسطس 2014)

parasismic قال:


> شكرا أستاذنا على السؤال الهام و الذي يتضمن جانبا مهما من أسس علم ديناميكا المنشآت
> 
> بعض أجزاء هيكل المبنى, و بالأخص المعدات الواقعة أعلى السطح كالخزانات, لا يتم نمذجتها مع المبنى الحامل لها تفاديا للتعقيد غير المجدي للنمذجة.
> 
> ...



توجد طريقتان لإجراء هذا التحويل
الطريقة الأولى: طريقة التحليل الديناميكي المعتمد على السجلات الزمنية و التي قد أجاب عنها المهندس أسامة، حيث نحصل من خلال هذا التحليل على التسارع بدلالة الزمن عند عقد التثبيت لركائز (أعمدة) الخزان، و بالتالي يمكن تصميم هذه الأخيرة.

الطريقة الثانية: طريقة التحليل الديناميكي المعتمد على طيف استجابة تربة المبنى، حيث يتم نقله الى مستوى السقف (طيف السقف) لتصميم ركائز الخزان. (معذرة لعدم ذكر كيفية التحويل بالتفصيل لعدم توفر المراجع المفصلة).

نظرا لحساسية استجابة المعدات للمبنى (لاختلاف الصلابات و الخصائص الديناميكية بين هيكل المبنى و الخزان)، يوصي بعض المختصين بنمذجتهم معا (نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد).
الجدير بالذكر أننا اعتبرنا أن ماء الخزان ساكن أو خامل

أرجو التصويب ما أمكن و شكرا جزيلا على المواضيع الهادفة


----------



## kiloNewton (20 أغسطس 2014)

اهتزاز الخزان قسري بفعل اهتزاز المبني 
لا علم لي بتاتا بكيفية التحليل ولكنى اشارك كمحاولة للتفكير والتعلم
ربما نحسب تردد المبني وهو تردد القوة المسلطة على الخزان وننمذج الخزان ونسلط عليه موجة اهتزاز المبني والله اعلم


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (20 أغسطس 2014)

kiloNewton قال:


> اهتزاز الخزان قسري بفعل اهتزاز المبني
> لا علم لي بتاتا بكيفية التحليل ولكنى اشارك كمحاولة للتفكير والتعلم
> ربما نحسب تردد المبني وهو تردد القوة المسلطة على الخزان وننمذج الخزان ونسلط عليه موجة اهتزاز المبني والله اعلم



اسمح لي ان اسألك.... اليس من الممكن ان يكون الخزان يتحرك باتجاه اليسار و المبنى يتحرك باتجاه اليمين مثلاً... وهذا يعني إمكانية ان تكون القوة المتولدة بعناصر ربط الخزان اكبر من كتلة الخزان بتسارعه...اليس كذلك؟


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (20 أغسطس 2014)

parasismic قال:


> توجد طريقتان لإجراء هذا التحويل
> الطريقة الأولى: طريقة التحليل الديناميكي المعتمد على السجلات الزمنية و التي قد أجاب عنها المهندس أسامة، حيث نحصل من خلال هذا التحليل على التسارع بدلالة الزمن عند عقد التثبيت لركائز (أعمدة) الخزان، و بالتالي يمكن تصميم هذه الأخيرة.
> 
> الطريقة الثانية: طريقة التحليل الديناميكي المعتمد على طيف استجابة تربة المبنى، حيث يتم نقله الى مستوى السقف (طيف السقف) لتصميم ركائز الخزان. (معذرة لعدم ذكر كيفية التحويل بالتفصيل لعدم توفر المراجع المفصلة).
> ...



شكرا على مشاركتك...
كما تعلم فإن طيف الاستجابة هو القيم الاعظمية لتسارع منشأ ذو درجة حرية واحدة..او بمعنى أخر كل نمط اهتزاز للمنشأ نستطيع مكافئته بجملة ذات درجة حرية واحدة لنستطيع استخدام طيف الاستجابة ... فماذا تعني بطيف استجابة التربة او طيف السقف؟؟


----------



## kiloNewton (21 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> اسمح لي ان اسألك.... اليس من الممكن ان يكون الخزان يتحرك باتجاه اليسار و المبنى يتحرك باتجاه اليمين مثلاً... وهذا يعني إمكانية ان تكون القوة المتولدة بعناصر ربط الخزان اكبر من كتلة الخزان بتسارعه...اليس كذلك؟


 لكن هذا يحدث في المبني ككل قد يكون تاثير الزلزال لليمين ويتحرك المبني لليسار وفق mode shape


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (22 أغسطس 2014)

*القوى التصميمة في عناصر ربط الخزان مع المبنى ....*

بعد التحية،

لطالما كان هذا السؤال حول القوى التصميمية في عناصر ربط الخزان مع المبنى موضع خلاف بيني وبين الكثيرين و خاصة خلال مشاريع التخرج ..
المشكلة أن هذه الأعمدة ذات ارتفاع قليل مما يعني أن قوة القص الزلزالي الناتجة ستكون كبيرة نتيجة أي انتقال نسبي بين طرفيه.... وهذا يعني ضرورة الاهتمام بحساب القوة التصميمية وتفاصيل التسليح اللازمة لمقاومتها بشكل صحيح.

إن الكثير من المهندسين رغم قيامهم بدراسة المبنى على الزلازل و أخذ وزن الخزان عند دراسة القوة الزلزالية على المبنى ككل... لكنهم لا يهتمون بالقوة الزلزالية في هذه الأعمدة ويتم تصميمها كعناصر معرضة للضغط المركزي فقط أو أن يتم حساب القوى الزلزالية بالخزان لوحده و كأنه موثوق من الأسفل و يقومون بحساب قوة القص القاعدي بالعلاقة التقليدية ويعتبرنها قوة القص بالأعمدة الرابطة ... وهنا تصادفهم بعض الأسئلة حول كيفية حساب دور الاهتزاز أو ماهي قيمة المعامل R التي يجب اعتمادها أو هل هناك من داع لأخذ المعامل اوميغا بعين الاعتبار ... الخ. 

بالحقيقة .. أنا مخالف لهذا الرأي من حيث المبدا و دون الدخول في تفاصيل الأسئلة السابقة و ذلك لعدة أسباب أهمها:


أن طيف الاستجابة هو من أجل حالة المنشآت الخاضعة للزلازل و المستندة على التربة حيث انك توجد تسارع المبنى تبعاً لتسارع طبقة التربة أسفله .. أما حالتنا فالخزان مرتبط بسقف المبنى وهو يتبع اهتزاز المبنى و لذلك فلا يمكن أن توجد تسارع الخزان تبعاً لطيف الاستجابة التقليدي ... علماً أن الكود كان واضح في شرط قبول هذا الحل ....وهو فقط عندما يستند الخزان على منشأ ذو صلابة عالية جداً,,, لأن هنا يصبح هذا الحل مبرر حيث أن المنشأ الحامل بهذه الحالة سيهتز بنفس تسارع الأرض و بالتالي عندها يعامل الخزان كما لو كان على الأرض. 
لو قال قائل لنأخذ التسارع العظمي ونوجد قوة الزلزال الموافقة من خلال جداء كتلة الخزان بهذا التسارع و نحن هكذا في وضع الأمان ... و أيضاً هذا الحل مرفوض لأنك لو تخيلت حركة الخزان مع المبنى خلال الحركة الزلزالية ... ستجد أنه بنفس اللحظة التي قد يصل بها الخزان إلى تسارعه الأعظمي قد يكون المبنى يتحرك بالاتجاه المعاكس وهذا يعني إن قوة القص المتولدة ناتجة عن حركتين متعاكستين وهذا قد يكون أكبر من القوة المستنتجة من طيف الاستجابة الموافقة لاعتبار أسفل الخزان وثاقة حتى لو أخذت التسارع الأعظمي . 
*
الحل:
*
أما *رأي الشخصي *بهذه الحالة.. فهناك حلين بشكل أساسي..



الحل الدقيق : وهو أن تستعين بالتحليل الزمني من خلال سجلات زمنية لزلازل سابقة أو مستنتجة من طيف الاستجابة التصميمي و من خلال نموذج فراغي يشمل المبنى والخزان مع الأعمدة المدروسة حيث يمكن حساب القوى الداخلية بهذه الأعمدة مباشرة. 
الحل التقريبي. أن تعتبر الخزان فوق المبنى هو عنصر لاإنشائي وفق تعريف الكود (UBC 97) وتحسب عندها هذه الأعمدة وفق علاقة حساب عناصر ربط العناصر الغير إنشائية ( V = 4C[SUB]a[/SUB] I W) (و هذه القيمة محافظة و يمكن أن تعود للكود حيث يعطي أيضاً علاقة أكثر دقة يمكن الاستعانة بها بحالة الحاجة)... و لاحظ أن هذه القوة أكبر من تلك الموافقة للتسارع الأعظمي من طيف الاستجابة ( V= 2.5C[SUB]a [/SUB]I W). 

في أحد الجامعات السورية التي أقوم بالتدريس فيها .. توجد مادة لطلاب السنة الرابعة تدعى (student work) ....يقوم بها الطلاب بإجراء حلقات بحث صغيرة كتجربة أولى في مجال البحث العلمي كجزء من متطلبات هذه المادة .. (وسأقوم انشالله فيما بعد بإنزال معظم الأبحاث التي أشرفت عليها لتكون الفائدة للجميع).
في أحد هذه الأبحاث أوكلت لأحد الطلاب أن يقوم بنمذجة مبنى و فوقه خزان بشكل فراغي و يقوم بتحليله تحت تأثير سجل زلزال (تحليل زمني) و يدرس كيف يؤثر وجود الخزان ( مع أخذ أثر حركة الماء ضمن الخزان بعين الاعتبار) على استجابة المبنى ككل (لأنه قد يكون للخزان اثر سلبي من خلال زيادة كتلة المبنى و حركة الخزان مع المبنى في لحظة ما و أيضاً له أثر إيجابي من خلال الأثر التخامدي الناتج عن حركة المياه المعاكسة لحركة المبنى في لحظة أخرى) و من ثم يدرس القوى المتولدة بأعمدة الخزان و يقارنها مع القيمة المستنتجة وفق طريقة طيف الاستجابة و علاقة ربط العناصر الغير إنشائية المذكورة سابقاً... و ساترك لكم الاطلاع على حلقة البحث و مناقشة النتائج التي توصل اليها الطالب.... حلقة البحث على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/office/Xj7mN9QH/________.html

أتمنى أن تكون إجابتي واضحة ... و إلى اللقاء مع مناقشة جديدة.

م. سامر عقيـل 
و فوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## parasismic (22 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا أستاذناعلى الشرح القيم

بعد اطلاعي البسيط على هذا الموضوع اتضح لي أنه لا يقل أهمية عن تصميم الهياكل الأساسية خصوصا المعدات النووية 

الصور التالية توضح بيانيا طريقة طيف السقف





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


وإبرازا لمدى أهمية الموضوع أرفق الصور التالية لبعض المعدات ذات الصلة 




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


الصور التالية تبين سقوط بعض العناصر الثانوية كالمداخن... 



[/IMG]

IMG]



[/IMG


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (22 أغسطس 2014)

parasismic قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أستاذناعلى الشرح القيم
> 
> بعد اطلاعي البسيط على هذا الموضوع اتضح لي أنه لا يقل أهمية عن تصميم الهياكل الأساسية خصوصا المعدات النووية
> 
> ...



شكراً جزيلاُ على مشاركتك..
إن الصورة الأولى حول تجربة لموضوع شبيه بما نتكلم عنه... وبملاحظة التسارع الأعظمي ... تؤكد انه لا يمكنك أن تعتمد على طيف الاستجابة الأساسي في الكود لدراسة الخزان فوق المبنى مباشرة.. حيث ان اهتزاز الخزان فوق المبنى يتعلق بكيفية اهتزاز سقف المبنى... وانت تعلم أنه بالحالة العامة فتسارع المبنى هو أكبر من تسارع الزلزال نفسه... لذلك فأنا اعتقد أنه فقد لجأ في التجربة إلى طريقة السجل الزمني لزلال ما والتي قلت انها الحل الدقيق... الأن لتقوم بإجراء التحليل الزمني يمكن لك أن تقوم بنمذجة المبنى مع الخزان ككل ... او كطريقة ثانية ان تقوم كما فعل بالتجربة بتقسيم العمل على مرحلتين.. أي يدرس المبنى لوحده تحت تاثير الزلزال ومن ثم يأخذ حركة السقف ويعتبرها كسجل زمني جديد للخزان لوحده... لكنني افضل الطريقة الاولى باعتبارها أكثر دقة... 
من باب آخر.. وفقط كملاحظة سريعة.... اذا نظرت لقيمة تسارع المنشا الثانوي كما استطعت أن أقراه بانه مساوي (8) بينما تسارع الزلزال الأعظمي المدروس هو ( Ca= 2.5) و هذا أكبر من التسارع الأعظمي الناتج من الطيف التصميمي بالحالة العامة (2.5Ca) بينما هو أقل من قيمة القوة المحافظة التي اقترحتها (4Ca) .. وإذا نظرت لحلقة البحث التي أنزلتها ستجد أنها نفس النتيجة التي ظهرت مع الطالب .. حيث كانت القوة في الأعمدة أكبر من تلك المستنتجة من الطيف لكنها أقل من القيمة المحافظة (المخطط في الصفحة 61 في حلقة البحث). 

وانا سعيد جداً بمشاركتك.


----------



## محمد السعيد على (22 أغسطس 2014)

أن طيف الاستجابة هو من أجل حالة المنشآت الخاضعة للزلازل و المستندة على التربة حيث انك توجد تسارع المبنى تبعاً لتسارع طبقة التربة أسفله .. أما حالتنا فالخزان مرتبط بسقف المبنى وهو يتبع اهتزاز المبنى و لذلك فلا يمكن أن توجد تسارع الخزان تبعاً لطيف الاستجابة التقليدي 
الحل الدقيق : وهو أن *تستعين بالتحليل الزمني من خلال سجلات زمنية لزلازل سابقة *أو مستنتجة من طيف الاستجابة التصميمي و من خلال نموذج فراغي يشمل المبنى والخزان مع الأعمدة المدروسة حيث يمكن حساب القوى الداخلية بهذه الأعمدة مباشرة
ممكن حضرتك توضح ذلك ؟


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (22 أغسطس 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> أن طيف الاستجابة هو من أجل حالة المنشآت الخاضعة للزلازل و المستندة على التربة حيث انك توجد تسارع المبنى تبعاً لتسارع طبقة التربة أسفله .. أما حالتنا فالخزان مرتبط بسقف المبنى وهو يتبع اهتزاز المبنى و لذلك فلا يمكن أن توجد تسارع الخزان تبعاً لطيف الاستجابة التقليدي
> الحل الدقيق : وهو أن *تستعين بالتحليل الزمني من خلال سجلات زمنية لزلازل سابقة *أو مستنتجة من طيف الاستجابة التصميمي و من خلال نموذج فراغي يشمل المبنى والخزان مع الأعمدة المدروسة حيث يمكن حساب القوى الداخلية بهذه الأعمدة مباشرة
> ممكن حضرتك توضح ذلك ؟



شكرا لسؤالك استاذ محمد،
انت تعلم انه يوجد طريقتين اساسيتين للتحليل الديناميكي ..الأولى ان تتعامل مع طيف الاستجابة تبعاً لعدد كاف من انماط الاهتزاز الموافقة للمنشا المدروس او أن تلجأ لطريقة التحليل الزمني Time History Analysis وهنا يوجد طريقتين اساسيتين لتطبيق هذا التحليل ..إما أن تطبق الزلزال كقوة متغيرة على المنشا أو أن تطبقه كحركة مساند وإن كانت الحالة الثانية أقل استخداماً بحالة المباني العادية.
الآن من أين آتي بالسجل الزمني للزلزال...وهنا يوجد ثلاث خيارات أساسية..
1- أن تأتي بسجل زلزالي لزلزال حقيقي حدث سابقاً وتم تسجيله..وهذا متوافر بالنت على كثير من المواقع كما ان البرامج نفسها تحتوي عدة سجلات زلزالية..وتستخدم هذه السجلات من أجل الابحاث غالباً أكثر منها سجلات من أجل التصميم.
2- أن يتم وضع سجلات في الكود المدروس بحيث تكون إما منتقاة بشكل خاص من زلازل سابقة في نفس البلد أو يتم تعديلها بحيث تغطي الحالات الحرجة المتوقعة.. كما هو موجود بالكود الياباني الذي يعطي سجلات خاصة عند التحقيق في المناطق القريبة من الفوالق... وكما تعلم فإن طبيعة الزلازل بهذه المناطق أقرب للتحميل النبضي منها للتحميل الدوري وتصميم المنشآت القريبة من الفوالق بهذه الحالة اعتماداً على طيف الاستجابة يعاني من انتقاضات كبيرة.
3- من المعلوم أنه اذا كان لديك سجل زلزالي ما فيمكنك بسهولة ان توجد منحن طيف الاستجابة الخاص بهذا الزلزال كما هو معروف .. الآن اذا كان لدي طيف استجابة فهل يمكن ان أخلق سجل زمني بحيث يكون طيفه قريب من الطيف التصميمي المدروس ... بالحقيقة تستطيع وذلك بناءً على المفهوم الاحتمالي للاهتزاز او الاهتزازات العشوائية (Random Vibrations).. طبعاُ هذا الموضوع ليس بالامر السهل ..... لكن توجد بعض البرامج الجاهزة التي تستطيع خلق عدد كبير من السجلات الزلزالية وفقاً لطيف استجابة معتمد بناءً على النظريات الاحتمالية ... 

للأسف إلى الأن في منطقتنا ..لا يتم الاهتمام بموضوع السجلات الزلزالية التصميمية.. رغم ان التحليل الزمني ( وخاصة اللاخطي) يعطيك موثوقية عالية بالتصميم و وضوح اكبر في آلية الانهيار المتوقعة..

اتمنى ان يكون ردي واضح..

م.سامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم


----------



## محمد السعيد على (23 أغسطس 2014)

*شكرا لكم استاذنا المحترم : سامر عقيل انا عندى استفسار
اذا فرضنا ان قوه الزلزال فى المناطق العربيه فى حدود 5 ريختر بعجله PGA=0.15 وتستمر الهزه الزلزاليه حتى 6 ثانيه ...فهل يوجد بالفعل سجل زلزالي لزلزال حقيقي حدث سابقاً وتم تسجيله على النت على كثير من المواقع او اسم هزه زلزاليه بالبرامج نفسها تحتوي عدة سجلات زلزالية تتوافق مع هذه البيانات..؟؟؟
*من المعلوم أنه اذا كان لديك سجل زلزالي ما فيمكنك بسهولة ان توجد منحن طيف الاستجابة الخاص بهذا الزلزال كما هو معروف .. الآن اذا كان لدي طيف استجابة فهل يمكن ان أخلق سجل زمني بحيث يكون طيفه قريب من الطيف التصميمي المدروس *هنا السؤال ???*... بالحقيقة تستطيع وذلك بناءً على المفهوم الاحتمالي للاهتزاز او الاهتزازات العشوائية (Random Vibrations).. طبعاُ هذا الموضوع ليس بالامر السهل ..... لكن توجد بعض البرامج الجاهزة التي تستطيع خلق عدد كبير من السجلات الزلزالية وفقاً لطيف استجابة معتمد بناءً على النظريات الاحتمالية ... هل هذه البرامج متوفره ؟؟؟
تحياتى


----------



## usama_usama2003 (23 أغسطس 2014)

استاذنا الفاضل م سامر
بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود الطيب

تم عمل موديل في برنامج الساب كما بالصورة
وتم تعريف عمود خزان في اليسار يحمل كتله 5 طن
وتم تعريف حالة TH لزلزال من المعرف بالبرنامج
ولكن لم يحدث ما نتوقعه كما بالصورة وهو ان الخزان مزاح بنفس اتجاه المنشأ
مما يعني ان هناك خطأ في التوصيف
ارجو التصحيح .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (23 أغسطس 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> *شكرا لكم استاذنا المحترم : سامر عقيل انا عندى استفسار
> اذا فرضنا ان قوه الزلزال فى المناطق العربيه فى حدود 5 ريختر بعجله PGA=0.15 وتستمر الهزه الزلزاليه حتى 6 ثانيه ...فهل يوجد بالفعل سجل زلزالي لزلزال حقيقي حدث سابقاً وتم تسجيله على النت على كثير من المواقع او اسم هزه زلزاليه بالبرامج نفسها تحتوي عدة سجلات زلزالية تتوافق مع هذه البيانات..؟؟؟
> *من المعلوم أنه اذا كان لديك سجل زلزالي ما فيمكنك بسهولة ان توجد منحن طيف الاستجابة الخاص بهذا الزلزال كما هو معروف .. الآن اذا كان لدي طيف استجابة فهل يمكن ان أخلق سجل زمني بحيث يكون طيفه قريب من الطيف التصميمي المدروس *هنا السؤال ???*... بالحقيقة تستطيع وذلك بناءً على المفهوم الاحتمالي للاهتزاز او الاهتزازات العشوائية (Random Vibrations).. طبعاُ هذا الموضوع ليس بالامر السهل ..... لكن توجد بعض البرامج الجاهزة التي تستطيع خلق عدد كبير من السجلات الزلزالية وفقاً لطيف استجابة معتمد بناءً على النظريات الاحتمالية ... هل هذه البرامج متوفره ؟؟؟
> تحياتى



أهلا استاذ محمد..


بداية اسمح لي أن أوضح نقطة مهمة... وفيها غموض قليلاً عند المهندسين... وهي الفرق بين طاقة الزلزال و شدته..
إن مقياس ريختر يقيس طاقة الزلزال المحررة وهي كمية ثابتة ..لا تتعلق بالمنطقة التي ندرس عندها أثر الزلزال.. بينما أثر الزلزال على المنشآت والضرر الناتج يقاس يما يسمى شدة الزلزال وفق مقياس ميكافيللي المعدل... وبالتالي مهما كان الزلزال فطاقته ثابتة بينما شدته تتغير من منطقة لأخرى تبعاً للضرر الناتج... ومن الجدير بالذكر ان مقياس ريختر هو 8 درجات بينما ميكافيللي هو 12 درجة.. 
لو أردنا أن نبسط المسالة .... إذن لنفرض لو كان لدينا مصدر واحد للزلزال في البلد المدروس... نحن نستطيع ان نقدر بشكل احتمالي ماهو قدر الزلزال المتوقع الذي يمكن أن يحدث تبعاً للدراسة السيسمولوجية (طبيعة الفالق، حركة الفالق، عمق الفالق، الأحداث التاريخية للفالق...الخ.)..... الآن من هذا التوقع للزلزال الأساسي الناتج نستطيع منه أن نتوقع كيفية انتشار الأمواج وانتقالها وكيف ستكون شدة الزلزال المتوقعة في كل منطقة من البلد تبعاً لموقعها وبعدها عن الفالق و مسار انتشار الأمواج .... ومن هنا تأتي الخارطة الزلزالية والتي تعطي التسارع الزلزالي المتوقع على الأرض الصلبة في المنطقة المدروسة .. ومن ثم بأخذ معامل التربة نحصل على التسارع الزلزالي المتوقع عند مستو التأسيس ..ومن منحن طيف الاستجابة التصميمي نستطيع إيجاد تسارع المنشأ خلال الزلزال... 



بالنسبة للمنطقة العربية .. أنت تعلم لدينا أن الصفيحة العربية تتصادم مع الصفيحة الإيرانية مما يؤدي لزيادة في مساحة البحر الأحمر (اتساع حوالي 2 سم سنوياً بشكل تقريبي)... وهذا ما يفسر حدوث زلازل عند اطراف هذه الصفيحة في منطقة جبال طوروس و زاجوروس وخليج عدن ... و هناك زلازل تركيا كمثال وكل التفاصيل حولها موجودة على النت.
أما من أجل الزلازل التي تقول ان قدرها هو 5 على مقياس ريختر.. فاعتقد ان هذه الزلازل ضعيفة ورغم انه قد يشعر بها الناس لكنها لا تشكل تهديد حقيقي للمنشآت القائمة..فإذا أردت ان تدرس زلازل صغيرة أو متوسطة فعليك بالذهاب إلى مركز الرصد الزلزالي في الدولة التي أنت بها..ويمكنك الحصول على العديد من السجلات الموافقة.


أما بالنسبة للبرنامج.. فوالله انا لاامتلك نسخة منه لكن بعض طلاب الدراسات العليا كانوا لديهم مثل هكذا برامج..لكنك تستطيع البحث عنها في مراكز البحث المختصة بالزلازل.. وانا ساحاول الحصول على نسخة منه وساقوم بانزالها هنا بحال استطعت الحصول عليها.
 

سامر عقيل


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (23 أغسطس 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> استاذنا الفاضل م سامر
> بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود الطيب
> 
> تم عمل موديل في برنامج الساب كما بالصورة
> ...



اخ اسامة..هذه صورة واحدة تبين استجابة المنشا بهذه اللحظة.... قم باستعراض شكل التشوه من اجل لحظات زمنية لاحقة.. وستجد كيف ان الحركة ستاخذ أشكال مختلفة..بعضها سيوافق الخزان فوق المبنى حركة المبنى و بعضها الآخر ستكون حركة الخزان معاكسة لحركة المبنى..


----------



## usama_usama2003 (23 أغسطس 2014)

غالب Response بهذه الصورة
لذا يجب مراجعة توصيفه بطريقة اخري


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (24 أغسطس 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> غالب Response بهذه الصورة
> لذا يجب مراجعة توصيفه بطريقة اخري



بالحقيقة لم افهم عليك..يرجى التوضيح..

اذا اردت ان تظهر حالة انعكاس حركة الخزان مع المبنى... قم بزيادة عدد الطوابق حتى تصبح شكل استجابة الإطار أوضح.
اتمنى منك العودة لحلقة البحث التي قمت بانزالها سابقاً .. ستجد هناك مبنى مع الخزان بشكل كامل من أجل المقارنة.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (24 أغسطس 2014)

المهندس الفاضل سامر

أرجو معرفه رأيك في التالي:
عند المفاضله بين الخيارين (building frame system & bearing wall system) لمنشأ ما يحتوي علي أعمده و حوائط قص 
هل عند الاتجاه لأعتبار building frame system لابد من جعل الاعمده تتحمل كل الاحمال الرأسيه بما فيها وزن حوائط القص كما ذكر الرابط التالي:
http://cenews.com/article/4940/code...bearing_wall_system_vs._building_frame_system

ألا يعتبر هذا الشرط صعب المنال؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (24 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> اخ اسامة..هذه صورة واحدة تبين استجابة المنشا بهذه اللحظة.... قم باستعراض شكل التشوه من اجل لحظات زمنية لاحقة.. وستجد كيف ان الحركة ستاخذ أشكال مختلفة..بعضها سيوافق الخزان فوق المبنى حركة المبنى و بعضها الآخر ستكون حركة الخزان معاكسة لحركة المبنى..



حسب ما اعلم 
أن حركة كتلة - mass -السائل داخل الخزان عكس حركة عجلة الزلزال ودةنتيجة ديناميكا السوائل





السؤال هو كيفية تمثيل ذلك في الETABS or SAP2000 واخذ تاثير ال impulsive force & convective force طبقا ل ACI 350.3-06
حيث لا يمكن تمثيل السوائل كما هو الحال في ال Ansys or Abaqus)?

كان في بحث عن دة معمول بال Ansys
DYNAMIC RESPONSE OF CONCRETE RECTANGULAR LIQUID TANKS IN THREE-DIMENSIONAL SPACE


وبيظهر حركة السائل 









بالنسبة لتمثيل الخزان في ال ETABS أو ال SAP2000 من وجهة نظري
1- اضافة الخزان للموديل
2- ادخال جميع الأوزان في ال mass + وزن الماء ليتم حساب القوة الزلزالية عليها طبقا ل ubc97 سواء ب
static lateral force procedure of UBC 97 Section 1630
أو dynamic lateral-force procedure of UBC 97 Section 1631

أو ال IBC
3- اخذ تاثير ال impulsive force & convective force واضيفة للموديل حسب مكان تاثيرة في الخزان وحسابة طبقا
ل ACI350.3 APPENDIX B , وبالنسبة لي باخذ القيم من الشيت دة 
Seismic Loads for Liquid‐Containing Rectangular RC Tank, According ACI 350.3‐06 , Appendix B Method Based on 1997 Uniform Building Code

وفي حالة استخدام ال IBC or ASCE نستخدم ACI350.3 APPENDIX A

مراجع جيدة في الموضوع:
1- ACI350.3-06
2-SP-2002 Design of liquid containing concrete structures for earthquake forces 
by Javeed A. Munshi-2002-089312219X_EB219.pdf
3-IITK-GSDMA GUIDELINES for SEISMIC DESIGN OFLIQUID STORAGE TANKS Provisions with Commentary and Explanatory Examples 

والله اعلم


ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (24 أغسطس 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


>



اخي الكريم اسامة , الصورة دة بالمناسبة فكرتني بطريقة حسابة ال stiffness للخزان في حالة الاشكال الغريبة او عدم القدرة علي تحديد نوعة, 
وهي ببساطة تمثيل الخزان كعمود كما فعلت بالشكل الخاص بة في المسقط الافقي - كمربع او مسدس او شكل اسطواني او مجموعة من الاشكال.

وذلك لاستخدام ال K في حسابات impulsive force & convective force طبقا ل ACI 350.3-06

والطريقة هي
وضع قوة كالوحدة F=1 في النهاية الحرة ومن ثم معرفة الإزاحة واستخراج ال k لان ال F=delt *K 
k=F/delt 

ودة مشروح بمثال عملي في المرجع الثالث بمشاركة 78

بExample 2/Page 68

كما بالصورة




تم ذكرة لإفادة للجميع


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (24 أغسطس 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> حسب ما اعلم
> أن حركة كتلة - mass -السائل داخل الخزان عكس حركة عجلة الزلزال ودةنتيجة ديناميكا السوائل
> 
> 
> ...



اهلاً استاذ محمد...
إن نمذجة الماء باستخدام Ansys أو Abaqus أو غيرها من البرامج المتقدمة... طريقة غير عملية.. وهي طريقة بحثية للدراسات اكثر منها للتصميم.
أما من الناحية العملية.....
بداية لا تعتقد أن اخذ أثر حركة الماء ضمن خزان ماء عادي سيكون له الأثر الكبير على استجابة المبنى ككل..إلا اذا كان خزان الماء كبير جداً اوحالة الخزانات التي توضع في المباني العالية والتي تدرس لتعمل مخمدات للزلازل ... فذلك موضوع مختلف .
من أجل الحالات العادية و عند الرغبة بدراسة أثر حركة الماء ... يمكن تبسيط موضوع نمذجة الماء باعتبارها مكونة من كتلتين الأولى كتلة خاملة و الثانية كتلة متحركة... أي من أجل التحليل الزمني المطلوب للمبنى و الخزان باستخدام ساب او ايتابس ..يمكنك أن تنمذج الخزان من خلال عناصر شرائحية Shell و بعدها تقوم بوضع كتلتين داخل الخزان ..بحيث ترتبط الأولى مع جدران الخزان عن طريق نوابض بينما ترتبط الكتلة الثانية مع جدران الخزان عن طريق عناصر ذات صلابة عالية... أما كيفية تقسيم الماء إلى كتلتين و صلابة النابض و موقع كل كتلة بالخزان فيمكنك بالعودة الى حلقة البحث التي انزلتها سابقاً كي تجد كل هذه المعلومات..
بالتوفيق


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (24 أغسطس 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهندس الفاضل سامر
> 
> أرجو معرفه رأيك في التالي:
> عند المفاضله بين الخيارين (building frame system & bearing wall system) لمنشأ ما يحتوي علي أعمده و حوائط قص
> ...



شكرا لسؤالك.. وسأقول لك رأي* الشخصي *بهذا الموضوع*...*

من الناحية النظرية.. في تعريف الجمل الإنشائية هناك فصل بين الجملة المقاومة للزلازل و الجملة المقاومة للأوزان الشاقولية... فعندما نقول جملة بناء هيكلي فهي تعرف بأنها الجملة التي يوجد فيها إطارات تحمل الأوزان الشاقولية بينما تؤمن جدران القص مقاومة الزلازل.. هذا نظرياً..
أما عملياً... فلابد لهذه الجدران أن تتحمل جزء من الحمولات الشاقولية المطبقة..(على الأقل وزنها الذاتي) وبالتالي يمكن أن نقول .. في جملة البناء الهيكلي .. إن الجملة المقاومة للزلازل (جدران القص) المرافقة لجملة الإطار (المسئول بشكل أساسي عن مقاومة الأوزان الشاقولية) يجب أن لا تسند جزء كبير من هذه الأوزان الشاقولية.
وبالمثل يمكن فهم جملة الجدران الحمالة (bearing wall system) فتعريفها النظري أن الحمولات الشاقولية محمولة على هذه الجدران لكن عملياً نقول إن الجملة المقاومة للزلازل المرافقة للجدران الحمالة (جدران قص أو إطارات مربطة) لا تسند جزء كبير من الحمولات الشاقولية.

الآن نأتي لموضوع في جملة البناء الهيكلي.. هل نصمم الإطارات لتحمل كل الحمولات الشاقولية.. ونهمل أثر جدران القص؟ كما فهمت من سؤالك...
أعتقد أن الموضوع ليس بتلك الطريقة .. لكن كثير من االمهندسين يقولون : إننا نخشى في حالة الزلازل من حصول حالة انهيار متتابع (Progressive Collapse) أي لو تخيلنا أن عنصر ما حامل لجزء من الحمولات الشاقولية قد انهار... هذا يعني أن حصته من الأحمال ستنتقل لعنصر آخر..فإذا كان العنصر الأخر غير قادر على تحمل هذا الحمولة القادمة له فإنه سينهار وتنتقل حصته لعناصر أخرى.. وهكذا حتى يحصل انهيار كلي..
لذلك في بعض الحالات يفضل بعض المهندسين أن يقوموا بدراسة هذا الاحتمال.. أي لو فرضنا أن ضرر كبير حدث بأحد جدار القص خلال الزلزال و لم يعد يستطيع أن يتحمل الحمولات الشاقولية فهل تستطيع العناصر الأساسية المقاومة للأوزان الشاقولية الصمود لوحدها بتحمل كل الحمولات الشاقولية... لو جربت هذا الاحتمال ستجد أنه معظم الحالات في الأبنية العادية محققة (لأنه بالأصل قلنا أن حصة جدران القص من الحمولات الشاقولية يجب أن لا تكون كبيرة ..بالإضافة للشرط الذي تحدثنا عنه سابقاً بأحد البوستات حول قيمة الحمولة المحورية العظمى المسموحة بجدران القص. كما أن القوة المحورية التي يتحملها العناصر خارج الجملة المقاومة للزلازل تحت تاثير التركيب الأساسي تكون عادة أكبر من تلك الناتجة من التركيب الزلزالي...الخ. ) 
حتى الآن لا توجد اشتراطات واضحة حول ضمان عدم حدوث الانهيار المتتابع بالمباني خلال الزلازل في الكودات المعروفة (مثلاً UBC 97 ) رغم وجود بعض التوصيات البسيطة في الكودات الحديثة أو إصدار كودات خاصة للانهيار المتتابع من أجل الحالات الطارئة مثل الانفجارات ( وهي متوفرة على النت) ... و حسب متابعتي للأبحاث في هذا المجال .. باعتقادي سيصبح هذا التحقيق إجباري في الكودات الزلزالية مستقبلاً.


سامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم


----------



## ayelamayem77 (24 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> شكرا لسؤالك.. وسأقول لك رأي* الشخصي *بهذا الموضوع*...*
> 
> من الناحية النظرية.. في تعريف الجمل الإنشائية هناك فصل بين الجملة المقاومة للزلازل و الجملة المقاومة للأوزان الشاقولية... فعندما نقول جملة بناء هيكلي فهي تعرف بأنها الجملة التي يوجد فيها إطارات تحمل الأوزان الشاقولية بينما تؤمن جدران القص مقاومة الزلازل.. هذا نظرياً..
> أما عملياً... فلابد لهذه الجدران أن تتحمل جزء من الحمولات الشاقولية المطبقة..(على الأقل وزنها الذاتي) وبالتالي يمكن أن نقول .. في جملة البناء الهيكلي .. إن الجملة المقاومة للزلازل (جدران القص) المرافقة لجملة الإطار (المسئول بشكل أساسي عن مقاومة الأوزان الشاقولية) يجب أن لا تسند جزء كبير من هذه الأوزان الشاقولية.
> ...



المهندس الفاضل سامرعقيل:
أشكرك علي هذا الرد التفصيلي و الذي دفعني لكتابه هذا السؤال هو ردي في أحد الأسئله علي الفرق بين النظامين السابقين و كان ردي كما يلي:

_أخي الكريم :

أحب أن أوضح شئ هام هنا النظام الانشائي للبرج الذي أرفقته هل هو building frame system أو bearing wall system؟؟؟

أولا النظامان السابقان يقومان بحمل 100% من قوي القص القاعدي

و لكن قيمه المعامل R في الbearing wall system أقل من قيمه R للbuilding frame system أذا أين الفرق؟؟؟

نرجع للكود الامريكي ASCE-7
_​_
WALL SYSTEM, BEARING: A structural system with bearing
walls providing support for all or major portions of the vertical
loads. Shear walls or braced frames provide seismic force
resistance.
_
_أي أن اغلب الاحمال الرأسيه تحمل بواسطه حوائط القص 

و ذكر المرجع التالي GUIDE TO THE SEISMIC LOAD PROVISIONS OF ASCE-7-05

أن هذا المقدار أكثر من 50%

_​
_a major portion would be more than 50 percent of the
total vertical load
_

أي أن توصيه المرجع السابق حسب النسبه السابقه من الحمل الرأسي للأختيار بين النظامين السابقين

فأذا كانت النسبه أكثر من 50% للأعمده فهل نختار building frame system 
و يكفي هذا العتبار من الناحيه العمليه دون الالتفات للناحيه النظريه التي تكلم عليها الدكتور s.k ghosh حسب الرابط السابق و التي تلزم المصمم بجعل الاعمده قادره علي تحمل كل الحمل الرأسي للمنشأ.

و جزاء الله خيرا علي علمك و وقتك


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (24 أغسطس 2014)

*سؤال جديد و مناقشة جديدة..*

من باب التغيير ... لنناقش موضوع مختلف عن الزلازل... 
وجدت أن العديد من أخواني المهندسين يقومون بإنزال مخططات لتصميم هنغار فولاذي مشكورين ...
لكن في العديد منها لم أجد تفصيلة عناصر ربط الجائز الأساسي (Rafter) مع المدادات (Purlins) الموضحة بالشكل التالي (Restraints) .
ماهو الهدف من عناصر الربط (Stays) هذه؟؟ وهل يمكن الاستغناء عنها؟؟ و أين يتم وضعها؟

​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (24 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> *سؤال جديد و مناقشة جديدة..*
> 
> من باب التغيير ... لنناقش موضوع مختلف عن الزلازل...
> وجدت أن العديد من أخواني المهندسين يقومون بإنزال مخططات لتصميم هنغار فولاذي مشكورين ...
> ...


الغرض من stays تدعيم للمدادات العلويه ضد الدوران ويتم الريط مع الكمره الرئيسيه للهيكل المعدنى ونقاط الانقلاب للعزوم للمدادات purlines
ونستخدمها لتقليل buckling length عند تصميم المدادات نفسها ويمكن الاستغناء عنها فى بعض حالات التصميم ...هذا والله اعلم تحياتى


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (24 أغسطس 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> الغرض من stays تدعيم للمدادات العلويه ضد الدوران ويتم الريط مع الكمره الرئيسيه للهيكل المعدنى ونقاط الانقلاب للعزوم للمدادات purlines
> ونستخدمها لتقليل buckling length عند تصميم المدادات نفسها ويمكن الاستغناء عنها فى بعض حالات التصميم ...هذا والله اعلم تحياتى



شكرا لك...لكن لا اعتقد ان ذلك هو الجواب .. لأن المدادت تتصل مع الجائز مباشرة أو عن طريق زاوية وصل ..وهذا الاتصال مع التغطية العلوية كفيل بان تعتبر استناد المدادة على الجائز ممنوع من الانتقال و الفتل... ثم انه في كثير من الحالات تكون المدادات عبارة عن جوائز بسيطة الاستناد بين الإطارات المتتالية ولاتوجد نقطة انعكاس العزم.


----------



## usama_usama2003 (25 أغسطس 2014)

بخصوص تمثيل الخزانات فافضل شيء هو تمثيلة ك Mass damper or inverted pendulum


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 أغسطس 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بخصوص تمثيل الخزانات فافضل شيء هو تمثيلة ك Mass damper or inverted pendulum



ممكن شرح اكثر تفصيلا عن كيفية التمثيل في ال sap or etabs


----------



## usama_usama2003 (26 أغسطس 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ممكن شرح اكثر تفصيلا عن كيفية التمثيل في ال sap or etabs



بارك الله فيك م محمد
بخصوص Mass damper
الصورة المرفقه من رد CSI علي المهندس محمود الصقار




والصورة موجوده في تجميعة الموضوع الخاصه بكم
وادعو الجميع لتحميلها لما فيها من فائدة
http://www.mediafire.com/download/67b5z9292due3yg/Mahmoud+AlSakkar+Q&A+&+CSI+support+Q&+A+.rar

ايضا راجع 
https://wiki.csiamerica.com/display/tutorials/Tuned-mass+damper


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (27 أغسطس 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك م محمد
> بخصوص Mass damper
> الصورة المرفقه من رد CSI علي المهندس محمود الصقار



بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا, مهندس اسامه

والمشاركة القيمة دة كنا محتاجنها خصوصا امثله csi علي ال sap2000 بجانب شرح مهندسنا م.سامرعقيل في المشاركات السابقة 

ونتمني من أحد الزملاء التواصل مع مهندس محمود الصقار وطلب نموذجي ال etabs اللي CSI ارسلتهم في الرد علية بالايميل. فهما بالإضافة لنموذجي ال sap2000 يعتبروا مرجع


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (27 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> بداية لا تعتقد أن اخذ أثر حركة الماء ضمن خزان ماء عادي سيكون له الأثر الكبير على استجابة المبنى ككل..إلا اذا كان خزان الماء كبير جداً اوحالة الخزانات التي توضع في المباني العالية والتي تدرس لتعمل مخمدات للزلازل ... فذلك موضوع مختلف .


اولاً : جزاكم الله خيرا م سامر علي وقتكم والمجهود المبذول في كورس الكباري

في بعض المشاريع بالمملكة - خصوصاً الجامعات بالتعليم العالي- تكون الخزانات العلوية اعلي المبني وفي الغالب بيكون خزانان, كل واحد منهم ذو سعة 240 م3 - بإبعاد تقريبا 10*10*2.4معمق الماء
ودة بيكون وزن الماء 240طن علي المبني
وفي الغالب ارتفاع المباني بيكون 3 ادوار + السطح العلوي + ارتفاع الخزان ~ الاتفاع الكلي من سطح الارض = 25م

*فهل يجب دراسة حركة الماء في هذة الحالة؟*



م.سامرعقيل قال:


> من أجل الحالات العادية و عند الرغبة بدراسة أثر حركة الماء ... يمكن تبسيط موضوع نمذجة الماء باعتبارها مكونة من كتلتين الأولى كتلة خاملة


 هي mi = impulsive mass of contained liquid اليس كذلك



م.سامرعقيل قال:


> الثانية كتلة متحركة


 هي
mc = equivalent mass of the convective component of the stored liquid اليس كذلك



م.سامرعقيل قال:


> أي من أجل التحليل الزمني المطلوب للمبنى و الخزان باستخدام ساب او ايتابس ..يمكنك أن تنمذج الخزان من خلال عناصر شرائحية Shell و بعدها تقوم بوضع كتلتين داخل الخزان ..بحيث ترتبط الأولى مع جدران الخزان عن طريق نوابض





م.سامرعقيل قال:


> بينما ترتبط الكتلة الثانية مع جدران الخزان عن طريق عناصر ذات صلابة عالية... أما كيفية تقسيم الماء إلى كتلتين و صلابة النابض و موقع كل كتلة بالخزان فيمكنك بالعودة الى حلقة البحث التي انزلتها سابقاً كي تجد كل هذه المعلومات..
> بالتوفيق


فليس هناك اي مشكلة في حساب Wc ,Wi وارتفاع تاثرهم بالخزان hi, hc طبقاً ل ACI 350.3-2006 ولكن خصائص الرابط LINK هي التي ستحدد سلوك الكتلتين ليتماشي مع متطلبات الكود في CHAPTER 9—DYNAMIC MODEL



م.سامرعقيل قال:


> صلابة النابض و موقع كل كتلة بالخزان فيمكنك بالعودة الى حلقة البحث التي انزلتها سابقاً كي تجد كل هذه المعلومات..
> بالتوفيق


 لم اجد كيفية حساب ال Kc لنابض الخاص ب Wc وهو الذي يمثل حركة الماء, فهل يتم استنتاجها من الكود من Tc طبقاً ACI 350.3-06, Eq 9-13,14 -في الصورة ادناة باللون الأزرق-
اما ال K الخاصة ب Wi محسبوبة طبقا للكود من وزن الحائط بالإضافة ل Wi طبقا ل ACI 350.3-06, R9.2.4 - في الصورة ادناة باللون احمر-

لو أمكن ترفع نموذج ال sap2000 المستخدم في البحث اللي اشرفتم علية- خصوصاً لتوضيح طريقة تمثيل وتعريف الLINK الخاص ب Wc, Wi

وجزاكم الله كل خير ونفعنا واياكم بما علمنا


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (28 أغسطس 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> اولاً : جزاكم الله خيرا م سامر علي وقتكم والمجهود المبذول في كورس الكباري
> 
> في بعض المشاريع بالمملكة - خصوصاً الجامعات بالتعليم العالي- تكون الخزانات العلوية اعلي المبني وفي الغالب بيكون خزانان, كل واحد منهم ذو سعة 240 م3 - بإبعاد تقريبا 10*10*2.4معمق الماء
> ودة بيكون وزن الماء 240طن علي المبني
> ...



شكرا على سؤالك استاذ محمد..

بداية: من أجل تعريف الكتلة الخاملة والمتحركة فكما اوردتها حضرتك صحيح .. وهذا واضح من خلال شكل الخزان والكتل في مشاركتك.
ثانياً: إن الهدف من البوست هو ليس مناقشة كيفية نمذجة الماء ضمن الخزان بل هو ماهي القوى التصميمية في عناصر ربط الخزان مع المبنى؟ ... لكن من أجل سؤالك.. فأنا ساوضح رأي الشخصي كما يلي:
من أجل موضوع نمذجة الكتل في الخزان فوق المبنى..فالموضوع سهل فقط ضع عقدة في الاحداثيات الموافقة لموقع كلاً من الكتلة الخاملة و المنفعلة تبعاً للمعادلات الواردة في حلقة البحث التي قمت بانزالها (وهي متوافقة مع الكود ACI350-3) ومن ثم تستطيع اسناد اي كتلة تريد إلى هذه العقدة.
من خلال دور اهتزاز الكتلة المنفعلة Tc التي يمكن حسابها ايضاً من خلال المعادلات المذكورة سابقاً.. يمكنك ان توجد قساوة النابض Kc الموافقة من العلاقة المعروفة في الديناميك و بالتالي في البرنامج تستطيع تعريف عنصر ربط أو نابض يربط بين هذه الكتلة و عقد من جدران الخزان المدروس وتعطيه نصف القساوة اذا كنت تنمذج نابضين... اما قساوة العنصر الرابط بين الكتلة الخاملة و الجدران.. انمذج عنصر مطلق الصلابة يصل بين الكتلة و عقد جدران الخزان .. لأن الهدف أن نقول ان هذه الكتلة الخاملة تتحرك كما يتحرك الخزان نفسه تقريباً.
أما العلاقة التي اوردتها في البوست K فهي تمثل صلابة الخزان الانعطافية من أجل خزان موثوق من الاسفل و مفتوح من الأعلى.. بينما نحن هنا نتكلم عن نموذج يشمل المبنى و الخزان كاملاً ومن ثم نمذجة كلاً من الكتلتين في وسط الخزان و ترتبطان بجدران الخزان...

أرجو ان تكون قد توضحت الفكرة.


مازلت بانتظار النقاش حول السؤال الأخير حول الهدف من عناصر ربط المدادات مع الرافتر في الهنغار الفولاذي..


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> مازلت بانتظار النقاش حول السؤال الأخير حول الهدف من عناصر ربط المدادات مع الرافتر في الهنغار الفولاذي..


جزاكم الله خيرا علي التوضيح

وظيفة ال stays:
1- تقليل طول الانبعاج buckling length لل purlin مما يقلل Lux= unsupported length فيقل قطاع المداد.
2- منع ال local bucking of compression flange of rafter, وايضا تقليل ال Luy بال rafter
3- زيادة ال lateral stability لل purlins خصوصا في ال clod rolled section ك Z & C 

http://www.steelconstruction.info/Portal_frames


----------



## م.شبل ديالى (28 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المبادرة ,فالاخطاء تكتشف من خلال التجارب والخبرة العلمية والعملية.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (28 أغسطس 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا علي التوضيح
> 
> وظيفة ال stays:
> 1- تقليل طول الانبعاج buckling length لل purlin مما يقلل Lux= unsupported length فيقل قطاع المداد.
> ...



شكرا استاذ محمد..... لكن الا تعتقد معي لو ان هذه الوصلة كانت من أجل المدادات لكان يجب أن نضعها عند كل المدادات و لا نكتفي بواحدة أو بعض المدادات لنضع هذه الوصلة ... إذن الهدف ليس المدادات...


----------



## jameel alkaisi (28 أغسطس 2014)

معلومات قيمة شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 أغسطس 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> شكرا استاذ محمد..... لكن الا تعتقد معي لو ان هذه الوصلة كانت من أجل المدادات لكان يجب أن نضعها عند كل المدادات و لا نكتفي بواحدة أو بعض المدادات لنضع هذه الوصلة ... إذن الهدف ليس المدادات...



الاصل فيها هو السبب الثاني
2- منع ال local bucking of compression flange of rafter, وايضا تقليل ال Luy بال rafter
اما السبب الاول والثالث ثانوي


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (30 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله بكم جميعاً....
قبل الإجابة على المناقشة السابقة .... اسمحوا لي أن أوضح نقطة مهمة:

يوجد ثلاث تحقيقات أساسية يجب أن تبقى في ذهن المهندس المصمم عند التحقق من العناصر:

1- التحقق على الاستثمار (Service): أي أن سلوك العنصر تحت تأثير الحمولات الاستثمارية العظمى المتوقعة مقبول ولا يعاني من أي مشاكل تؤثر على استخدام المنشأ مثل التحقق من السهم (الانتقالات Deflection ) أو سعة التشققات (Cracks Width) في العناصر البيتونية ... الخ.

2- التحقق على المتانة (التحقق على مستو المقطع) (Strength): أي لو تم أخذ مقطع ما في العنصر و درسنا الإجهادات فيه نتيجة تراكيب الحمولات الطارئة (الاستثمارية بعد تصعيدها بعوامل مناسبة) فيجب أن تكون اقل من الإجهادات الانهيار النظرية حسب الكود المعتبر (تدرج الكثير من المراجع التحقق من التعب Fatigue ضمن هذه الفئة حتى لو كان تحت تأثير حمولات غير مصعدة).
(توضيح ... لماذا أقول إجهادات الانهيارالنظرية.. لأن إجهادات الانهيار المعتمدة بالكودات لا توافق إجهادات الانهيار الحقيقية .. فمثلاً نحن نعتبر أن إجهاد اللدونة yield stress هو الإجهاد الأعظمي التصميمي في التركيب الأساسي بينما نحن نعلم أن إجهاد الانهيار الحقيقي يوافق إجهاد الانقطاع وهو أكبر من إجهاد اللدونة بحوالي (15 - 40%) عادة بسبب وجود التقسية التشوهية Strain Hardening ).

3- التحقق من الاستقرار (التحقق على مستو العنصر أو المنشأ) ( Check of Stability): ويمكن تقسيم هذا التحقيق إلى ثلاث تحقيقات..
أ- التحقق من التحنيب الموضعي (Local Buckling): و لتوضيحه نأخذ مثالاُ .... عند تطبيق حمولة مركزة كبيرة على مقطع فولاذي بشكل حرف I فيمكن أن يحصل تحنيب في جسد (Web) المقطع الفولاذي في المنطقة تحت نقطة تطبيق الحمولة... وهنا نقول حصل تحنيب موضعي لأن التحنيب تم في منطقة محددة ولبس على كامل العنصر ...... إن هذا التحنيب يحدث في أجزاء العناصر الفولاذية عندما تكون بسماكة صغيرة .
ب - التحقق من التحنيب على العنصر: ونقصد به حصول تحنيب كلي بالعنصر... مثل تحنيب عنصر معرض لقوة حورية ضاغطة... أو حصول تحنيب فتل جانبي في الجوائز المعرضة للعزوم ( Lateral Torsional Buckling of Beams.) 
ج- التحقق من الاستقرار العام للمنشأ: ونقصد به حصول انتقالات كبيرة بالمنشأ حيث تزداد الانتقالات بشكل متزايد دون إمكانية ايقافه حتى حصول انهيار كلي.

في معظم الحالات يكون التحقق من المقاومة للعناصر البيتونية هو المسيطر لأن المقاطع البيتونية تكون كبيرة نسبياً... بينما بحالة المنشآت الفولاذية يكون تحقيق الاستقرار هو الحاكم...لذلك يجب على المهندس عند تصميم أي منشاة فولاذية أن يفكر بداية .. بالتحنيب و من ثم تأتي كل التحقيقات الأخرى.

نأتي الآن لتوضيح موضوع تحنيب الفتل الجانبي... و بشكل مبسط.... عندما يكون لدينا جائز مقطع I مثلاً فإن أحد الجناحين سيكون مضغوط و الأخر مشدود... الجناح المضغوط يتصرف مثل عمود تحت الضغط فيحاول التحنيب خارج مستويه لكنه متصل بالجناح المشدود (و الذي لن يحنب وسيبقى في مكانه) مما يؤدي بحصول فتل في الجائز ككل للسماح بتحنيب الجناح المضغوط و بقاء المشدود في مكانه (انظرالشكل 1)... يحدث هذا النوع من التحنيب بكل الجوائز إلا في بعض الحالات الخاصة.... مثل جائز ذو مقطع له صلابة فتلية كبيرة (دائري أو مربع أو مستطيل غير متطاول بشكل كبير... الخ.) أو عندما يكون الجناح المضغوط ممنوع من الانتقال .. مثل حالة جائز بسيط الاستناد و فوقه تغطية كافية (بلاطة بيتونية مثلاً) والحمولات للأسفل (يعني مخطط العزم موجب والجناح المضغوط هو العلوي والذي تستند عليه البلاطة التي تمنعه من الحركة)... الخ.

بحالة الهنغارات الفولاذية العادية ..... ستجد أن العزم هو المسيطر بشكل أساسي وخاصة بالجائز (Rafter) رغم وجود قوى محورية مرافقة لكنها ليست كبيرة بقدر العزم.... لذلك فإن أول مانفكر به سيكون تحنيب الفتل الجانبي... وبالنظر للمخطط العزم وفق تركيب الحمولات الاساسية مثلاً (انظر الشكل المرفق) ... سنجد أنه فيه جزء موجب وآخر سالب..إذن فإن طول التحنيب هو كامل طول الجائز... وهذه مشكلة كبيرة لأنك ستحتاج لمقطع كبير جداً لتحقيق معادلة الاستقرار (التحنيب).... وللتخلص من هذه المشكلة ... نعتبر أن التغطية العلوية تسند الجناح العلوي فلو كان مخطط العزم كله موجب فلن تكون هناك مشكلة... لكن بحالتنا العزم فيه جزء سالب... لذلك لو وضعنا نقطة سند (تؤمن قيد للتحنيب الفتلي وهي التفصيلة التي أسأل عنها) عند أقرب مدادة لنقطة انعدام العزم...سينقسم الجائز إلى قسمين... الأول فيه عزم سالب (جناح مضغوط سفلي) ويجب دراسته على التحنيب الفتلي لكن طوله قليل نسبياً... والجزء الأخر الموافق للعزم الموجب وهذا لا داعي لدراسة التحنيب الفتل الجانبي عليه لأن كله خاضع لعزم موجب (أي الجناح العلوي هو المضغوط و الذي مقيد من خلال المدادات فوقه وهذا يعني أن طول تحنيبه في هذا الجزء هو نفسه التباعد بين المدادات وهذه مسافة صغيرة ولن يكون التحنيب هو الحاكم)..
إذا كانت المسافة بين نقطة انعدام العزم كبيرة يمكن تأمين نقطة سند أخرى بينهما لتقليل طول التحنيب...
بعد اعتماد أماكن نقاط السند وفق التركيب الأساسي يتم دراسة بقية تراكيب الحمولات الأخرى والتحقق من الحاجة لأية نقاط سند إضافية.

عند اللجوء لطريقة التصميم اللدن في الإطارات يجب إضافة عدد أكبرمن نقاط السند لضمان تتطور المفاصل اللدنة في الإطار دون حصول أي حالة لااستقرارية .. لكنني شخصياً لا أحبذ هذه الطريقة رغم أنها أوفر قليلاً من طرق التحليل والتصميم المرن في الإطارات الفولاذية.

كما شرحنا... رغم أن نقاط السند هذه عبارة عن زوايا انشائية تربط الجناح السفلي للجائز مع المدادت لكنها مهمة جداً في تحقيق الإطار .. و إن أي إطار بدون وضع نقاط السند به بالعدد و الأماكن المطلوبة .. سيكون عرضة لحصول انهيار به...لا سمح الله بذلك.

أرجو أن تكون قد توضحت الفكرة... و إلى اللقاء في مناقشة جديدة.

(ارجو أن تنظر إلى الصورة المرفقة حول تحنيب الفتل الجانبي بتمعن ...فهي توضح كيف حصل هذا التحنيب بالظفر تحت تأثير حمولة صغيرة جداً)

م.ســامر عقيل
و فوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (31 أغسطس 2014)

بعد التحية...

في أحد المشاريع على النت يستعرض فيها المهندس مشكوراً مبنى تم تدعيمه باستخدام عناصر تربيط فولاذية ( عنصري تربيط بشكل حرف V معكوس) ... و لاحظت انه قد وضع فراغ لاباس به بين نقطتي التقاء عنصري التربيط من أجل السماح بعملية الوصل ... وهذا دفعني لطرح هذا الموضوع هنا ... لنحاول معاً مناقشة الأسئلة التالية:

1- ماهو الفرق بين الإطار المربط مركزياً ( CBF: Concentric Braced Frame) و الإطار المربط لامركزياً (EBF: Eccentric Braced Frame) من حيث الشكل والتصميم؟؟

2- عند تصميم المنشآت على الرياح و بفرض انك قد وضعت تربيط بشكل حرف X مثلاً فيمكنك ان تهمل اثر عنصر التربيط المضغوط وتعتبره وكانه غير موجود وتصمم عنصر التربيط المشدود ليتحمل كامل القوة كما هو معلوم ( طبعاً انت تزود عنصري التربيط من أجل انعكاس الحمولات) .. وهذا يؤدي لعناصر تربيط أنحف (اقتصادية اكبر) ... هل يمكن أن نلجأ لهذه الفلسفة في التصميم عند استخدام جملة الاطار المربط مركزيا أو لا مركزيا بحالة الزلازل ولماذا؟

3- كيف يمكن أن نفهم أن الكود UBC97 مثلاً وضع قيمة R للإطارات المربطة لامركزياً أكبر من تلك الخاصة بالإطارات المربطة مركزياً؟؟

سنعطي فرصة بحوالي اسبوع لسماع رأي جميع الزملاء.. 

م. سامر عقيل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 سبتمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> *سؤال جديد و مناقشة جديدة..*
> 
> من باب التغيير ... لنناقش موضوع مختلف عن الزلازل...
> وجدت أن العديد من أخواني المهندسين يقومون بإنزال مخططات لتصميم هنغار فولاذي مشكورين ...
> ...



دائما حينما أقوم بتصميم أى منشأ معدنى لا أعرف تتبادر إلى الذهن عبارة الإتحاد قوة .. 

دائما ترابط العناصر يعطى قوة وإستقرار وثبات للعناصر من كونها تعمل منفردة لاشك فى ذلك 

عمل ال Knee Bracing بين المدادات وكمرات الفريم الرئيسية له العديد من الفوائد

أولا أن تحول المنشأ من منشأ يعمل فى مستوى (الفريمات - تعمل فقط فى مستوى رأسى ) إلى منشأ يعمل فى الفراغ

- ستجد أن المدادات ستعمل مع كمرات الفريم وتمنعها من الإنبعاج
- ستجد أن الإزاحة الأفقية للبناء فى إتجاه المدادت سوف تقل وذلك نتيجة لعمل نظام مقاوم للحركة الأفقية من خلال تلك العناصر knee bracing
- ستجد أن العزوم على المدادات سوف تقل لأنك قمت بتقليص طول البحر للمدادت عن طريق ال Knee Bracing

إن تحويل المنشأ من منشأ خطى يعمل فى مستوى رأسى إلى منشأ ثلاثى الأبعاد تساهم جميع عناصره فى حماية بعضها البعض هو عمل رائع ويحتاج لمصمم ذكى يعرف كى يقوم بتوظيف الخامات المتاحة له للحصول على أفضل النتائج والحصول على تصميمات أكثر أمانا وفى ذات الوقت بأقل التكاليف

وما ينطبق على كمرات الفريم ينطبق أيضا على أعمدة الفريم
وللإمانة قد أشار المهندس القدير محمد أبو مريم لبعض ما ذكرناه بتلك الإجابة 


مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## najdat52 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

على الأقل لنرجع ونعود إلى المراجع العالمية المعتمدة التي توضح و تشرح الكود.

اشكر فيك ايها السيد تحفيذ الفكر على التسائل ما هي r و شكرا على توضيح الزملاء واذكر
r هو فن اختيار و تحليل المنشا وقد لا تكون ثابتة
يتم التصميم باختيار القيم الدنيا من الجداول
يجب الا تكون اقل من قيمتها في الطابق الاعلى و خاصة عندما يكون الجزء العلوى طابق لين و السفلى طابق قاسي وعندها يصمم الطابق بشكل مستقل


----------



## najdat52 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

الموضوع يا باش مهندسين لا يوجد طريقة للتصحيح بل يوجد طريقة معتمدة انما اترك الموضوع ليفسر على انه قلة خبرة في التعرف على
المراجع العالمية المعتمدة التي توضح و تشرح الكود
ما افاض به السادة الزملاء مشكورين كان نتيجة تحفيز الفكرة اود ان اذكر 
ان فيمة r يجب ان تاخذ القيم الدنيا و ان تراعي العلاقة بين الطابف اللين الاعلى والطايق الصلب في الاسفل


----------



## najdat52 (3 سبتمبر 2014)

الانتقال الناتج عن الهزة هو انتقال متفاوت بين جدران القص و الاطار
في الارتفاعات الصغيرة الانتقالات تكون خطية حيث تكون الانتقلات للجملتين (جدران قص_اطار) متساويين
في الحساب نهمل تحميل الاطار ويكون التحميل على جدار القص فقط مع اعتبار ان الاطار قد انتقل نفس مسافة جدران القص لذلك يوجب اضافة عزوم على الاطار مقدرة ب25% من عزم جدار القص(هذا الحساب توصية عملية)لانه يمكن حساب العزوم بنسبة المقاطع العطالية
اما الفتل يتحمله جدار القص وحده


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (3 سبتمبر 2014)

najdat52 قال:


> الانتقال الناتج عن الهزة هو انتقال متفاوت بين جدران القص و الاطار
> في الارتفاعات الصغيرة الانتقالات تكون خطية حيث تكون الانتقلات للجملتين (جدران قص_اطار) متساويين
> في الحساب نهمل تحميل الاطار ويكون التحميل على جدار القص فقط مع اعتبار ان الاطار قد انتقل نفس مسافة جدران القص لذلك يوجب اضافة عزوم على الاطار مقدرة ب25% من عزم جدار القص(هذا الحساب توصية عملية)لانه يمكن حساب العزوم بنسبة المقاطع العطالية
> اما الفتل يتحمله جدار القص وحده



شكرا سيد نجدت على مشاركتك..
انا بالحقيقة لم اسمع بهذه الطريقة من قبل؟؟ ... ان تصمم جدارن القص على كامل الحمولة ثم تعطي 25% من القوة للإطار و أن الفتل يتحمله فقط جدران القص؟؟ .. اذا لديك مرجع معتمد لهذه الطريقة فأرجو منك رفعه حتى يطّلع عليه الجميع .... لكن اسمح لي أن لا اتفق معك بها.

أما موضوع الانتقالات المتساوية .. فذلك له علاقة بصلابة البلاطة الرابطة العاملة كديافرام صلب في مستويها و التي تجبر العناصر ان تنتقل بنفس القيمة (فيما لو طبقت القوة بمركز ثقل البلاطة) وليس لها علاقة بطبيعة العلاقة بين جدران القص و الاطار .. وبالحقيقة فإنه بالحالة العامة حتى بوجود هذه البلاطة لاتكون الانتقالات متساوية بسبب وجود الفتل الزلزلالي.

بكل الاحوال فإن الطريقة الصحيحة للتعامل مع الجمل المختلطة قد وضحته ضمن البوست الثاني لي ضمن هذه المشاركة... ارجو منك الاطلاع عليه و الاطلاع على المثال المرفق للتوضيح.

شكرا لك على مشاركتك


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (3 سبتمبر 2014)

مازلت بانتظار الاخوة الزملاء حول ماهو الفرق بين الاطارات المربطة مركزياً و لامركزياً.. و كيف نفسر اختلاف قيمة r بين الحالتين؟


----------



## parasismic (3 سبتمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> بعد التحية...
> 
> في أحد المشاريع على النت يستعرض فيها المهندس مشكوراً مبنى تم تدعيمه باستخدام عناصر تربيط فولاذية ( عنصري تربيط بشكل حرف V معكوس) ... و لاحظت انه قد وضع فراغ لاباس به بين نقطتي التقاء عنصري التربيط من أجل السماح بعملية الوصل ... وهذا دفعني لطرح هذا الموضوع هنا ... لنحاول معاً مناقشة الأسئلة التالية:
> 
> ...



مجال التصميم الفولاذي واسع و رائع و من الأمور المهمة التي يجب على المهندس أن يعيها قبل عملية التصميم هي المعرفة الدقيقة لمختلف أنواع الأنظمة الإنشائية المعدنية و سلوكها المتوقع و درجة كفاءتها جراء الحمولة الديناميكية.

ومن الخصائص الهامة لهذه الأنظمة هي خاصية تبديد الطاقة في المجال اللامرن و التي تختلف من نوع لآخر، و كما هو معلوم ترتبط قيمة معامل المطاوعة بقدرة الهيكل على تبديد الطاقة .

للتوضيح يبين الشكل التالي ثلاث أنواع من الأنظمة الانشائيةّ، 




[/IMG]
1-الاطار الفولاذي البسيط يتميز باحتمالية تشكل أربع مفاصل لدنة و يعتبر الهيكل الأكثر تبديدا للطاقة (معامل المطاوعة يساوي 6 حسب الكود الأوروبي مع العلم أن حالة _inverted pendulum_ لها معامل مطاوعة أقل أو يساوي 2.2)
2-الهيكل ذو عناصر تربيط قطرية على شكل حرف X (أو هيكل ذو عنصر قطري وحيد يعمل على الشد) يتميز بمعامل مطاوعة q يساوي 4 حسب الكود الأوروبي
3-الهيكل ذو عناصر تربيط قطرية على شكل حرف K و الذي لا يحقق الإستقرار إلا إذا سلم العنصر المضغوط من الإنبعاج ( التحنيب) يتسم بمحدودية تبديده للطاقة (q=1)




عموما تعتبر الأنظمة ذات عناصر تربيط بكونها صلبة و ذات مطولية و لكن بدرجة أقل من الاطار البسيط كما أنها تتميز بتشوه قليل نسبيا مما يقلل حدة الأضرارعلى العناصر غير الإنشائية


----------



## najdat52 (4 سبتمبر 2014)

كل الشكر للمهندس سامر
طالما نحن في الامان فالقناعة كنز لا يفنى
تستطيع الاطارات لوحدها ان تتحمل 25% من القوة الزلزالية.... ولم يقل أن تأخذ 25 %....

اذا قلنا تاخذ 25 يعنى ما تبقى للجدران 75%
اما ان الاطارات تتحمل 25% يعني ان الجدران اسوفت حقها من القص 100% وا ن الاطارات بشكل اضافي تستطيع تحمل 25%


----------



## parasismic (4 سبتمبر 2014)

parasismic قال:


> مجال التصميم الفولاذي واسع و رائع و من الأمور المهمة التي يجب على المهندس أن يعيها قبل عملية التصميم هي المعرفة الدقيقة لمختلف أنواع الأنظمة الإنشائية المعدنية و سلوكها المتوقع و درجة كفاءتها جراء الحمولة الديناميكية.
> 
> ومن الخصائص الهامة لهذه الأنظمة هي خاصية تبديد الطاقة في المجال اللامرن و التي تختلف من نوع لآخر، و كما هو معلوم ترتبط قيمة معامل المطاوعة بقدرة الهيكل على تبديد الطاقة .
> 
> ...




و فيما يخص الفرق بين الاطارات المربطة مركزياً و لامركزياً:

تنقسم الأنظمة ذات عناصر التربيط إلى قسمين:



الإطار المربط مركزياً ( CBF: Concentric Braced Frame) : حيث تلتقي محاور عناصر التربيط في نقطة واحدة على مستوى الجسر أو العمود كما يمكن أن يشمل طرف أو طرفا عناصر التربيط منطقة العقد (نقطة اتصال جسر-عمود) " لمزيد من التوضيح طالع بعناية أنواع الإطار المربط مركزياً"  

تتم مقاومة الأحمال الأفقية أساسا عبر عناصر التربيط التي تعمل على الشد و الضغط. 

ولهذا النظام أنواع مختلفة متفاوتة القدرة من حيث تبديد الطاقة و يعتبر أفضل الأنظمة منها من يضمن الاستقرار للهيكل تحت تأثير الأحمال الخارجية حتى و لو تم الاستغناء على عناصر التربيط المضغوطة . يرجع ذلك لكون هذا النوع ينفرد بخاصية تبديده للطاقة بصفة معتبرة و ثابتة و ذلك بواسطة تلدن عناصر التربيط المعرضة للشد.

في حالة ما إذا تحتم إشراك عناصر التربيط المضغوطة لتحقيق استقرار الهيكل فإن معامل المطاوعة سينخفض.

إذا كانت آلية الانهيار المتوقعة تؤدي الى تلدن أو تحنيب أعمدة الاطار فإن تبديد الطاقة بنسق ثابت لن يكون ممكنا و معامل المطاوعة سيحدد بقيمة لا تتعدى 1.5 وفقا للكود الأوروبي.

*أنواع الإطار المربط مركزياً
*


الهياكل ذات عناصر التربيط القطرية: يمكن أن تقتصر المقاومة في هذا النوع على عناصر التربيط المشدودة فقط ويهمل دورعناصر التربيط المضغوطة في الحساب. قد يصل معامل مطاوعة هذا النوع الى q=4 وفقا للكود الأوروبي. هناك عدة أشكال لهذا النوع، منها ما هو على شكل حرف X أو Saint-andre الى غير ذلك من الأشكال (لاحظ الشكل التالي). 




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

الصورة التالية تبين تلدن و انقطاع عناصر التربيط القطرية



[/IMG]




الهياكل ذات عناصر التربيط على شكل V: حيث تعتمد مقاومة الأحمال الجانبية على عناصر التربيط المشدودة و المضغوطة معا. هذا النوع ذو قساوة كبيرة لكن له قدرة قليلة على تبديد الطاقة (_q _≤2.5) مقارنة بالنوع الأول لحصول التحنيب للعناصر المضغوطة، لكن بالامكان زيادة مطاوعته إذا تم تصميم الجسور (الكمرات) على الأحمال الثقالية بدون الاعتماد على المسند (التقاء عناصر التربيط ذات الشكل V مقلوب مع الجسر يشكل مسندا للجسر).  




[/IMG]

الصورة الآتية توضح بعض تفاصيل مفاصل عناصر التربيط ذات شكل حرف V



[/IMG]



[/IMG]

لا حظ تلدن أحد العناصر القطرية في الصورة الموالية













[/IMG]





 الهياكل ذات عناصر التربيط على شكل K: كما يوضح الشكل الآتي مكان التقاء عناصر التربيط يكون على مستوى العمود (عمود قصير معرض للقص بصفة كبيرة). لا يمكن اعتبار هذا النظام مطاوعا (معامل المطاوعة لا يتجاوز قيمة 1.5) لاحتمال تشكل مفصل لدن منتصف العمود و بالتالي حصول الانهيار محتمل جدا. 




[/IMG]


----------



## parasismic (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*الإطار المربط لامركزياً (EBF: Eccentric Braced Frame)*

تطرقنا فيما سبق الى أحد أقسام الأنظمة ذات عناصر التربيط الذي يدعى الإطار المربط مركزياً ( CBF: Concentric Braced Frame) مع ذكر أنواعه و خصائصه، سنتطرق بإذن الله إلى القسم الثاني فيما يلي:


2-الإطار المربط لامركزياً (EBF: Eccentric Braced Frame)  : حيث التقاء محاور عناصر التربيط لا يشمل محاور الجسر و العمود (لاحظ الشكل أدناه) و سينتج عن هذا انحراف أو لامركزية (eccentricity) بين الوصلات. الجزء الأسود السميك الداكن المبين في الشكل التالي يمثل هذا الانحراف. يعتبر هذا الجزء "الصغير" ذو أهمية بالغة إذ من خلاله يتم تبديد قدر كبير من الطاقة عبر تشكل المفاصل اللدنة فيه جراء قوى العزم أو قوى القص الديناميكية المتتالية. 



[/IMG]

بهذه الخاصية يعتبرالإطار المربط لامركزياً ذو صلابة و بالأخص ذو مطاوعة عالية مثل الاطار الفولاذي البسيط (q=6 حسب الكود الأوروبي الموحد)





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


الشكل التالي يبين مقارنة السلوك الديناميكي لهيكل إطار بسيط في أعلى الصورة، لإطار ذو عناصر تربيط مركزية على شكل X في وسط الصورة و لإطار ذو عناصر تربيط لامركزية على شكل V مقلوب أسفل الصورة. 



[/IMG]
و استنادا الى ما ذكر، يمكن أن نفهم أن الكود UBC97 أو EUROCODE وضع قيمةq أو R للإطارات المربطة لامركزياً أكبر من تلك الخاصة بالإطارات المربطة مركزياً.

أرجو التصويب في هذا وشكرا جزيلا لأستاذنا الفاضل سامر على نوعية الطرح و الشرح.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (13 سبتمبر 2014)

بداية عذراً على التأخر بالرد ..لكن بسبب ضغط العمل و الوقت الكبير في تحضير محاضرات الجسور .... قلما أجد الوقت الكافي هنا ..
و ثانياً ... بارك الله فيك بشمهندس *parasismic* >>>> لقد وفرت علي الكثير من الشرح...

إن الفرق من حيث الشكل بين حالة الاطار CBF, EBF كما هو موضح بمشاركة المهندس *parasismic* ... تلتقي محاور عناصر الجائز و العمود مع محاور عناصر التربيط بنقطة واحدة في حالة CBF أما في حالة EBF فتوجد مسافة فاصلة بين نقطتي التقاء عنصري التربيط مع محور الجائز أو بين نقطة التقاء محور التربيط مع الجائز و محور العمود...ندعو الجزء من الجائز في هذه المسافة بعنصر الربط Link

إما مايهمنا هنا هو الفرق من حيث السلوك الزلزالي... و باختصار نقول.. الفرق الأساسي هو موقع المفصل اللدن ...
ففي حين يتشكل المفصل اللدن في عناصر التربيط braces في حالة CBF تحت تاثير القوة المحورية في عنصر التربيط ..... فإنه من المتوقع ان يتشكل المفصل اللدن في عنصر الربط link في حالة EBF نتيجة العزم أو القص تبعاُ لطول عنصر الربط هذا...

من المعروف أن الطاقة الناتجة عن القوة محورية هو أقل من حالة العزم أو القص ولذلك فمن المتوقع ان الطاقة المبددة في المفصل اللدن بحالة CBF و خاصة بوجود ما يعرف باسم التحنيب اللدن (حصول تدهور كبير في مساحة الحلقة الهستيرية في عنصر فولاذي و معرض للضغط و خاضع للتحنيب) هو اقل من نظيره بحالة EBF .... وهذا ما يفسر سبب اختلاف قيمة معامل تعديل الاستجابة R بين الحالتين...

سامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*
عناصر التربيط المقيدة تحنيبياً و العاملة كمخمدات هستيرية لتبديد الطاقة الزلزالية.... 

استكمالاً للبوست السابق... وجدنا أن المشكلة في الاطارات المربطة مركزياً هو أن تشكيل مفاصل لدنة ضمن عناصر التربيط الخاضعة لقوة محورية ليس بالجودة المتوقعة ... لذلك كانت فكرة الاطارات المربطة لامركزيا لحل هذه المشكلة من خلال نقل المفصل اللدن من عناصر التربيط إلى عنصر الربط link ...

السؤال المطروح هل يمكن تحسين سلوك عناصر التربيط حتى تصبح ذات فعالية عالية؟؟؟
بالحقيقة يمكن ذلك باستخدام مفهوم عناصر التربيط المقيدة تحنيبياً (BRB) ..ومن باب العلم فان سلوك الاطارات المربطة بحال استخدام هذا النوع من عناصر التربيط... هو أفضل من حالة الاطارات المربطة لا مركزيا

لنوضح معاً المشكلة و الحل فيمايلي....

توضيح المشكلة:
يبين الشكل (1) سلوك عنصر فولاذي بالحالة العامة تحت تأثير حمل محوري دوري , كما هو مبين تكون العلاقة بين القوة الضاغطة والانتقال الموافق علاقة خطية ضمن المجال المرن حتى الوصول للنقطة (A) الموافقة لحصول تحنيب و يفقد العنصر صلابته (AB) وعند تشكل المفصل اللدن يسلك المقطع سلوك لا خطي مع الحفاظ على تشوه متبقي عند النقطة (C) وبتطبيق قوة شاده يبدي المقطع سلوك مرن حتى الوصول لحد السيلان عند النقطة (E) وتدخل عتبة السيلان(EF) وبإزالة التحميل ومن ثم تطبيق قوة الضغط يبدي العنصر سلوك خطي حتى الوصول لحالة التحنيب (G) والموافقة لقوة أقل مما هي عليها بالدورة الأولى (A) .
وبالتالي فإن حصول التحنيب يؤدي لتخفيض كبير بمساحة الحلقة الهستيرية في كل دورة تحميل , وإن سلوك العنصر لمثل هذا التحميل يتعلق بشكل أساسي بنسبة النحافة للعنصر وبشكل أقل بشكل المقطع. 


توضيح الحل:
إن فكرة الحل تنطلق من السؤال.... كيف نمنع عنصر التربيط من التحنيب؟؟

نشأت فكرة التربيط الممنوع من التحنيب من الحاجة لتحسين فعالية العنصر المضغوط وبحيث لا تؤثر على قدرة التحمل على الشد العالية مما ينتج سلوك دوري متماثل و يعطي حلقة هستيرية كاملة مبدداً بذلك الطاقة الزلزالية المدخلة بفعالية عالية.
يتألف هذا النوع من التربيط من نواة معدنية (Core) ضمن مقطع مفرغ معدني (Casing) وبينهما مادة مالئة (بيتون- مونة إسمنتية.....), إن بيتون الملء غير ملتحم (متماسك) بالنواة الداخلية من خلال مادة مانعة للالتحام على النواة المعدنية الداخلية (Debonding Material) كما هو واضح بالشكل (2) .
إن النواة الداخلية هي المسئولة عن مقاومة القوة المحورية بدون تدخل المقطع المعدني المفرغ الخارجي (الغلاف) .
إن القساوة الإنعطافية للغلاف تمنع التحنيب الكلي للنواة, وإن المادة المالئة الغير متماسكة تشكل نقاط سند على طول النواة الداخلية مما يمنع التحنيب الموضعي للنواة.

م.سامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


*


----------



## kiloNewton (14 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس الكبير سامر كل الشكر لك وللمهندسين الكبار على هذا الطرح الرائع 
أتمني منك ان نناقش الموضوعات التي يندر وجود مراجع لها والمتعلقة بالزلازل او بروسيجر معين بالاكواد كموضوع الخزانات الذي طرحته 
حيث أنه النقاش في هذه المواضيع الغير تقليدية يثري خبرات المهندسين العرب وتجعلهم ممييزين
اقترح مثلا مناقشة موضوع الفتل في المباني العالية حيث انه موضوع مهم جدا و غير واضح في الاكواد وكثير من المهندسين يهملوه تماما 
واسال الله التوفيق للجميع وبوركتم


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (14 سبتمبر 2014)

kiloNewton قال:


> المهندس الكبير سامر كل الشكر لك وللمهندسين الكبار على هذا الطرح الرائع
> أتمني منك ان نناقش الموضوعات التي يندر وجود مراجع لها والمتعلقة بالزلازل او بروسيجر معين بالاكواد كموضوع الخزانات الذي طرحته
> حيث أنه النقاش في هذه المواضيع الغير تقليدية يثري خبرات المهندسين العرب وتجعلهم ممييزين
> اقترح مثلا مناقشة موضوع الفتل في المباني العالية حيث انه موضوع مهم جدا و غير واضح في الاكواد وكثير من المهندسين يهملوه تماما
> واسال الله التوفيق للجميع وبوركتم



إنشالله ... سنحاول التطرق إلى أكبر عدد ممكن من المواضيع..بما فيها المواضيع المتقدمة مثل العزل الزلزالي و كيفية تصميمه عملياً.. أو انواع المخمدات و طرق حسابها... و الآن أنا اعمل على مشروع ضخم جداً لجسر معلق .. و ربما يكون لنا وقفة مع مواضيع الايروديناميك...

لكن بداية..إن المشاكل التي تطرح بمواضيع التحليل الإنشائي مثل الفتل الزلزالي و مشاكله... تتطلب فهماً عميقاً لاساسيات ديناميك المنشآت... فلا يمكن أن نتحدث عن الامور المتقدمة ولا نستطيع فهم بالعمق ماذا تعني أنماط الاهتزاز مثلاً أو لماذا شكل طيف الاستجابة هذا الشكل أو...الخ. لذلك لابد من إجراء التحليل الزلزالي على قاعدة علمية متينة بالديناميك... انا بدأت في هذا الاسبوع مجموعة من المحاضرات لمهندسي الجسور بالعراق حول كيفية إجراء التحليل و التصميم الزلزالي للجسور و من الطبيعي أن تكون البداية بعض المحاضرات باساسيات الديناميك.. هذه المحاضرات ساقوم بإنزالها في البوست الخاص بمحاضرات الجسور المثبت... ومن يجد ان لديه ثغرات غير واضحة بالمفاهيم الديناميكية .. فأنا أنصحه بقراءة هذه المحاضرات فستكون عون كبير له إنشالله.

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> انا بدأت في هذا الاسبوع مجموعة من المحاضرات لمهندسي الجسور بالعراق حول كيفية إجراء التحليل و التصميم الزلزالي للجسور و من الطبيعي أن تكون البداية بعض المحاضرات باساسيات الديناميك.. هذه المحاضرات ساقوم بإنزالها في البوست الخاص بمحاضرات الجسور المثبت... ومن يجد ان لديه ثغرات غير واضحة بالمفاهيم الديناميكية .. فأنا أنصحه بقراءة هذه المحاضرات فستكون عون كبير له إنشالله.
> 
> والله من وراء القصد



كم تمتعنا بمحاضراتك [MENTION=513400]م.سامرعقيل[/MENTION] , ونحن في انتظارها


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (14 سبتمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> كم تمتعنا بمحاضراتك @م.سامرعقيل , ونحن في انتظارها



شكراً استاذ محمد ... و كم يسعدني أن تكون في هذه المحاضرات الفائدة المرجوة ...
وانشالله المحاضرة الأولى ساقوم برفعها خلال هذا الاسبوع إن شاء الله


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (18 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع جديد للمناقشة...

طالما اننا قد بدأنا بالبوست السابق عن الجمل الفولاذية المقاومة للزلازل... فهناك موضوع رأيته بأكثر من دورة ايتابس... ولنحاول هنا محاولة تصحيحه...
عند الوصول إلى أمر بخصوص اسناد طبيعة اتصال الجائز الفولاذي مع العمود في الاطار المقاوم للزلازل الموضح بالشكل المرفق... هناك عدة نظريات و آراء شخصية تطرح في هذا الموضوع.. ولا اريد ان أدخل فيما يقال عن هذا الأمر لكننا سنحاول هنا أن نبحث عن أجوبة للأسئلة التالية بهدف توضيح الموضوع لمن يقومون بتدريس البرنامج. 
1- ماهي طريقة الوصل هذه؟...
2- لماذا تستخدمها في الاطارات الفولاذية و لا نستخدم شي مشابه بحالة الاطارات البيتونية ؟
3- هل يوجد طريقة ثانية للهروب منها اذا كانت ضرورية؟
4- كيف تم تحديد أبعاد تخفيض مقطع الجائز عملياً؟

وانا بانتظار آراء الاخوة المهندسين...


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (22 سبتمبر 2014)

بعد التحية,

نتيجة ضغط العمل و عدم إيجاد الوقت الكافي اللازم لمتابعة المواضيع هنا .. فأنني اعتذر عن استكمال هذه الرحلة من الاسئلة و الاجوبة .... 

و رغم وجود العديد من المواضيع و التي يجب التطرف لها و سعادتي الكبيرة بالمشاركة والنقاشات القيمة مع الاخوة المهندسين بهذه المشاركة ... لكنني سأكتفي فقط بالمشاركة الخاصة بمحاضرات الجسور...

على أمل إيجاد وقت كاف لي فيما بعد لاستكمال هذه الرحلة الممتعة.....لكم مني كل التمنيات بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## anass81 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> بعد التحية,
> 
> نتيجة ضغط العمل و عدم إيجاد الوقت الكافي اللازم لمتابعة المواضيع هنا .. فأنني اعتذر عن استكمال هذه الرحلة من الاسئلة و الاجوبة ....
> 
> ...



مشكور اخي سامر
وبارك الله فيك و بعلمك
سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع الى حين قدرتك على استكماله


----------



## eng-assh (29 أكتوبر 2014)

شكر جزيل للاستاذ سامر
اود ان استغل هذه المشاركه في النقاش حول موضوع لطالما وجدت فيه ما يكفي من الجدل الا وهو ايجاد الدور Period في علاقة القص القاعدي حسب الUBC حيث ذكر فيه طريقتين A و B والسؤال هنا يا ترى اي القيمتين ساعتمدها في التحليل


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (30 أكتوبر 2014)

eng-assh قال:


> شكر جزيل للاستاذ سامر
> اود ان استغل هذه المشاركه في النقاش حول موضوع لطالما وجدت فيه ما يكفي من الجدل الا وهو ايجاد الدور period في علاقة القص القاعدي حسب الubc حيث ذكر فيه طريقتين a و b والسؤال هنا يا ترى اي القيمتين ساعتمدها في التحليل



الموضوع بسيط ولا داعي للاختلاف حوله.... انت لديك طرق تقريبية مبسطة (ستاتيكية) لحساب الدور و هناط طرق ديناميكية اكثر دقة...

انت تستطيع الاعتماد على القيمة المبسطة كتقريب مقبول و دون اللجوء للدور الديناميكي في جميع المنشآت التي يمكن تطبيق الطريقة الستاتيكية فيها. 

بطريقة اكثر دقة ومن أجل جميع المنشآت ... يمكنك حساب الدور بالطرق الديناميكية و هنا نصادف حالتين للمنشآت...
- تمت نمذجة المنشأ بشكل دقيق ..عندها يتم استخدام الدور الديناميكي بشكل مباشر.
-المنشأ غير منمذج بشكل كامل..لابد من اجراء معايرة للدور الديناميكي لأخذ بعين الاعتبار ..عدم الدقة في النموذج المدروس.
في حالة المباني.. وباعتبار ان النموذج لا يأخذ الكثير من الامور مثل أثر جدران البلوك أو أثر الاكساءات... الخ. فقد وضع الكود ubc شرط أعلى لقيمة الدور الديناميكي .... وهو أن يتم مقارنة الدور الديناميكي مع 1.3 مرة من الدور التقريبي في المنطقة الزلزالية الرابعة او 1.4 مرة في بقية المناطق واعتماد القيمة الأصغر (التي تعطي قوة قص أكبر في الحالة العامة).
من المهم ذكره ان موضوع المقارنة السابق لا يتم عند التحقق من قيمة الانتقالات الأفقية.

أرجو ان تكون إجابتي واضحة..

م.سامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## eng-assh (30 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا استاذ سامر وهذا الكلام مذكور في الملحق الثاني للكود السوري او ubc ولكن لا احد يتقيد بذلك
طيب تعقيبا على الموضوع الاساسي الا وهو المعامل r ذكرت في اول بوست ان معامل تخفيض عطالة الجدار يختلف من طابق لاخر 
لكن في ال ubc اعطيت قيم ثابتة الا وهي 0.5 او 0.8 وحتى 0.2 وهي لكافة جدران المبنى
اي عند نمذجة المبنى تؤخذ نسبة تخفيض محددة وبناء عليها ننطلق بالتصميم


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (31 أكتوبر 2014)

eng-assh قال:


> شكرا استاذ سامر وهذا الكلام مذكور في الملحق الثاني للكود السوري او ubc ولكن لا احد يتقيد بذلك
> طيب تعقيبا على الموضوع الاساسي الا وهو المعامل r ذكرت في اول بوست ان معامل تخفيض عطالة الجدار يختلف من طابق لاخر
> لكن في ال ubc اعطيت قيم ثابتة الا وهي 0.5 او 0.8 وحتى 0.2 وهي لكافة جدران المبنى
> اي عند نمذجة المبنى تؤخذ نسبة تخفيض محددة وبناء عليها ننطلق بالتصميم



افي الحقيقة الكود ubc لم يعطي هذه القيم في حالة الزلازل ..بل ذكر بشكل واضح أن طرق تحديد عزم الغطالة الفعال في حالة الزلازل يجب حسابه تبعاً لمقدار التشققات المتوقعة في كل عنصر تبعاً للمراجع العالمية...
أما القيم التي تتحدث عنها..فهي قيم مأخوذة من فقرة حساب التاثيرات من الدرجة الثانية على العناصر النحيفة.. و هنا الكود أخذ قيم محافظة... أما في حالة الزلازل فالموضوع مختلف... فتعير العطالة لا يعني إنك لجانب الأمان من وجهة نظر قيمة قوة القص القاعدي(تأثير ذلك على الدور) والأكثر اهمية نصيب العناصر من القوة الزلزالية و خاصة في حالة الجمل المختلطة (إطارات و جدران) ... 
ثم ان الموضوع لا يحتاج إلى اختلاف..فعندما نرتكب خطأ ما..فلنرجع إلى أساسيات المنطق الهندسي... أنت تخفض العطالة لتأخذ بعين الاعتبار خروج البيتون المشدود عن العمل و عمل تسليح الشد بدلاً منه حيث انت تنمذج المقطع كامل في النموذج لديك.... فهل تعتقد أن جميع جدران القص مهما كانت القوة المحورية المطبقة عليها سيتشقق بنفس المقدار؟؟..... ذلك غير منطقي.... اليس كذلك؟


----------



## eng-assh (31 أكتوبر 2014)

اكيد الجدران كلها لا تتعرض لنفس الحمولة ولكن اليس من الامان ان نلغي الجزء المتشقق من الجدران ولو بنفس النسبة 
و عندما انمذج هذه الجدران معقول اعطي جدران كل طابق نسب مختلفة عن الطوابق الاخرى ؟؟


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (1 نوفمبر 2014)

eng-assh قال:


> اكيد الجدران كلها لا تتعرض لنفس الحمولة ولكن اليس من الامان ان نلغي الجزء المتشقق من الجدران ولو بنفس النسبة
> و عندما انمذج هذه الجدران معقول اعطي جدران كل طابق نسب مختلفة عن الطوابق الاخرى ؟؟


 عندما تخفض العطالة بشكل خاطئ فان الدور سيكون خاطئ من جهة... ومن جهة أخرى..نصيب العناصر من هذه القوة تبعاً للصلابة سيتغير..
اذا اردت أكثر ايضاح ...ضع منشأة فيه جدار قص وأطارات... حلل المنشأ زلزالياً في حالتين ..الأول بدون تخفيض عطالة الجدران .. والأخر مع تخفيض.. وانظر إلى نسب تحقيق عناصر الأطار... وقارن.


----------



## eng-assh (21 نوفمبر 2014)

لدي سؤال او مشكلة واجهتني بمشروع التخرج 
لو كان المبنى يحوي فاصل تمدد كيف ادخل نموذج للمبنى على الايتابس ؟
واريد ان استشيرك في كيفية التحقق من كفاية جدران القص في المبنى قبل دراسته


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (23 نوفمبر 2014)

eng-assh قال:


> لدي سؤال او مشكلة واجهتني بمشروع التخرج
> لو كان المبنى يحوي فاصل تمدد كيف ادخل نموذج للمبنى على الايتابس ؟
> واريد ان استشيرك في كيفية التحقق من كفاية جدران القص في المبنى قبل دراسته



شكرا لك على هذا السؤال.. وبالحقيقة هذا السؤال مطروح كثيراً...

لنحاول ان نلخص معاً أهم النقاط...

1- اذا كنت بمرحلة التصميم فيجب عليك ان تضع عرض الفاصل لضمان عدم حدوث ظاهرة الطرق بين الكتلتين... وعرض الفاصل مختلف بين الكودات لكن أشهرها طريقة الكود UBC97 والذي ينص أن يكون عرض الفاصل أكبر من القيمة الموضحة بالشكل التالي (بدلالة الانتقال اللدن المعرف بالكود) :



إذا كنت بمرحلة التصميم وظهر لديك عرض الفاصل كبير فيجب عليك زيادة صلابة الجملة المقاومة للزلازل أو أخذ أثر الطرق بعين الاعتبار.

2- إذا كنت بمرحلة تقييم منشأ ما وكان عرض الفاصل غير كاف و لم تستطيع إضافة عناصر لتقليل الانتقال فيجب اخذ ظاهرة الطرق بعين الاعتبار كمايلي:

أ- الطريقة المبسطة: وتستخدم بحالة المنشآت العادية و الكتلتين لهما مواصفات ديناميكية متقاربة و البلاطات بنفس المستوى... عندها يمكن دراسة كل كتلة لوحدها بعد أن يتم تصعيد القوة الزلزالية المطبقة بقيمة ما ( 10% إلى 25%) حسب المرجع المعتمد لأخذ أثر الطرق بعينن الاعتبار

ب- الطريقة الدقيقة: و يتم نمذجة الكتلتين معاًعلى برنامج الايتابس.. ومن ثم يتم نمذجة عنصر gap + spring+Damper على التسلسل بين العقد المتقابلة.. ويعطى بعد الـ gap مساوي لعرض الفاصل... ( يوجد عنصر موجود بالايتابس أو الساب بمكن لك أن تستفاد منه كما بالشكل المرفق)



أريد ان اقول لك نصيحة نهاية .. انه من خلال مطالعتي الكبيرة لهذا الموضوع فإن نتائج الابحاث كانت مختلفة بشكل كبير.. ولذلك فإن لم تكن مضطر فعلاً لدراسة ظاهرة الطرق فيفضل الابتعاد عتها و التخلص منها بزيادة عرض الفاصل أو زيادة عناصر تقلل من قيمة الانتقال الأفقي الناتج ..لان النتائج -مهما كانت الطريقة المعتمدة بالنمذجة- ستكون غير موثوقة تماماً.


----------



## medoo2014 (24 نوفمبر 2014)

هذا ما نعاني منه معلومات لا اساس لها من الصحة انا معك 
وممكن طلب يا مهندس سامر اتمنى ان تتطرق ببوست لشرح علاقة نوعية التربة بالتأثير الزلزالي على المنشاء وكذلك اتمنى ان تدلني على مرجع عربي يمكنني من فهم التصميم بالكود الزالزالي ibc كونك من المتخصصين وكون مشروع تخرجي يتعلق بهذا الكود اتمنى ان لا تتجاهل رسالتي لاني بحاجة الى شخص فاهم التصميم الزلزالي مثلك اخي العزيز ... 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## parasismic (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*ماهو الطول الصحيح للمفصل اللدن؟*



م.سامرعقيل قال:


> السلام عليكم,
> 
> 5- أنت تعلم أن ميكانيزم الانهيار و التلدن الناتج في الإطارات مختلف تماماً عن جدران القص من حيث مواصفات المفصل اللدن وموقعه... و بالتالي بعد تشكل أي مفصل لدن بالإطار فإن صلابة الإطار ستتغير وبالتالي فإن نسبة المساهمة ستتغير!!.. إذن نسبة المساهمة تتغير من طابق لأخر و تتغير بعد تشكل اي مفصل لدن ..دون ذكر اثر حصول دوران بالأساسات بحالة الجدران نتيجة التربة أو حصول انزلاق بالتسليح أثناء تطور المفصل اللدن...الخ.
> 6- بحال عدم الانتباه الى كل ماسبق، على الأقل لنرجع ونعود إلى المراجع العالمية المعتمدة التي توضح و تشرح الكود... مثل SEAOC, Seismic Design Manual وهو متوافر على النت وانظر الأمثلة بما يخص الجمل المختلطة وكيفية التعامل معها.
> ...



أوردت في البوست الأول أستاذنا الفاضل في مشاركة فريدة وغاية في الأهمية نقدا لبعض ما هو دارج في أوساط الطلبة والمهندسين، وكما هو معلوم فان التحليل الخطي "سواء الستاتيكي أو الديناميكي الخطي" لا يرصد السلوك الصحيح وبالخصوص البنايات العالية مقارنة بالتحليل اللاخطي، و من الأمور المهمة كما ذكرت مواصفات المفصل اللدن وموقعه، والذي أرجو من حضرتك توضيحه و بالأخص طول (ارتفاع) المفصل اللدن لدى جدران القص، فالكود الأمريكي ASCE41-06 يوصي بأخذ نصف طول الجدار لنمذجة المفصل اللدن الخاص بالانحناء (Flexural plastic hinge)، الكود الكندي يوصي بأخذ ارتفاع الطابق لنمذجته وبعض الأبحاث توصي بقيمة أخرى بالنسبة للجدران غير المطاوعة. وكما تعلم فان طول المفصل المعتبر يؤثر في قيمة الدوران، 

-فما هو رأيك أستاذنا في هذا و ما هو مقدار طول المفصل اللدن الصحيح باستخدام طريقة الألياف في النمذجة؟
-ماهي توصياتك بخصوص الطريقة المثلى للنمذجة؟ 

أعتقد أن الموضوع كبير و مهم جدا و يحتاج نوعا من التدقيق.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (2 ديسمبر 2014)

parasismic قال:


> أوردت في البوست الأول أستاذنا الفاضل في مشاركة فريدة وغاية في الأهمية نقدا لبعض ما هو دارج في أوساط الطلبة والمهندسين، وكما هو معلوم فان التحليل الخطي "سواء الستاتيكي أو الديناميكي الخطي" لا يرصد السلوك الصحيح وبالخصوص البنايات العالية مقارنة بالتحليل اللاخطي، و من الأمور المهمة كما ذكرت مواصفات المفصل اللدن وموقعه، والذي أرجو من حضرتك توضيحه و بالأخص طول (ارتفاع) المفصل اللدن لدى جدران القص، فالكود الأمريكي ASCE41-06 يوصي بأخذ نصف طول الجدار لنمذجة المفصل اللدن الخاص بالانحناء (Flexural plastic hinge)، الكود الكندي يوصي بأخذ ارتفاع الطابق لنمذجته وبعض الأبحاث توصي بقيمة أخرى بالنسبة للجدران غير المطاوعة. وكما تعلم فان طول المفصل المعتبر يؤثر في قيمة الدوران،
> 
> -فما هو رأيك أستاذنا في هذا و ما هو مقدار طول المفصل اللدن الصحيح باستخدام طريقة الألياف في النمذجة؟
> -ماهي توصياتك بخصوص الطريقة المثلى للنمذجة؟
> ...



شكرا لك...
بداية هذا السؤال يدل انك على إطلاع جيد عن الموضوع.. حتى انه قد لفت انتباهك الاختلاف الكبير بين قوانين طول المفصل اللدن في المراجع والكودات... حتى أن المشكلة ليست بناتج العلاقة فقط بل أن المتغيرات الداخلة في علاقة طول المفصل اللدن مختلفة فيعضها يدخل مواصفات التطويق العرضي و بعضها يدخل مواصفات الفولاذ و بعضها يدخل أبعاد المقطع و قطر القضبان المستخدمة....وفي النهاية تجد أن القيم النهائية مختلفة حتى بأكثر من 100% ..
وإذا نظرت لكثير من رسائل الماستر والدكتوراه المنشورة على النت ستجد أن معظمهم لا يفرقون بين الانحناء والدوران.... والله المستعان.... وانت تعلم إن إي تغير في طول المفصل اللدن يؤدي لتغيرات كبيرة بالنتائج....إذن مالحل؟.... سأقول لك وجهة نظري و اعطيك الحل الأفضل إنشالله.

1- إذا كنت تستخدم حالة النمذجة الفراغية باستخدام برامج تسمح بنمذجة سلوك المواد بشكل دقيق...فهذا يحل المشكلة كما في حالة برنامج الانسيز أو اللوسيز او في حالة نمذجة الجدار كعنصر شرائحي بلاخطية بالساب ( وإن كانت نتائجه لم تعجبني حقيقة)... لأنك بهذه الحالة لاداعي لادخال قيم طول المفصل اللدن.

2- إذا كنت بحاجة لادخال طول المفصل اللدن كما بحالة نمذجة إطار بالساب مثلاً ... فأنا حقيقة لا أنصحك بأي من العلاقات الخاصة بالمفاصل اللدنة وإن كانت مأخوذة من الكودات..بل أنصحك أن تتبع طريقة معينة بالنمذجة من خلال نمذجة مجموعة من المفاصل اللدنة المتلاحقة على المنطقة من طول العنصر... فمثلاً لو أخذنا جائز و تريد أن تسند مفصلين لدنين بطرفيه.... فأنا سوف افرض مجموعة من المفاصل اللدنة المتجاورة في كل طرف.... فإذا فرضنا طول كل مفصل لدن = 0.1 من طول العنصر فيمكنك أن تسند مفاصل لدنة مثلاً عند النقاط (0.05, 0.15,0.25 ) + (0.95, 0.85 , 0.75)..... والان انت اعطيت للبرنامج إمكانية حصول تلدن بهذه المنطقة.. فإذا لم تصل القوى في المفصل الثالث الداخلي إلى اللدونة فهو لن يعطيك اي معطيات وهذا يعني أن المفاصل اللدنة كانت كافية أما إذا حدث انهيار بهذا المفصل الداخلي فهذا يعني أن طول المنطقة المتوقعة لانتشار اللدونة غير كافية وأقوم بإضافة مفاصل لدنة أخرى حتى الوصول لمفصل لدن داخلي غير منهار... اتبع هذه الطريقة وستجد ان النتائج قريبة مما تريد.

نهاية .. انا سعيد جداً أنك بدأت تبحث في هذه المواضيع.. وأي استفسار عن المواضيع المتقدمة بالديناميك أو الزلازل... ضعها هنا و أنا مستعد للإجابة عنها بقدر ما يسمح لي الوقت.

تمنياتي لك بكل التوفيق.


----------



## parasismic (2 ديسمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> شكرا لك...
> بداية هذا السؤال يدل انك على إطلاع جيد عن الموضوع.. حتى انه قد لفت انتباهك الاختلاف الكبير بين قوانين طول المفصل اللدن في المراجع والكودات... حتى أن المشكلة ليست بناتج العلاقة فقط بل أن المتغيرات الداخلة في علاقة طول المفصل اللدن مختلفة فيعضها يدخل مواصفات التطويق العرضي و بعضها يدخل مواصفات الفولاذ و بعضها يدخل أبعاد المقطع و قطر القضبان المستخدمة....وفي النهاية تجد أن القيم النهائية مختلفة حتى بأكثر من 100% ..
> وإذا نظرت لكثير من رسائل الماستر والدكتوراه المنشورة على النت ستجد أن معظمهم لا يفرقون بين الانحناء والدوران.... والله المستعان.... وانت تعلم إن إي تغير في طول المفصل اللدن يؤدي لتغيرات كبيرة بالنتائج....إذن مالحل؟.... سأقول لك وجهة نظري و اعطيك الحل الأفضل إنشالله.
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك، حقا اننا جد محظوظين بتواجدك في هذا المنتدى الهندسي.

بداية أعجبتني الفكرة التي طرحتها في ما يخص النمذجة اللاخطية من خلال تعريف و توصيف مجموعة من المفاصل اللدنة المتلاحقة و أعتقد أنها حل عبقري للاشكالية المطروحة في حال استخدام طريقة _concentrated plasticity_ concept الموجودة في برنامج الايتابس و الساب...

لكن في حال ما أردت استعمال طريقة الألياف fiber model لنمذجة جدران القص على كامل ارتفاع البرج بواسطة PERFORM 3D، يكون تعيين طول المفصل بتوصيف Strain gage أو Rotation gage الذي من شأنه قياس التشوه أو الدوران الناتج من التحليل اللاخطي في "جزء" الجدار المتوقع حدوث التلدن فيه (جدار الطابق الأسفل غالبا وليس دائما و هو بحد ذاته اشكال). الاشكال هنا في طول strain gage ليوافق طول المفصل اللدن المراد معرفة استجابته، فما العمل حينها يا ترى؟

أنا دخيل و متطفل في موضوع النمذجة والتحليل اللاخطي وأرجو التوجيه و التصحيح منك واني لسعيد جدا لكونك متخصص في هذا المجال.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (4 ديسمبر 2014)

مقاربة في الديناميك أحب أن أشارككم بها.....

عند التعامل مع موضوع أنماط الاهتزاز >>> حيث تعطي الانتقال النهائي المطلوب كما هو معروف كمجموع جداءات بين الأنماط و درجات الحرية المعممة وفق العلاقة : * ..... + u= ϕ[SUB]1[/SUB]q[SUB]1 [/SUB]+ ϕ[SUB]2[/SUB]q[SUB]2[/SUB] + ϕ[SUB]3[/SUB]q[SUB]3[/SUB] * ​وعند التعامل مع حالة الزلازل..
1- نأتي لنقول ليس المهم قيمة أنماط الاهتزاز بل هو شكل الاهتزاز فأنت عندما تجد نمط الاهتزاز يدوياً دوماً تبدأ بقيمة مفترضة (اختيارية) و توجد بقية مركبات النمط وفقاً لهذا الفرض...فهل هذا معقول؟
2- من بعد أن نوجد قيمة الأنماط وقيمة التسارع (أو الانتقال) الموافق لكل نمط من طيف الاستجابة لا يتم جمع آثار كل نمط بشكل جبري بل يتم أخذ طرق إحصائية أشهرها طريقة الجذر التربيعي... فلماذا؟؟ .

لا توجد مشكلة في طريقة الحساب اليدوي من الناحية الرياضية ..لكن كثير من المهندسين لا يستطيعون تخيل فعلاً ماذا يحدث أو كيف يبررون البدء بقيمة افتراضية للنمط المطلوب .. ولذلك سأورد هنا مقاربة أعتقد انها ستكون مفيدة في تفسير الأجوبة: 

لو فرضنا لدينا شعاع (F) بجملة إحداثيات ديكارتية (X,Y,Z) فيمكن التعبير عن ذلك الشعاع بدلاله مساقطه وفق العلاقة
F= F[SUB]x[/SUB] +F [SUB]y[/SUB] +F[SUB]z[/SUB] وإذا فرضنا وجود أشعة مسقط منطبقة على هذه المحاور الديكارتية فيمكن كتابة كل مسقط لهذا الشعاع بشكل جداء لشعاع المسقط مع طويلة هذا المسقط كماهو معروف كما يلي:

F =[Fx] i +[Fy] j +[Fz] K
​ حيث i, j , k مركبات شعاع الاسقاط على المحاور الديكارتية (أشعة تنطبق على المحاور التي نريد أن نسقط الشعاع الفراغي عليها و عادة تكون طويلتها واحدية): 
i= (1,0,0),j= (0,1,0), k=(0,0,1)
​ عليك أن تتخيل أن أنماط الاهتزاز(Φ) تماثل أشعة المسقط السابقة على المحاور المدروسة بينما تمثل قيمة الانتقال المعمم (q) طويلة الشعاع. ومن خلال هذه المقاربة نستطيع فهم النقطتيتن:

النقطة الأولى: لو تم فرضنا طويلة مسقط الشعاع على المحور X مثلاُ 10 سم وفرضنا شعاع المسقط واحدي أي طويلة شعاع الواحدة i هو واحد وفق المركبات (1,0,0) فهذا يعني أن طويلة الشعاع [Fx] ستكون مساوية (10) لكن لو تم فرض أن شعاع المسقط مثلاً i = (2,0,0) فهذا لن يسبب مشكلة لأن الشعاع الجديد المفروض بقي منطبق على المحور X وإن كان طوله 2 وكل ما يجب علينا فعله أن نغير قيمة طويلة شعاع المسقط [Fx] _لتصبح مساوية (5)__ بحيث يصبح جداء طويلة الشعاع بشعاع المسقط يكافئ فعلاً شعاع المسقط المفروض(والذي هو 10 بحالتنا) .__ هذا ما يحدث تماماً عندما نفرض قيمة معينة أولية لأحد مركبات نمط الاهتزاز فإننا نوجد العلاقة بين المركبات وكأننا نوجد شعاع المسقط على المحور المطلوب دون أن نهتم بطويلته ومن ثم يتم إيجاد قيمة درجة الحرية المعممة (التي تمثل طويلة مسقط هذا الشعاع) بحيث تتوافق مع قيمة نمط الاهتزاز المفروضة._ وبالنتيجة فإن حاصل جداء درحة الحرية المعممة بالنمط ستكون ثابتة مهما كان افتراض القيمة الأولية للنمط.

_النقطة الثانية:__ تخيل أن هذا الشعاع مبدؤه مركز الإحداثيات و راس الشعاع نقطة بالفراغ و تخيل أن رأس هذا الشعاع يتغير مع الزمن و هذا يعني أن مساقطه على المحاور الدكارتية ستتغير بكل لحظة زمنية بشكل متوافق مع تحرك رأس هذا الشعاع. إن ما نملكه هو طيف الاستجابة والذي من خلاله نستطيع إيجاد طويلة شعاع لكن بشرط أن يكون بالحالة الخطية فقط (لأن الطيف بالتعريف يمثل استجابة جملة ذات درجة حرية واحدة __SDOF__ والتي فيها مجهول واحد) وليس الفراغية(تحتوي أكثر من مجهول) وبالتالي نحن لا نستطيع إيجاد قيمة طويلة الشعاع الأصلي لكننا نستطيع إيجاد القيمة العظمى لكلاُ من مساقطه. فإذا علمنا طويلة مساقطه فيمكن توقع ما هو الطول الأعظمي للشعاع الأصلي. لكنه من ليس المنطقي أن نقول- و نحن نتخيل حركة الشعاع بالفراغ و تغير مساقطه - أن تكون قيمة هذه المساقط بقيمتها العظمى في نفس اللحظة الزمنية لذلك تم اقتراح تلك العلاقات المستمدة من النظريات الاحتمالية لتوقع ما هي طويلة الشعاع الأصلي الأعظمي بدلالة طويلة مساقطه العظمى._


 هذه مقاربتي للموضوع وأتمنى إذا كان أحد يملك مقاربات مختلفة لتوضيح هذه التساؤلات أو مايماثلها فلنتشارك جميعاً بها...

م.ســامر عقيــل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## kiloNewton (12 ديسمبر 2014)

كل الشكر و التقدير للمهندس سامر على الطرح واسال الله ان يبارك لك في علمك....
سبق وان طرحت سؤال بخصوص تحليل المباني لقوى الفتل
عندما وصلت لتصميم الجدران للفتل لم اجد مرجع او بحث عملي يساعدني في التصميم فهل تفضلت بنصحي في هذا الخصوص وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (13 ديسمبر 2014)

kiloNewton قال:


> كل الشكر و التقدير للمهندس سامر على الطرح واسال الله ان يبارك لك في علمك....
> سبق وان طرحت سؤال بخصوص تحليل المباني لقوى الفتل
> عندما وصلت لتصميم الجدران للفتل لم اجد مرجع او بحث عملي يساعدني في التصميم فهل تفضلت بنصحي في هذا الخصوص وجزاك الله خير



شكرا على كلامك اللطيف....
موضوع الفتل..له عدة نقاط... من موضوع أثر الفتل على المنشأ ككل عند حساب القوة الزلزالية الستاتيكية المكافئة... إلى موضوع أن يكون النمط المسيطر على المبنى هو فتلي..إلى موضوع أن يكون جدار القص نفسه يخضع إلى فتل...الخ.

اعتقد انك تسأل عن النقطة الثالثة.... كيف نصمم جدران القص إذا كان فتل المبنى يؤدي لعزوم فتل بالجدار وليس قوة قص فقط .... وهذه الحالة تصادف كثيرا في حالة وجود نواة للمبنى كبيرة (بيت المصعد).... 
تجد على الرابط التالي ملف صغير لكنه يوضح لك كيفية الحساب بشكل يدوي مع وجود مثال تطبيقي على أثر وجود عزوم الفتل (إجهادات قص و إجهادات ناظمية غير منتظمة)... ارجو ان يكون مفيد.
http://www.4shared.com/office/7NhDh5Idba/core_structures.html

على كل حال فإن موضوع أثر الفتل قد تستطيع أخذه بالبرامج الحاسوبية ..لكن يبقى عليك بداية أن تفهم حقيقة شكل توزع الإجهادات لأن ذلك يؤثر على طريقة التصميم و تفاصيل التسليح المطلوبة.


----------



## kiloNewton (16 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكر لك ردك الكريم واشكر لك المثال الجميل الذي شاركته معي 
فقد تتناول تصميم الكور او القطاع على شكل سي
ولكن المشاكل التي واجهتها هيا مع القطاع المستطيل straight rectangular wall
فهل لديكم فكرة عن تصميم هذه الجدران وهل يوجد في الاكواد حد اعظمي للفتل خصوصا ان الجدار معرض لقوة قص و عزم ستضاف اليهم اجهادات الفتل 
كما انني لم استطع فهم توزيع اجهادات الفتل في الايتاب و لتبسيط المسالة و الموضوع 
ارفق هنا موديل مبسط لمبنى منتظم وسلطت فيه قوة ستاتيكية باتجاه y
في هذا المبنى مركز الجساءة هو مركز الكتلة اي انه حسب فهمي ان ذلك لن ينتج اي عزم فتل لانه لا يوجد ذراع بين نقطه المحصلة و نقطة المقاومة
ومع ذلك نتائج التحليل تظهر وجود فتل على الجدران و بقيم لا اعلم كيف تم حسابها 
فما رايكم بهذه النقطة

ودمت بود


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 ديسمبر 2014)

أشكر المهندس القدير سامر عقيل على الجهد الكبير المبذول ..
و أود أن أطرح سؤالا حول تخفيض معاملات الجساءة للحوائط و هو باختصار متى نعتبر الحوائط Cracked or Uncracked ?
مع خالص التحية و التقدير .. [MENTION=21451]م.سامر[/MENTION] عقيل


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (17 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أشكر المهندس القدير سامر عقيل على الجهد الكبير المبذول ..
> و أود أن أطرح سؤالا حول تخفيض معاملات الجساءة للحوائط و هو باختصار متى نعتبر الحوائط Cracked or Uncracked ?
> مع خالص التحية و التقدير .. @م.سامر عقيل



بداية شكرا جزيلاً لك استاذ سيف...
بالحقيقة عندما بدأت بالبوست الأول حول الخطأ في موضوع المعامل R والذي وجدت أن هذا الخطأ متبع بكل المشاركات وخاصة في مواضيع دورات الايتابس... وجدت أن الموضوع لم يلقى من بعضهم الاستحسان رغم أن القصد من الموضوع ليس النقد بل توضيح المعرفة ومشاركتها... ومن ثم انتبهت أن المشاركات الحديثة لبعض الزملاء قد اقتنعوا بما طرحت وبدؤوا باعتمادها..... هذا جيد ولكن بعد ذلك لم أعود لمناقشة المواضيع الشائكة - مثل سؤال حضرتك حول موضوع تخفيض العطالة - بل اكتفيت بتوضيح المواضيع المتفق عليها نسبياً ... ولكن ولأنني أكن لك الاحترام والتقدير الكبير سأوضح رأي بالموضوع المطروح و رغم معرفتي مسبقاُ بأنه لن يعجب الكثيرين حيث انني لا اتفق مع المبدأ المعتمد ....

سأبدأ بداية بنقض الفقرة المعتمدة في تحديد قيم تخفيض العطالة... ومن ثم ننتقل لتحديد كيفية تحديد تخفيض عزم العطالة بشكل أكثر صحة.
1- الطريقة المتعارف عليها مأخوذة من الكود UBC97 من الفقرة (1910.10 - 1910.11) - أو ما يقابلها في بقية الكودات - والتي تخص موضوع تصميم العناصر النحيفة المعرضة للضغط (*Slenderness Effects in Compression Members.*) ولذلك فإن الكود اعتمد قيم محافظة لتخفيض عزوم العطالة لأنها الأخطر (نحافة أكبر)... بينما عندما تكلم عن الحمولات الزلزالية في الفقرة (*1630.1.2 Modeling requirements.*) قال يجب على المهندس ان يأخذ بعين الاعتبار أثر تشققات البيتون .. ولو كان بالإمكان استخدام القيم الواردة بالفقرة (1910.11) لصرح عنها الكود مباشرة هنا و أشار لها. 

2- بعيداً عن الاشتراطات الكودية... فإن القيم الواردة في الفقرة المشار إليها سابقاً غير منطقية من جهة اعتمادها في التحليل الزلزالي لأنها قيم ثابتة و لا تتعلق بأثر القوة المحورية أو التطويق العرضي ...الخ.

3- إن أكثر ما يهمنا عند التعامل مع الجدران هو الجزء السفلي ليس فقط لأنه يخضع لأكبر عزم (منطقة تشكل المفصل اللدن) بل لأن سلوكه الظفري يجعل من قيمة تخفيض العطالة في الجزء السفلي من الجدار له أثر كبير في قيمة الدور و على حصة الإطارات من القوة الزلزالية.... وعندما قال الكود أن معامل تخفيض عطالة الجدران هي (0.7 Ig) إذا كان الجدار غير متشقق و (0.35 Ig) إذا كان متشقق (الإجهادات في الليف الأخطر تتجاوز إجهاد الشد المسموح في البيتون) .... و نحن عندما نقول جدار القص كعنصر من الجملة المقاومة للزلازل فهذا يعني بعبارة أخرى إن هذا العنصر قادر على تشكيل مفصل لدن يبدد الطاقة الزلزالية....فنحن عند التعامل مع الزلازل (بالحالة العامة) في حالة متقدمة جداً عن موضوع التشققات.. فنحن نتحدث عن مفاصل لدنة (بعد وصول التسليح إلى اللدونة).

4- الأن كيف يمكن إيجاد القيمة الدقيقة لنسبة التخفيض المطلوبة ... إن أفضل طريقة هي اللجوء لـ Section Designer في برنامج الايتابس او الساب.. حيث تؤمن طريقة Fiber Modeling نتائج دقيقة.... ولمزيد من التوضيح عن كيفية الاستفادة منها .. انظر الملف المرفق والذي هو إحدى محاضراتي لطلاب مشاريع التخرج بالجامعة الأوربية حول التحليل اللاخطي للجسور.... و ستجد كيف قمت بإيجاد معامل تخفيض العطالة فيه. 
http://www.4shared.com/office/IfGe0dZg/____sap.html

5- ستقول لي هل من المعقول أن لكل عنصر ساقوم بحساب تخفيض العطالة بهذه الطريقة..لأن ذلك سيتطلب وقت كبير.... أقول بالتأكيد ليس من العملي أن تقوم بذلك...لكن نحن كمهندسين يجب أن نكون عمليين قدر المستطاع على أن لا نرتكب أخطاء كبيرة... ولذلك أنا شخصياً أقوم بعد نمذجة المنشأ بتقسيم العناصر فيه إلى ثلاثة أنواع تبعا لاهمية تحديد قيمة دقيقة لتخفيض عطالتها على القوة الزلزالية و توزيعها ... ونتيجة لنوع العنصر أقوم باختيار طريقة التخفيض كمايلي:

>> العناصر الأقل أهمية: استخدم قيم تخفيض العطالات بشكل مباشر وفق الفقرة 1910.11 و التي يعتمدها كل المهندسين.

>> العناصر مهمة: اقوم بإيجاد تخفيض العطالة وفق القوانين المباشرة التي تعطي علاقة قيمة عزم العطالة الفعال تبعأُ لنسبة القوة المحورية كما جاءت في الكود ACI أو في كتب العالم النيوزلندي الشهير "برسلي" حيث تجد علاقات و جداول جاهزة..
مثلأُ... انظر علاقة الكود ACI في وسط الفقرة التالية : ACI 318 -11 / 10.10.4.1

>> العناصر المهمة جداً : وهنا ألجا لطريقة الحساب الدقيق الموضحة بالملف المشار إليه.

ويعود للمهندس المصمم تحديد تصنيف العناصر حسب المشروع لديه..فإذا كان مبنى صغير ولا توجد جملة مختلطة (إطارات و جدران قص) فقد لا يكون هناك داع أبدأ لتصنيف أي عنصر "كعنصر مهم جداً" 

م. ســامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 ديسمبر 2014)

" كلمة الحكمة ضالة المؤمن حيث وجدها فهو أحق بها " 
أشكرك جزيل الشكر و أبادلك كل الاحترام و التقدير و يسعدني ذلك ..
حقيقة لا أجد في نفسي أي غضاضة سواء من النقد أو التصويب بل و لا أجد مبررا لا نفسيا و لا عقليا لأي حرج انساني ..
بل أزيد أنني أرى ذلك من (الكبر) كما قال (الكبر بطر الحق و غمط الناس) ..
لذلك لا ازال أطالب سيادتك بالتدخل و مناقشة اي خطأ - خاصة لو كان شائعا - في المفاهيم و التطبيقات المنتشرة على المنتدى ..
حقيقة فأنا شخصيا الزم بأنني أمارس العمل التطبيقي و ليس البحث العلمي لذلك لا أعطي نفسي حقا في تجاوز الأكواد أوالتعديل و الاضافة عليها ..
و بدون تردد فعادة ما أبحث عن المعلومة السريعة المبسطة (ما أمكن ذلك) الا اذا اقتضت الضرورة مثل هذه الحالة و الرد (الدسم) فأشحذ همتي و أشمر ..
لذك فسأقرأ الموضوع و أطبق الطريقة الواردة فيه و أعود للمناقشة ..
تحياتي و شكري و تقديري ..


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (17 ديسمبر 2014)

kiloNewton قال:


> اشكر لك ردك الكريم واشكر لك المثال الجميل الذي شاركته معي
> فقد تتناول تصميم الكور او القطاع على شكل سي
> ولكن المشاكل التي واجهتها هيا مع القطاع المستطيل straight rectangular wall
> فهل لديكم فكرة عن تصميم هذه الجدران وهل يوجد في الاكواد حد اعظمي للفتل خصوصا ان الجدار معرض لقوة قص و عزم ستضاف اليهم اجهادات الفتل
> ...



>> لايوجد حد اعلى لقيمة عزوم الفتل في جدران القص بالكودات (على الاقل بالكودات التي نعمل بها)
>> المثال المعطى بمشاركتي السابقة يوضح حالة النواة لأنها الحالة العملية التي توافق حدوث فتل زلزالي بالجدار نفسه لكن إذا كان جدار القص بشكل مستطيل فهذا موضوع سهل يشابه حالة عزم فتل على جائز عميق مقطعه مستطيل و هو موجود بالكودات بشكل واضح.
>> انا نظرت فقط للصورة المرفقة للمبنى وهي غير واضحة كثيراً لي ...لكن اعتقد انه لايوجد عزوم فتل بالجدار نفسه . ربما عزوم فتل زلزالي مرافق للقوة الزلزالية ( ناتج عن اللامركزية بين مركز الثقل و الصلابة مع اللامركزية الطارئة) والذي سيتحول إلى قوى قص نهاية في الجدران كما تعلم.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (17 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> " كلمة الحكمة ضالة المؤمن حيث وجدها فهو أحق بها "
> أشكرك جزيل الشكر و أبادلك كل الاحترام و التقدير و يسعدني ذلك ..
> حقيقة لا أجد في نفسي أي غضاضة سواء من النقد أو التصويب بل و لا أجد مبررا لا نفسيا و لا عقليا لأي حرج انساني ..
> بل أزيد أنني أرى ذلك من (الكبر) كما قال (الكبر بطر الحق و غمط الناس) ..
> ...



@*سيف الدين مرزوق*
بالحقيقة قد لمست من جميع مشاركاتك .. محبتك الكبيرة للهندسة و معارفها...وإنما احببت من كلامي أن أوضح أن مخالفتي للبعض في مناقشة بعض النقاط ليست بهدف شخصي ... بل من باب مشاركة الجميع بالمعرفة .. فنهاية كلنا نتعلم و نصف العلم قول لا أعلم.... فما ينقصني موجود عند غيري وما ينقص غيري قد يكون عندي.

أدامك الله بصحة جيدة ... لنا جميعاُ

كل المحبة و التقدير لك.


----------



## parasismic (17 ديسمبر 2014)

أستاذنا الفاضل سامر
الهندسة رائعة بالفعل وما يزيدها روعة ما نلمسه جليا من خلال مداخلاتك الزاخرة بالأفكار بالاضافة الى الأسلوب المتبع في عرضها و مدى التأصيل العلمي لها، واني لأترصد اجاباتك و مشاركاتك عن كثب، والأروع من ذلك كله هو همك الكبير لنشر العلم و المعرفة و تصحيح المفاهيم ودحض الأباطيل.
فبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (17 ديسمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> بداية شكرا جزيلاً لك استاذ سيف...
> بالحقيقة عندما بدأت بالبوست الأول حول الخطأ في موضوع المعامل R والذي وجدت أن هذا الخطأ متبع بكل المشاركات وخاصة في مواضيع دورات الايتابس... وجدت أن الموضوع لم يلقى من بعضهم الاستحسان رغم أن القصد من الموضوع ليس النقد بل توضيح المعرفة ومشاركتها... ومن ثم انتبهت أن المشاركات الحديثة لبعض الزملاء قد اقتنعوا بما طرحت وبدؤوا باعتمادها


 [MENTION=513400]م.سامرعقيل[/MENTION]
أولا: جزاك الله خيرا , فكم إستفدنا مما من الله عليك من علم لم تبخل بمشاركة بعضه معنا... فجزاك الله خيرا
ثانياً: تصحيح المفاهيم والأفكار الخاطئة تكون مثل الصدمة, تأخذ وقت عند المتلقي ويختلف الوقت من شخص لأخر. - فما علي الرسول الأ البلاغ- فجزاك الله خيراً علي التنبية علي هذا الموضوع.
ثالثاً:سؤال:
كيفية تحديد نوع النظام المقاوم للزلازل للمنشأ المختلط بين جدران القص والأعمدة, لان تحديد نوع معين أو أختيار نوع معين يؤدي الي اختيار قيمة معامل R مختلفة فتؤدي لأختلاف القوي الزلزالية التصميمية؟
وهذا هو سبب اللغط في اختلاف قيمة R بين المهندسين فلا يعرف الكثير تحديد نوع النظام هل هو Bearing أم framing أو Dual أو نظام مختلط كما يطلق علية الكود السوري , وتحت كل نظام عدة قيم ل R طبقاً لنوع الأنظمة المشتركة معاً وهذا واضح في ASCE 07
, فللنظام السابق في السؤال اغلب القيم الماخوذة من قبل المصممين كما رأيت في معظم المشاريع تتراوح بين 4.5 و 5 و5.5 مع أختلاف في نسبة تحمل الأعمدة بين المهندسين.

وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفعنا واياكم بما علمنا


----------



## kiloNewton (17 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لك مهندس سامر على معلوماتك القيمة وجزاك الله كل خير


> انا نظرت فقط للصورة المرفقة للمبنى وهي غير واضحة كثيراً لي ...لكن اعتقد انه لايوجد عزوم فتل بالجدار نفسه . ربما عزوم فتل زلزالي مرافق للقوة الزلزالية ( ناتج عن اللامركزية بين مركز الثقل و الصلابة مع اللامركزية الطارئة) والذي سيتحول إلى قوى قص نهاية في الجدران كما تعلم.


في الحقيقة هذه هي الاشكالية : انه لايوجد لامركزية في النمذجة و مركز الثقل يطابق مركز الصلادة تماما ومع ذلك تظهر نتائج الايتاب وجود فتل في نفس الجدار
اتمنى اذا اسعفك الوقت ان تنظر الى المودل فهو مبسط ويوجد به حالة تحميل واحدة فقط
اشكرك ودمت بود


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 ديسمبر 2014)

يبدو أن اظهار قيم الجساءة لا يتوفر في برنامج ETABS عند استخدام SD ..
و لقد قرأت في بعض المناقشات المتكررة على منتديات عربية و أجنبية أننا يمكن أن نبدأ التحليل باستخدام معامل تخفيض 0.70 ثم نقارن نتائج (S11, S22, S12 | principal stresses Smax) بقيمة Modulus of rupture فاذا كانت أكبر فيتم اعتبار القطاع Cracked ..
فما هو رأيكم في هذا الطرح ؟
تحياتي


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (18 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> يبدو أن اظهار قيم الجساءة لا يتوفر في برنامج ETABS عند استخدام SD ..
> و لقد قرأت في بعض المناقشات المتكررة على منتديات عربية و أجنبية أننا يمكن أن نبدأ التحليل باستخدام معامل تخفيض 0.70 ثم نقارن نتائج (S11, S22, S12 | principal stresses Smax) بقيمة Modulus of rupture فاذا كانت أكبر فيتم اعتبار القطاع Cracked ..
> فما هو رأيكم في هذا الطرح ؟
> تحياتي



صباح الخير استاذ سيف ... يبدو انك نشيط اليوم... إنشالله يكون اليوم كما تتمنى.

كما أوضحت سابقاً فإنني من حيث المبدا اعتبر أن القيم الواردة في هذه الفقرة غير دقيقة....لكن من أجل التحليل الخطي فأنا أرى الطريقة الأكثر دقة هي الاستعانة بـ SD حتى لو كان بالساب ..(لانني اعتقد أن الاصدار الحديث من الايتابس يمكن لك أن توجده كما في الساب لكنني لم لأعمل على الايتابس 13 حتى الأن.)..موضوع حساب عزم العطالة الفعال باستخدام SD موضوع سهل جداً حتى لو استخدمت الساب مرافق للايتابس...

و كما أوضحت سابقاً... أنا ممكن استخدم القيم المعروفة من أجل العناصر الغير مهمة ..أما من أجل العناصر المهمة فعلى الأقل إذا لم ترد استخدام SD أن تستخدم العلاقات التي تأخذ موضوع أثر القوة المحورية في الجدار كما هو بعلاقة الكود ACI او حتى بالاصدار الحديث من ملحق الزلازل السوري ستجد علاقة في الفقرة الخاصة بتخفيض العطالة في الجدران تبعاُ لنسبة القوة المحورية.... واستخدام العلاقة موضوع بسيط ... لكنه على الأقل تستطيع أخذ قيم مختلفة للجدران في نفس الطابق أو الجدار نفسه في عدة طوابق (يمكن لم أن تقوم بتقريب إذا أردت لتقليل الوقت فإذا كان المنشأ عالي فيمكن ان توجد قيمة وسطية للقوة المحورية بكل عدة طوابق متقاربة و تعطيها نفس معامل التخفيض للزيادة في السهولة مثلاً)..... إن موضوع تخفيض العطالة له أثر كبير و خاصة بالجمل الحاوية إطارات مع جدار قص... قارن اي مثال لديك... وضع قيمة معامل النتخفيض مرة (0.7) ومرة أخرى (0.35) و انظر تصميم الأعمدة لديك وانظر الفرق الكبير.... 

الأن لنأتي موضوع ان نعتبر أن الجدار متشقق (معامل التخفيض 0.35) تبعاُ لمقارنة أن الإجهادات تجاوزت قيمة إجهاد الشد المسموح وإذا لم تتجاوز سنأخذه (0.7) وهذه الطريقة هي المعتمدة عند تحقيق الجدار النحيف على الضغط فهل يمكن استخدامها في حالة الزلازل؟؟.. لو أخذنا حالة حرجة فهذا يعني أنه من اجل قيمة إجهادات مسموحة (ولنفترضها 3MPa) وكانت الإجهادات المطبقة 2.9 سنأخذ معامل التخفيض للجدران (0.7) و بزيادة القوة قليلأُ لتصبح الإجهادات 3.1 سنأخذ معامل التخفيض (0.35) .... وانظر هذا التغير كيف سينعكس على تصميم العناصر الباقية.. فهذا غير منطقي ان يحدث قفزات في تصميم كل العناصر لديك من أجل زيادة بسيطة بالقوة...اليس كذلك؟. ..
(بينما هذه القفزة عملياً في حالة الحمولات الميتة والحية مبررة نسبياً ..فإذا كان الجدار متشقق تحت تاثير هذه الحمولات فهذا يعني أنه يخضع لعزوم كبيرة بالوضع الطبيعي له وهذا خطر على موضوع التحنيب .. وبكل الأحوال وجود هذه القفزة عند تحقيق الجدار على التحنيب يخص تصميم مقطع الجدار نفسه وليس كما بحالة الزلازل حيث تخفيض عطالة الجدار بشكل خاطئ يؤدي لاستجابة زلزالية خاظئة و توزيع للقوة الزلزالية على العناصر غير حقيقي.) 

بالنتيجة وبرأي الشخصي: في حالة جدران القص إما أن تقوم بإيجاد معامل التخفيض باستخدام SD أو على الأقل استعين بالعلاقات الجاهزة أما موضوع القيم الثابتة فهو غير مقبول.

تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 ديسمبر 2014)

الآن تفهمت وجهة نظرك يا بشمهندس و تكونت لدي آلية مناسبة و عملية للتطبيق و هي استخدام معادلة الكود لحساب نسبة تخفيض الجساءة و ان كنت سأبحث استخدام sd في الاصدار الحديث لبرنامج etabs و لك جزيل الشكر و التقدير ..


----------



## usama_usama2003 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

استاذنا م سامر
كيف حالك
نود القاء الضوء علي تلك المشكله التي نجدها كثيرا وهي هل الكور يعمل كوحدة واحده مع المبني ؟ كما بالصورة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 ديسمبر 2014)

بالاضافه لملف [MENTION=513400]م.سامرعقيل[/MENTION] الرائع بخصوص حساب ال Icr علي Section design ب Sap2000 يوجد شرح علي 
Csi 
wiki
Moment curvature, cracked moment of inertia and Caltrans idealized model
https://wiki.csiamerica.com/m/view-...oment+of+inertia+and+Caltrans+idealized+model


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 ديسمبر 2014)

للفائدة
رابط صفحة test problem علي CSI wiki
https://wiki.csiamerica.com/display/tp/Home

وبها أمثلة علي مواضيع خاصة علي برامج ال CSI


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 ديسمبر 2014)

بالنسبة ل SECTION DESIGNER ب ال etabs أخر أصدار v13.2.1 لا يقوم بحساب Icr 
وعلية يجب أستخدام ال sap2000 كما في شرح [MENTION=513400]م.سامرعقيل[/MENTION] في مشاركة رقم 135


م.سامرعقيل قال:


> 4- الأن كيف يمكن إيجاد القيمة الدقيقة لنسبة التخفيض المطلوبة ... إن أفضل طريقة هي اللجوء لـ Section Designer في برنامج الايتابس او الساب.. حيث تؤمن طريقة Fiber Modeling نتائج دقيقة.... ولمزيد من التوضيح عن كيفية الاستفادة منها .. انظر الملف المرفق والذي هو إحدى محاضراتي لطلاب مشاريع التخرج بالجامعة الأوربية حول التحليل اللاخطي للجسور.... و ستجد كيف قمت بإيجاد معامل تخفيض العطالة فيه.
> http://www.4shared.com/office/IfGe0dZg/____sap.html
> 
> 5- ستقول لي هل من المعقول أن لكل عنصر ساقوم بحساب تخفيض العطالة بهذه الطريقة..لأن ذلك سيتطلب وقت كبير.... أقول بالتأكيد ليس من العملي أن تقوم بذلك...لكن نحن كمهندسين يجب أن نكون عمليين قدر المستطاع على أن لا نرتكب أخطاء كبيرة... ولذلك أنا شخصياً أقوم بعد نمذجة المنشأ بتقسيم العناصر فيه إلى ثلاثة أنواع تبعا لاهمية تحديد قيمة دقيقة لتخفيض عطالتها على القوة الزلزالية و توزيعها ... ونتيجة لنوع العنصر أقوم باختيار طريقة التخفيض كمايلي:
> ...



وأيضا توضيح ال CSI وشرحة لكل نتائج ومعطيات Moment curvature بالمشاركة 146


محمد ابو مريم قال:


> بالاضافه لملف [MENTION=513400]م.سامرعقيل[/MENTION] الرائع بخصوص حساب ال Icr علي Section design ب Sap2000 يوجد شرح علي
> Csi
> wiki
> Moment curvature, cracked moment of inertia and Caltrans idealized model
> https://wiki.csiamerica.com/m/view-...oment+of+inertia+and+Caltrans+idealized+model


 [MENTION=513400]م.سامرعقيل[/MENTION] جزاك الله كل خيرا علي التوضيح والشرح الرائع لحساب ال modifiers وطريقة حسابها من حساب ال Icr من section designer باستخدام ال fiber mode ومن ثم حساب قيمة الIx,Iy modifiers= Icr/Ig


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 ديسمبر 2014)

[MENTION=513400]م.سامرعقيل[/MENTION]
بالنسبة ل fiber model كم عدد الfibers الافضل من حيث النتائج ? لان البرنامج يستخدم 3 وعند زيادتها ل 10 المنحني تغير بعض الشئ وكذلك Icr وسيلاحظ التغيير لو كانت الوحدات ب مم أو سم. 

وهل يتم اختيار lump rebar fiber with the same grid أم لا؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 ديسمبر 2014)

[MENTION=513400]م.سامرعقيل[/MENTION]
سؤال اخر:
بالنسبة للأعمدة والحوائط المعرضة ل Pu ,Mu ما هي اقل قيمة ل Ix, Iy modifiers ?
,وهل يتم استخدام قيم ناتجة من fiber model أقل من 0.35 ?


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (19 ديسمبر 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> استاذنا م سامر
> كيف حالك
> نود القاء الضوء علي تلك المشكله التي نجدها كثيرا وهي هل الكور يعمل كوحدة واحده مع المبني ؟ كما بالصورة



شكرا سيد Usama على سؤالك... 
اعتقد أنك تسال عن موضوع وجود جدران قص خارجية؟؟ ... على قدرعلمي فلاتوجد اشتراطات واضحة بالكودات بالمعنى الصريح لهكذا حالات.. لكنني لو كنت المصمم لهذا المبنى و أنا مضطر لاستخدام هذه الجدران الخارجية كجزء من الجملة المقاومة للزلازل فأنني ساقبل بذلك على ان أخذ بعين الاعتبار بعض النقاط .. وساقول لك بعض النقاط التي خطرت على بالي مباشرة وأنا أكتب لعله يكون فيها الفائدة:

1- إن فكرة استخدام جدران قص خارج المبنى كانت تستخدم بداية من أجل موضوع المصاعد في الابنية القديمة ومنها جاءت الفكرة..لما لا نستخدام هذه الجدران الخارجية لرفع كفاءة المبنى زلزالياً و خاصة أنها لاتتطلب اخراج السكان المقيمين بالمبنى.

2- إجراء التحليل الديناميكي ولا يقبل التحليل الستاتيكي العادي.... ويفضل التحقق من عدة زوايا للمحاور التي يتم تطبيق الحمولة الزلزالية فيها ( على الأقل مرة توافق المحاور الرئيسية للمنشا ككل و مرة توافق المحاور الرئيسية لجملة النواة لديك).

3- نتيجة شكل المبنى لديك يجب الانتباه إلى تصميم القوى الناتجة في البلاطة (كماهو معروف في طرق دراسة الديافرامات ، انظر الملف المرفق 1) و الانتباه خاصة لتفاصيل الجوائز ( ولا احب ان أدعوها جوائز فهي تخضع لقوة محورية ضاغطة و شادة فهي علمياً من باب الدقة تصنف كعنصر بأنها عمود تحت تأثير حمولة محورية - عزم) التي تقع عند الزاوية الداخلية بين جزئي المبنى والتي ستؤدي الحركة النسبية بين الجزأين لتوليد قوى كبيرة فيهما.

4- إيجاد القوى المتولدة في مستو الوصل بين البلاطة والجدار.... ومن ثم تصميم عقدة الجدار مع البلاطة و الاهتمام بشكل كبير بتأمين الوصل بين الجدار والبلاطة حتى لا يحدث فصل خلال الزلزال ... وأنا أتحدث هنا عن تأمين طول تماسك كاف على الشد للتسليح الداخل من البلاطة في الجدار و تسليح تطويق في منطقة العقدة و إضافة تسليح افقي بطول تماسك كافي في وسط البلاطة ايضاً (انظر التفصيلة 3 المعتمدة في الدراسة التجريبية في الملف المرفق 2) و إذا لم يصب جزء من البلاطة مع الجدار (وهي الحالة العامة) يجب الاهتمام بتخشين السطح الفاصل لتأمين التماسك قدر المستطاع.... وبكل الاحوال إذا لم ترد الغاء مشاركة البيتون على القص بالكامل فعليك على الاقل أن لا تعول عليها كثيرا. (أن يكون التسليح هو المسئول بشكل اساسي عن نقل قوة القص من البلاطة إلى الجدار).

5- يجب الانتباه جداً لموضوع عزوم الفتل الناتج بالجدار نفسه حيث ان القوة المنقولة من البلاطة لن تتم عبر كامل محيط جدران النواة ( ولا أتحدث هنا عن الفتل في المنشا نفسه لان ذلك يجب أخذه بالتحليل الديناميكي، انظر مشاركة سابقة لي هنا حول سؤال يخص هذا الموضوع والملف الذي ارفقته في تلك المشاركة).

م. سامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 ديسمبر 2014)

:28:-الجدران الخارجية والغير متصلة ببلاطة الديافرام بشكل مؤثر
غير مقبولة في تصميم الزلازل العادي الذي نعرفه
- فهي خارجة عن منطقة الديافرام والمشاركة ومركز الصلابة والفتل
ويجب اجراء دراسات خاصة على انها جدران خارجية
ساندة وقيمة مقدار القص القاعدي لا يمكن معرفته من نسبة
صلابتها بل من الحدود والمساحة المسنودة

-وهي في هذه الحالة اصبحت تعمل كجدار ساند على كامل
ارتفاع المبنى ويجب ان تتحمل كامل القص القاعدي للبناء
لأنها مسند يمنع كامل البناء من الانتقال

- ولابد الا ان ينهار الجدار مهما وضعنا من تشارك وصل بين البلاطة
والجدار العامودي سيكون الانهيار لفقدان الخرسانة مقاومتها( لاجهاد الالتحام)
حتى ولم تم اهمال تشقق الخرسانة في القص حيث الاجهادات
في التشاريك متناوبة
بالاضافة الى اجهادات الطرق المتناوبة بين البلاطة وعرض الجدار
على كامل المبنى
-:28: لذلك يفضل حين الحاجة الى كور اوبيت مصعد( بانورامي)
اخراج الجدران الخارجية من المقاومة الزلزالية وعمل فاصل زلازالي بينهما
والا سينتهي الامر كما في الصورة
تحياتي


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (19 ديسمبر 2014)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> :28:-الجدران الخارجية والغير متصلة ببلاطة الديافرام بشكل مؤثر
> غير مقبولة في تصميم الزلازل العادي الذي نعرفه
> - فهي خارجة عن منطقة الديافرام والمشاركة ومركز الصلابة والفتل
> ويجب اجراء دراسات خاصة على انها جدران خارجية
> ...



شكرا دكتور يوسف على مشاركتك.. وانا اقدر رأيك كثيراً... لكن دعنا نناقش ما أوردته..

1- النقطة الأولى (الجدران الخارجية والغير متصلة ببلاطة الديافرام بشكل مؤثر غير مقبولة في تصميم الزلازل) وانت تقصد ان البلاطة متصلة مع جهتين فقط لجدار القص فهل هذا اشتراط كودي أم رأي شخصي؟؟ فإذا كان كودياً فأتمنى أن تقول لنا المرجع المعتمد لانني لم أشاهد هذا الشرط مسبقاً وساكون شاكر لك .. أما اذا كان رأي فهل المانع هو تحليلياُ ( كيف ستشارك باستجابة المنشأ وماحصتها من الحمولات...الخ)؟ وانا لا اعتقد ذلك هو رايك .... فهذا موضوع بسيط و إذا كنا سنعجز عن ذلك في هذا المنشات البسيطة فماذا سنقول عن المنشأت الهندسية الحقيقية مثل المفاعلات النووية او الجسور للمعلقة ..الخ. و خاصة بوجود البرامج الحاسوبية فلم يعد ذلك صعباً على ان يتم وضع نموذج بمثل بدقة كل المطلوب وكما أشرت سابقاً باستخدام التحليل الديناميكي ولا يقبل الحل الستاتيكي.

2- النقطة الثانية (يجب ان تتحمل كامل القص القاعدي للبناء لأنها مسند يمنع كامل البناء من الانتقال) وبالحقيقة لم أفهم ماذا تقصد؟ فهل تعني انه إذا وجد جدران قص داخل المينى بالإضافة لجدران القص الخارجية..فهي لن تشارك أبداً بتحمل القوة المطبقة؟؟ ... لماذا؟ ..على كل الاحوال لنستعرض القوى في جدران القص الداخلية ونرى هل حقاً القوة فيها معدومة؟.. فإن لم تكن معدومة فهي تشارك...اليس كذلك؟.. أما إذا كنت تقول من باب الاحتياط لنقوم بتحميل كامل القوى إلى جدران القص الخارجية..فسأعود للسؤال الأول..هل هذا اشتراط كودي ام رأي شخصي؟ و إذا كان رأي فما هو التبرير العلمي؟

3- النقطة الثالثة (مهما وضعنا من تشارك وصل بين البلاطة والجدار العامودي سيكون الانهيار لفقدان الخرسانة مقاومتها)...... لماذا؟.. هل تقصد انه لو تم حساب كامل القوة التي يجب ان تتنقل إلى الجدار و تم وضع تشارك تسليح كافية لنقل هذه القوة أيضاً سيحصل الانهيار؟؟ ... وهنا اسمح لي أن اسأل:
أ - مالفائدة من كل الابحاث التي تتحدث عن وصلة البلاطة مع جدار قص خارجي ( والملف المرفق في مشاركتي السابقة هو إحداها).
ب- تصادفك حالات كثيرة يكون فيها اتصال البلاطة مع الجدران يتم بشكل أساسي عبر مسامير قص و باهمال مشاركة البيتون كما بحالة جدران القص الفولاذية أو بعض حالات الابنية مسبقة الصنع...فماذا سنقول عندها... أنه لا يمكن الوثوق بمسامير القص ويجب أخراج جدار القص من العمل الزلزالي؟
ج- إلا توجد عدد من الحالات والتي نعتبر فيها ان مشاركة البيتون مهملة بالكامل على القص مثل حالة تصميم جوائز الاطارات الخاصة؟ 

4- النقطة الرابعة ( يفضل اخراج الجدران الخارجية من المقاومة الزلزالية وعمل فاصل زلازالي بينهما) .. وهنا ساتفق مع حضرتك.... لو كان بالامكان أن تفصل فهذا أفضل .. ولكن هذا يلغي الهدف من السؤال المطروح ولم تعد لدينا مشكلة..إلا ظاهرة الطرق بحال حدوثها...وهذا موضوع آخر.

أنا بانتظار ردك... و نهاية أنا سعيد بنقاشنا و إن أختلفنا بالرأي.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 ديسمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> شكرا دكتور يوسف على مشاركتك.. وانا اقدر رأيك كثيراً... لكن دعنا نناقش ما أوردته..
> 
> 1- النقطة الأولى (الجدران الخارجية والغير متصلة ببلاطة الديافرام بشكل مؤثر غير مقبولة في تصميم الزلازل) وانت تقصد ان البلاطة متصلة مع جهتين فقط لجدار القص فهل هذا اشتراط كودي أم رأي شخصي؟؟ فإذا كان كودياً فأتمنى أن تقول لنا المرجع المعتمد لانني لم أشاهد هذا الشرط مسبقاً وساكون شاكر لك .. أما اذا كان رأي فهل المانع هو تحليلياُ ( كيف ستشارك باستجابة المنشأ وماحصتها من الحمولات...الخ)؟ وانا لا اعتقد ذلك هو رايك .... فهذا موضوع بسيط و إذا كنا سنعجز عن ذلك في هذا المنشات البسيطة فماذا سنقول عن المنشأت الهندسية الحقيقية مثل المفاعلات النووية او الجسور للمعلقة ..الخ. و خاصة بوجود البرامج الحاسوبية فلم يعد ذلك صعباً على ان يتم وضع نموذج بمثل بدقة كل المطلوب وكما أشرت سابقاً باستخدام التحليل الديناميكي ولا يقبل الحل الستاتيكي.
> 
> ...



- لا يوجد اختلاف في الرأي وكل ماذكرته صحيح عن الجدران الخارجية
لكن هذه جملة صعب مشاركتها مع جملة اخرى واصبحت تغير
المواصفات الزلزالية للمبنى الأصل
وطرق تصميمها معقدة وغير واردة في الكود
اختلاف العامل R الى الغاء العمل المشترك DUAL SYSTEM
الى كيفة معرفة مقدار قيمة القص الواجب اعطاءه بالتشاريك وعمل ديافرامات
ثناوية مساعدة لجلب قوى القص من مسافات بعيدة في نهايات البلاطة
الى كيفية عمل هذه الجدران واين ستتشكل المفاصل اللدنة

- بالاضافة هذه الجدران العامودية على البلاطة ستمنع البلاطة من التمدد الحراري
وسيحدث اجهادات كبيرة في البلاطة وجملة الاطارات الى جانب اجهادات الطرق
بين البلاطة والجدار 
- هذا الحدار الطويل المتعامد مع البلاطة اصبح مسند افقي صلب
ومركز دوران كامل للبلاطة حيث قوة الدفع الزلزالية غير متساوية
على طرفيه وسيولد عزم فتل هائل على بلاطة بشكل حرف ال
كل هذا يحتاج الى دراسة وخبرة عالية وتدقيق مئات من المقاطع الحرجة

- نحن هنا لا ندعم البناء من اجل الزلازل لوضع جدران خارجية
لعدم اخلاء الشاغلين
- انت ما ذكرته كله صحيح حول عمل هذه الجدران الخارجية
وهو في حال تدعيم ابنية غير مصممة للزلازل يمكن تطبيقها
- لكن أظن ان معظم الزملاء فهمومها حسب نوع السوال ماذا
عن وضع هذه الجدران
- انه يمكن اعتمادها وقبولها في التصميم اسوة بجدران الأخرى المتواجدة
ضمن المبنى ووضع تشاريك تسليح اصغري 4d16 بين البلاطة والجدار
والتوكل على الله دون أخذ تأثير ذلك الوضع على المبنى
لذلك ليبقى التصميم ضمن خبرة الزملاء وضمن ما جاء في الكود
- الأفضل فصل هذا المنشأ البانورامي عن البناء بطريقة ما
وجملة ما معدنية او غيرها وبقاء المبنى سليم زلزاليا
لأنه اصبح مثل جملتين متلاصقتن بجملة مفاصل مرنة
ستنفصل اجلا ام عاجلا من تأثير دورات الاهتزاز الأفقية
والرأسية ليس من قلة التسليح بل تفكك الخرسانة حول قضبان
تسليح الوصل وانسلاخها من الجدار او المبنى اولا

- برأيك كما في الصورة لماذا انفصل الكور عن المبنى
- ما جاء في مداخلاتك كله صحيح
لكن لم تشر الى هذه التأثيرات الواجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار
عند التصميم وهل يمكن تجنبها
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

أتمني من المهندس/سامر عقيل إبداء الرأي هل فهمي صحيح أم لا؟؟؟؟

إن تطبيق شروط النظام الثنائي صعبه نوعا ما و فيها إجتهادات كتير مثل كيف سنجعل الاعمده و البلاطات و الكمرات تتحمل 25% من الزلازل في موديل واحد (و قد تم التأكد من خلال المداخلات السابقه أنه لابد من عمل 2 موديل) و أيضا هل تتحمل الاعمده كل الحمل الرأسي و قد وجدنا التضارب بين المراجع الامريكيه في هذه الجزئيه أيضا) فما الحل ؟؟؟ 

فأذا كان لدينا مبني يتكون من أعمده+حوائط قص + بلاطات solid slabs و بلاطات flat slabs موجود في المنطقه متوسطه الزلازل هل يمكن أستخدام الشرط التالي و الموجود في الكود الامريكي
12.2.3 - ASCE-7-05 و الذي يذكر التالي:Combinations of framing systems in the same 
direction 
When different structural
systems are used to resist seismic forces in the same direction, the most stringent system
limitations would apply

فيمكن في هذه الحاله عدم تصميم المبني السابق علي أنه

DUAL SYSTEM أو BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM 

​بل نقول أن المنشأ هو عباره خليط بين

MOMENT RESISTING FRAME و
BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM

و نأخذ قيمه R الاقل من النظامين السابقين 

فأذا أستخدمنا 
BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM WITH ORDINARY SHEAR WALLS
+ INTERMEDIATE MOMENT RESISTING FRAME

فتكون قيمه R=5 بدلا من R=5.5

لل Dual Systems with Intermediate Moment Frames
مع ملاحظه شروط الارتفاع عند أستخدام ORDINARY SHEAR WALLS

و المبني كله في هذه الحاله يعمل كوحده واحده لمقاومه الزلازل و يمكن عمل موديل واحد فقط 

(بدون جعل الحوائط تتحمل كل الزلازل فذلك يحدث في حاله تصميم BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM فقط.
أو جعل الMOMENT RESISTING FRAME يتحمل كل الزلازل ) 

و أيضا الحمل الرأسي يتوزع علي كل المنشأ حسب الجساءه

و ذلك لأنه أصبح لدينا دمج بين النظامين 

أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي لما قمت بإستنتاجه و أرجو التعقيب من الساده الزملاء.....

الرابط:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/xjjbbmg5dgpe6nn/Binder1.pdf​

​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (19 ديسمبر 2014)

لاثراء النقاش لحين رد المهندس القدير سامر عقيل ..
في الكود السوري ما ينص على على أنه ليس بالضرورة تقليل الجساءة عن 0.35




و يمكن حساب الجساءة باستخام المعادلة الموجودة بالكود السوري و الأمريكي




مع ملاحظة رأي دكتور نديم حسون حول حساب الجساءة للحوائط و هو ما يخالفه مهندس سامر ..




تحياتي


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مناقشات ساخنة, تحية لكل الاساتذة والزملاء المشاركين والمتابعين لهذا النقاش البناء, المشكلة الكبيرة انه رغم كثرة المصادر, تشعر ان مؤلفي الكودات انفسهم لم يخرجوا متفقين على كثير من النقاط الاساسية ومنها كيفية تحديد قيمة المعامل R وحقيقة اوضح ما وجدت من الشروحات لطريقة تحديد المعامل R هو في الكود الزلازل التركي, والذي يعتبر من الكودات المتقدمة, حيث شهدت مدن تركية مثل ازمير زلازل مدمرة في 17 أغسطس 1999 قتل اكثر من 17 ألف انسان, نسأل الله ان يرحمنا وأياهم.
ارفق صورا من الكود التركي للزلازل 2007, الصور تشرح نفسها بنفسها, وفيها يقترح الكود طريقة لتحديد المعامل R وانتظر من الاساتذة التعليق, لتعم الفائدة.
**


*​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> لاثراء النقاش لحين رد المهندس القدير سامر عقيل ..
> في الكود السوري ما ينص على على أنه ليس بالضرورة تقليل الجساءة عن 0.35
> 
> 
> ...



طبعا هذا هو الجدول الصحيح والمنطقى الذي يأخذ بعين الاعتبار
مكان تشكل المفصل اللدن
المقطع المتشقق يكون حيث يتواجد المفصل اللدن
- لذلك في الأعمدة لن يتشكل مفصل لدن الا عند القاعدة
والتشققات اذا وجدت هي فقط من عزوم الانحناء الحمولات الشاقولية
ولهذ I= 0.7Ig
وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للجدران I=0.7Ig
اما الكمرات فكلها المطلوب تشكل المفصل اللدن فيها
وعليه I= 0.35Ig
تخياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 ديسمبر 2014)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مناقشات ساخنة, تحية لكل الاساتذة والزملاء المشاركين والمتابعين لهذا النقاش البناء, المشكلة الكبيرة انه رغم كثرة المصادر, تشعر ان مؤلفي الكودات انفسهم لم يخرجوا متفقين على كثير من النقاط الاساسية ومنها كيفية تحديد قيمة المعامل R وحقيقة اوضح ما وجدت من الشروحات لطريقة تحديد المعامل R هو في الكود الزلازل التركي, والذي يعتبر من الكودات المتقدمة, حيث شهدت مدن تركية مثل ازمير زلازل مدمرة في 17 أغسطس 1999 قتل اكثر من 17 ألف انسان, نسأل الله ان يرحمنا وأياهم.
> ارفق صورا من الكود التركي للزلازل 2007, الصور تشرح نفسها بنفسها, وفيها يقترح الكود طريقة لتحديد المعامل R وانتظر من الاساتذة التعليق, لتعم الفائدة.
> *​



من الكود التركي في الزلازل
وانواع الجمل المقاومة للزلازل والعامل R

 - نوعية تعريف انواع الجمل المقاومة للزلازل ومقدار قيمة العامل 
جيدة ومفهومة ولا التباس بها
وهي تعتمد مباشرة على نوع ودرجة جودة المطاوعة والممطولية للجملة
- وهي حقيقة منطقية ولها التاثير الأساسي في مقاومة الجملة للزلازل


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> لاثراء النقاش لحين رد المهندس القدير سامر عقيل ..
> في الكود السوري ما ينص على على أنه ليس بالضرورة تقليل الجساءة عن 0.35
> 
> 
> ...


نفس الشرط موجود بالكود الامريكي ACI 318-11 , clause 10.10.4.1 نصاً.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (20 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أتمني من المهندس/سامر عقيل إبداء الرأي هل فهمي صحيح أم لا؟؟؟؟
> 
> إن تطبيق شروط النظام الثنائي صعبه نوعا ما و فيها إجتهادات كتير مثل كيف سنجعل الاعمده و البلاطات و الكمرات تتحمل 25% من الزلازل في موديل واحد (و قد تم التأكد من خلال المداخلات السابقه أنه لابد من عمل 2 موديل) و أيضا هل تتحمل الاعمده كل الحمل الرأسي و قد وجدنا التضارب بين المراجع الامريكيه في هذه الجزئيه أيضا) فما الحل ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



شكرا لسؤالك...

بداية لا أعرف أين المشكلة في الجمل المختلطة.. واعتقد أن المشكلة الاساسية هو ذاك الخطا المننتشر عن حساب مفهوم r تبعاً لحصة الإطارات .. واعتقد أن هذا الموضوع قد وضحته في البوستات السابقة... ولكن هذا ليس موضوعنا هنا.

1- نأتي أولاً للفقرة التي تتكلم عن موضوع وجود أكثر من نظام إنشائي مقاوم للزلازل .. فلو نظرنا للكود UBC97 فنجد أن هذه الفقرة تنص صراحة ان ذلك لا يشمل الجمل المختلطة DUAL SYSYTEM

* 1630.4.4Combinations along the same axis. For other than dual systems and shear wall-frame interactive systems in Seismic Zones 0 and 1, where a combination of different structural systems is utilized to resist lateral forces in the same direction, the value of R used for design in that direction shall not be greater than the least value for any of the systems utilized in that same direction*.
​2- أحب أن الفت انتباهك أنه هناك جملة موجودة بالأصل هي جملة إطارات و جدران قص وبحيث يتم تصميم كل جملة تبعاً لقساوتها فقط "كما لو كانت جملتين مستقلتين بنفس الاتجاه". دون أن يكون هناك أي شروط لموضوع أن الاطار بتحمل كامل الحمولة الشاقولية أو 25% من القوة الزلزالية ندعوها جملة إطارات- جدران تفاعلية (*SHEAR WALL-FRAME INTERACTIVE SYSTEM*) وتاخذ قيمة r=5.5 مباشرة... لكن الكود لا يسمح بها في المناطق الزلزالية العالية.


*SHEAR WALL-FRAME INTERACTIVE SYSTEM *
uses combinations of shear walls and frames designed to resist lateral forces in proportion to their relative rigidities, considering interaction between shear walls and frames on all levels.
​


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (20 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> @م.سامرعقيل
> بالنسبة ل fiber model كم عدد الfibers الافضل من حيث النتائج ? لان البرنامج يستخدم 3 وعند زيادتها ل 10 المنحني تغير بعض الشئ وكذلك Icr وسيلاحظ التغيير لو كانت الوحدات ب مم أو سم.
> 
> وهل يتم اختيار lump rebar fiber with the same grid أم لا؟



أهلاً سيد محمد...
انا سعيد ان موضوع حساب عزم العطالة باستخدام طريقة FIBER MODELING قد أعجبك و بدأت بالعمل به... لكن أتعلم ماهو المهم؟؟ ..إن هذه الطريقة وضعت لحل مشكلة في النمذجة عند دراسة الانهيار في العناصر البيتونية (حل مشكلة توصيف الانهيار بالبيتون تحت تاثير حالة إجهادية مركبة من خلال تحويل المشكلة إلى مجموع حالات إجهادية إحادية المحور).. لذلك سأنصحك أن تستمر بالموضوع و تقرأ به بشكل معمق.. فذلك سيفيدك كثيراً في فهم الكثير من الامور و خاصة ان هذه النوعية من العلوم حول معايير الانهيار الفراغية في المواد القصيفة مثل البيتون (Brittle Material) لا تعطى بالجامعات.
أما بالنسبة لسؤالك..فيجب عليك ان تزيد عدد الألياف الماخوذة بالحساب بشكل تدريجي حتى تشعر بأن الزيادة لم تعد تؤثر على منحني (العزم- الانحناء) الموافق.. عندها يمكنك أن تتوقف عن الزيادة وتعتمد المنحن الناتج.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> شكرا لسؤالك...
> 
> بداية لا أعرف أين المشكلة في الجمل المختلطة.. واعتقد أن المشكلة الاساسية هو ذاك الخطا المننتشر عن حساب مفهوم r تبعاً لحصة الإطارات .. واعتقد أن هذا الموضوع قد وضحته في البوستات السابقة... ولكن هذا ليس موضوعنا هنا.
> 
> ...



م/سامر

شكرا علي جوابك و لكني دعني أوضح بعض الامور:

1-كما تفضلت حضرتك الكود *12.2.3 *asce-7-05 يذكر التالي: 


* Combinations of Framing Systems in the Same Direction.*
Where different seismic force-resisting systems are used in combination to resist seismic forces in the same direction of structural response, other than those combinations considered as dual systems, the more stringent system limitation contained in Table 12.2-1 shall apply and the design shall comply with the requirements of this section.​ فأنا أتفق معك لا يطبق قواعد الجمله المختلطه عند تصميم الdual system فأنا لن أقوم بتصميم المنشأ الذي ذكرته و المكون من أطارات و حوائط قص كنظام ثنائي و ذلك كما ذكر المرجع 
Guide to the Seismic Load Provisions ASCE 7-05
راجع الرابط التالي صفحه 51:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/xjjbbmg5dgpe6nn/Binder1.pdf
حيث ذكر المؤلف أنه يوجد لديه جمله أنشائيه مكونه من special moment frame & special shear walls في أتجاه واحد و لن يصممها كdual system.
هذا ما أريد قوله لتفادي شروط الdual system فإذا كان عندنا مبني يتكون من لأطارات و حوائط يمكن تصميمه كجمله مختلطه و هنا قيمه R ستنخفض و سأقيد بشروط الارتفاع و لا يصمم كنظام dual system أما ما أريد تأكيده منك
( أن النظام الجمله المختلطه لا تطبق عليه أي شروط في توزيع القوي الزلزاليه أو الرأسيه يكفي القول بأن القوي ستوزع حسب جسائه العناصرفقط) .
أختلف معك أستاذي الفاضل حول shear wall frame interactive systemهذا نظام يستخدم في المناطق الزلزاليه الضعيفه كما تفضلت حضرتك و لكنه مختلف عن نظام الجمله المختلطه و يحتوي علي شروط أكبر من النظام الثنائي 
راجع الرابط التالي:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/abstdi8oy0ler3n/shear+wall+frame.pdf
أي أن Combinations of Framing Systems in the Same Direction هو نظام مختلف عن shear wall frame interactive system


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (20 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> م/سامر
> 
> شكرا علي جوابك و لكني دعني أوضح بعض الامور:
> 
> ...



شكرا لك على أسئلتك.. وأنا سعيد بذلك فذلك يغني النقاش... وقبل أن أقول رأي ..اسمح لي أن اروي لك قصة حدثت معي..

عندما كنت طالباً بالكلية وكنا نأخذ مادة تصميم المنشآت المعدنية وفق الكود BS -1990 .. كنت أقول لأساتذة المادة إن تطبيق علاقة تحقيق العناصر في الاطارات غير صحيحة..فكان يأتي الرد بالشكل ..*هل تقول إن العلاقة الجوهرية في الكود الأهم في مجال المنشأت الفولاذية عالمياً غير صحيحة للتطبيق من أجل المنشات الأكثر انتشأراً !! .. *كان هذا الموقف من أهم الامور التي دفعتني للتدريس بالجامعة وأنا اقوم بتحضير رسالة الدكتوراه الخاصة بي..و بعد أن أصبحت أدرس مادة تصميم المنشأت الفولاذية الخاصة.... كان لا بد في وقت ما من مقارنة للطلاب لماذا في الكود BS2000 تم وضع علاقتين للتحقق بدلاً من علاقة التحقق الموجودة في الكود القديم واين الخطأ كان حتى تم التعديل. واروي لهم هذه الحادثة ... الهدف من ذلك التنويه رغم أنه في نقاشاتنا نعود للكودات كمحكم في الخلافات لعدم وجود بديل .. لكن ذلك لا يجعل من الكود كتاب مقدس.. وإن سمح لي الوقت في يوم ما سأورد لك الكثير من الامور والعبارات الخاطئة.... لذلك ماريده منك عندما تصادف عبارة ما في الكود فيجب ان نقيسها بالمنطق أولاً قبل أن نعتمدها.... فمابالك ببقية المراجع التي تعتمد على فهم المؤلف للموضوع.

أما توضيح الموضوع... ففيه عدة نقاط... ولك أن تسمع رأي ومن ثم تعتمد ما تراه مناسباً، فنهاية هو مجرد رأي خاص.

*1*- إن التسمية المذكورة (*SHEAR WALL-FRAME INTERACTIVE SYSTEM **) *- والتي سأدعوها الجملة التفاعلية اختصاراً- وفق ماذكرت أنا توافق الكود UBC97 والفقرة المذكورة باللغة الانكليزية في مشاركتي هي تماماً كما جاءت في الكود في تعريفها ولا يوجد أي اشتراط ، فقط توضع الجملتين (جدران + إطارات) و تصمم العناصر تبعاً لحصتها من الحمولات..... أما شرط عدم سماحية استخدام هذا الجملة التفاعلية في المناطق الزلزالية العالية فهو مذكور بشكل واضح في الكود UBC97 لا لبس فيه في أكثر من مكان ..

2- لنناقش الموضوع منطقياً .. المثال المطروح لديك..يقول لو كانت الجملة تحقق شروط الجملة المختلطة (*Dual system*) فإنك ستأخذ R=7 وإذا لم تحقق الشروط (*Non* - *Dual system*) فتأخذ R=6 ... رغم أن شروط الجملة التفاعلية كما انت ذكرت و ذكر الكود أكبر من شروط الجملة المختلطة ..ومع ذلك فإن قيمة R اقل...... فذلك مرفوض منطقياً..... اليس كذلك؟ وإذا كانت شروط العمل المشترك مطلوبة وقدرة تحمل الاطارات لـ 25% موجودة بالجملة التفاعلية فما هو الفرق الجوهري إذن بين الحالتين؟... دون الدخول بموضوع الابحاث التي تتحدث عن سلوك جملة مكونة من جدران قص و إطارات عادية حيث ان وجود إطارات عادية لن يساهم كثيراً في زيادة فعالية جدران القص في مقاومة الزلازل..بل على العكس هذه الجمل تعاني من مشاكل كبيرة بالمناطق الزلزالية العالية حيث لا تستطيع الاطارات ان تسلك سلوك لاخطي يتماشي مع جدران القص في مرحلة الانهيار.

3- لنناقش الموضوع كودياً... من جهة الكود UBC97 فقد وضحنا الراي فيه سابقاً... و من الكود الذي تنطلق منه.... لنعود إلى الجدول الخاص بقيم R في الكود ASCE 7-05 Tab12.2-1 و لنقارن قيم R وهي كمايلي :
- جملة مختلطة (جدران قص خاصة وإطارات خاصة) R=7
- جملة مختلطة (جدران قص خاصة وإطارات متوسطة) R=6.5
- جملة مختلطة (جدران قص عادية وإطارات خاصة) R=6
- جملة تفاعلية (جدران قص عادية وإطارات عادية R=4.5
- لم اجد جملة تفاعلية خاصة..
اعتقد من خلال المقارنة توضحت الصورة بشكل أفضل..رغم أنه بتعريف الجملة التفاعلية وفق ASCE لم يتم ذكر نوعية الإطار والجدران في الفقرة 12.2.5.10 لكن ذلك وارد بشكل صريح بالجدول أو وفق التعريف الاساسي في الصفحة 110 ... والآن أصبح الموضوع منطقي... لأنه رغم أن الجملة التفاعلية معرفة بالكود وفق اشتراطات مشابهة للجملة المختلطة تقريباً لكنها تختلف باشتراط نوعية الإطارات و الجدران ...

الأن لو قبلنا بما سبق نستطيع القول من مقارنة هذه النقطة في الكودين UBC97 & ASCE7 
- بكلا الكودين يستثنين موضوع إيجاد R في الجمل المختلفة التي تعمل وفق نفس المحور. أي لايمكن اعتبار جمل الاطارات و الجدران كجملتين منفصلتين واعتماد قيمة R الأقل.
- بكلا الكودين يميز بين نوعين من الجمل عندما يكون لديك جدران و إطارات وبحالة تحقق شروط محددة توافق الجملة المختلطة يسمح بقيمة R أكبر.
- بينما اكتفى الكود UBC97 بتعريف الجملة التفاعلية بأنها جملة جدران قص وإطارات وبحيث تصمم العناصر تبعأُ للصلابة أضاف الكود ASCE نفس الاشتراط الخاص بالجمل المختلطة (يجب ان تتحمل الاطارات على الأقل 25% من القوة الزلزالية).
- بكلا الكودين سُمح باستخدام الإطار العادي في الجملة التفاعلية. 
- وضع الكود UBC97 شرط استخدام الجملة التفاعلية بالمناطق الزلزالية المنخفضة فقط بينما وضع الكود ASCE شروط استخدام الجملة التفاعلية وفق التعريف السابق فقط من أجل المنشآت التي تصنف ضمن الفئة (B) فقط. كما جاء في الجدول الخاص بـ R سابق الذكر.

أما ماجاء به الكتاب الذي اودرت مثال منه حول وجود جدران قص و إطارات خاصة مقاومة للزلازل .. وأن لا نعتبرها كجملة مختلطة ونأخذ R موافقة لجملة جدران القص مقابل أن نهمل شروط الجملة المختلطة.... فأنا شخصياً لا أوافق عليه....ولكن أن تعتبر الاطارات خارج العمل الزلزالي ككل والجدران مسئولة عن تحمل القوى الزلزالية بالكامل فذلك موضوع طبيعي و صحيح لكنها لم تعد جملة مختلطة .. و يجب تحقيق الإطار كما تعلم على قيم الانتقالات الموافقة كما وردت باشتراطات الكود حول الجمل التي لا تعتبر كجزء من الجملة المقاومة للزلازل....

والله أعلم.
تحياتي...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (20 ديسمبر 2014)

[MENTION=859646]ayelamayem77[/MENTION]
ما تقولة هو ما يقولة 
nistgcr11-917-11 Seismic Design Technical Brief No. 6 Seismic Design of Cast-in-Place Concrete Special Structural Walls and Coupling Beams A Guide for Practic.pdf

2.7 Wall Proportioning
Walls should be proportioned to satisfy strength and drift limit requirements of ASCE 7, unless an alternative approach is approved. According to ASCE 7, walls are designed for load combinations in which seismic forces, E, are determined using a force reduction factor, R. The value of R depends on whether the wall is part of
a Dual System (R = 7),
a Building Frame System (R = 6), 
or a Bearing Wall System (R = 5). 

لاحظ من أول هنا بيشرح كيفية تحديد نوع النظام وعلية سنستخدم R

To qualify as a Dual System, the special structural walls must be combined with special 
moment frames capable of resisting at least 25 % of prescribed seismic forces.

لو شروط الdual لم يتحقق
If it does not qualify as a Dual System, then it can qualify as a Building Frame System if it has an essentially complete space frame providing support for vertical loads, with structural walls providing seismic force-resistance.

أذا لم يتحقق شرط ال Building Frame System يُصبح النظام Bearing Wall System. ونستخدم R=5 كما تقول :75:

If there is not a complete space frame providing support for vertical loads, the system must be designed as a Bearing Wall System.


وبعد هذا الجزء يُوضح أختلاف نسبة المشاركة أو تحمل الأحمال الرأسية من عدمة بين الحكومات الفيدرالية 
وهذا من نقل أخونا [MENTION=79098]zeeko[/MENTION] بموضوع {مشاركة} يوكل للكور وجدران القص مقاومة كامل قوى القص القاعدي دون مشاركة الاطارات كيف تفسر ذلك



zeeko قال:


> السلام عليكم. لي تعليق بخصوص تصنيف ال SYSTEM هل هو BUILDING FRAME OR BEARING WALL SYSTEM ?
> 
> الحقيقة الكود لم يكن صريح التعريف و الدليل ان لكل سلطة مختصة (jurisdiction) في امريكا لها ترجمة مختلفة. هذا اقتباس يلخص التعريفات و اختلافاتها لكل سلطة مختصة في مريكا:
> 
> ...


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (20 ديسمبر 2014)

أعتقد أنه حتى لآن لم تستوفي النقاشات كيف يمكن منع الحوائط من تحمل أي أحمال رأسية ..
هل سيكون ذلك بانشاء اطارات (أعمدة و كمرات) داخل الجدران حسب الخط المتقطع بالشكل 



أم بتصميم المبنى مع اعتبار الانهيار المتتابع Progressive collapse ؟
تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> شكرا لك على أسئلتك.. وأنا سعيد بذلك فذلك يغني النقاش... وقبل أن أقول رأي
> 
> 
> *1*- إن التسمية المذكورة (*SHEAR WALL-FRAME INTERACTIVE SYSTEM **) *- والتي سأدعوها الجملة التفاعلية اختصاراً- وفق ماذكرت أنا توافق الكود UBC97 والفقرة المذكورة باللغة الانكليزية في مشاركتي هي تماماً كما جاءت في الكود في تعريفها ولا يوجد أي اشتراط ، فقط توضع الجملتين (جدران + إطارات) و تصمم العناصر تبعاً لحصتها من الحمولات..... أما شرط عدم سماحية استخدام هذا الجملة التفاعلية في المناطق الزلزالية العالية فهو مذكور بشكل واضح في الكود UBC97 لا لبس فيه في أكثر من مكان ..
> ...



أستاذي الفاضل/ مهندس سامر

أتفق تماما معك حول تعريف SHEAR WALL FRAME INTERACTIVE SYSTEM و المذكور في الكود UBC-97 و الذي قمت حضرتك بسرد النص الخاص به و أضيف أن شروط جديده تم أضافتها له بكل من ASCE-05 تحت بند 12.2.5.10 و كذلك في ASCE-7-10 تحت بند 12.2.5.8
و هي كما ياي تحمل الاعمده علي الاقل 25% من قوه الزالازل
و كذلك تحمل الحوائط علي الاقل 75% من قوه الزلازل 
بالعوده مره أخري للكود ASCE-7-05 جدول 12.2-1 نجد أن هذا النظام يتكون فقط من ORDINARY FRAMES AND ORDINARY SHEAR WALLS فهذا النظام يستخدم فقط في المناطق الضعيفه حسب ASCE-705 أي المنطقه A&B فقط و لا يستخدم في المناطق المتوسطه C أو الشديده D.
فلماذا يتم أستخدام هذا النظام نرجع لمرجع الدكتور جوش 
Seismic and Wind Design of Concrete Buildings و قد ذكر مايلي:
The concept of the dual system loses its validity in buildings assigned to SDC A and B, since it is questionable whether the moment frames, which are required to have only ordinary detailing, can act as a back-up to the ordinary reinforced concrete shear walls (the inelastic deformability of both systems are comparable). 
In areas of low seismicity, utilizing a shear wall-frame interactive system is 
more logical.​نقطه الخلاف الوحيده معك أستاذي الفاضل هي التالي السماح الذي أورده كل من UBC-97 و ASCE-7-05 حول السماحيه بالدمج بين نظامين(حوائط قص+أطارات) في أجاه واحد لا يعني أنه يسمي SHEAR WALL FRAME INTERACTIVE SYSTEM
بالعوده الي UBC-97 1630.4.4 و الذي ذكر التالي:


*Combinations along the same axis. *For other than dual systems and shear wall-frame interactive systems in Seismic Zones 0 and 1, where a combination of different structural systems is utilized to resist lateral forces in the same direction, the value of _R _used for design in that direction shall not be greater than the least value for any of the systems utilized in that same direction​و العوده الي ASCE-7-05 12.2.3 و الذي ذكر التالي:


*Combinations of Framing Systems in the Same Direction.*
Where different seismic force-resisting systems are used in combination to resist seismic forces in the same direction of structural response, other than those combinations considered as dual systems, the more stringent system limitation in Table 12.2-1 shall apply​ مما سبق أنه عند عدم تصميم النظام المكون من shear walls وأطارات 
as a dual or shear wall frame interactive system و في هذه الحاله
الشروط الاكثر صرامه لكل نظام علي حدا تطبق
و هذا ما فعله المرجع السابق (ملحوظه هذا المرجع معتمد و منشور من قبل ASCE و هم الذين وضعوا الكود 
الرابط:
http://www.asce.org/templates/publications-book-detail.aspx?id=8114

و تأكيد لما قلته أرفق ملف من المرجع التالي:* 2009 IBC Handbook **Structural Provisions*​ الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/view/wn3dw7o9o5c1dzd/2009_IBC_Structural_Provisions_Handbook-1.pdf





​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> يبدو أن اظهار قيم الجساءة لا يتوفر في برنامج ETABS عند استخدام SD ..
> و لقد قرأت في بعض المناقشات المتكررة على منتديات عربية و أجنبية أننا يمكن أن نبدأ التحليل باستخدام معامل تخفيض 0.70 ثم نقارن نتائج (S11, S22, S12 | principal stresses Smax) بقيمة Modulus of rupture فاذا كانت أكبر فيتم اعتبار القطاع Cracked ..
> فما هو رأيكم في هذا الطرح ؟
> تحياتي


ذكر الكود الامريكي ACI318-11 التالي:
If the factored moments and shears from an analysis based
on the moment of inertia of a wall, taken equal to 0.70Ig,
indicate that the wall will crack in flexure, based on the
modulus of rupture, the analysis should be repeated with I =
0.35Ig in those stories where cracking is predicted using
factored loads​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (20 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> ذكر الكود الامريكي ACI318-11 التالي:
> If the factored moments and shears from an analysis based
> on the moment of inertia of a wall, taken equal to 0.70Ig,
> indicate that the wall will crack in flexure, based on the
> ...



لقد قرأت هذا النص في كتاب الدكتور نديم حسون كما أشرت في تعليق سابق ..
و لكن هل ورد نصا في الكود الامريكي ؟
مع الشكر و التحية ..


----------



## ayelamayem77 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> لقد قرأت هذا النص في كتاب الدكتور نديم حسون كما أشرت في تعليق سابق ..
> و لكن هل ورد نصا في الكود الامريكي ؟
> مع الشكر و التحية ..



هذا النص موجود كما هو في الكود الامريكي aci318-11 تحت بند r10.10.4.1


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (20 ديسمبر 2014)

Guide to the Seismic Loads provisions of ASCE 7-05
http://www.gulfup.com/?f28WFM


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (20 ديسمبر 2014)

أعتقد أن الموضوع يجب اعادة تثبيته مرة أخرى ليقدم مع موضوع دكتور يوسف حميضة معلومات قيمة تصحح و تثبت الكثير من المفاهيم الخاصة بالجمل الانشائية المقاومة للزلازل و أدعو نفسي و الزملاء الى الاجتهاد - في نهاية المطاف - في تلخيص نتيجة هذا النقاش القيم في (نقاط) مختصرة يسهل للجميع الاعتماد عليها مرجعيا و لو اشتملت على الرأي و الرأي الآخر ..
تحياتي


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (20 ديسمبر 2014)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أعتقد أن الموضوع يجب اعادة تثبيته مرة أخرى ليقدم مع موضوع دكتور يوسف حميضة معلومات قيمة تصحح و تثبت الكثير من المفاهيم الخاصة بالجمل الانشائية المقاومة للزلازل و أدعو نفسي و الزملاء الى الاجتهاد - في نهاية المطاف - في تلخيص نتيجة هذا النقاش القيم في (نقاط) مختصرة يسهل للجميع الاعتماد عليها مرجعيا و لو اشتملت على الرأي و الرأي الآخر ..
> تحياتي



- ياريت امكانية تعديل العنوان قبل التثبيت
طبعا بعد موافقة الاستاذ سامر وادارة الموقع[h=1]و لننشر مبدأ (لا تنشر بما لاتعلم حقاً)[/h]فهذا نقاش وتحليلات للذي يعلم حقا ولا يعلم
ليتسى لجميع الزملاء المشاركة والسؤال
وشكرأ


----------



## ayelamayem77 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> شكرا لسؤالك.. وسأقول لك رأي* الشخصي *بهذا الموضوع*...*
> الآن نأتي لموضوع في جملة البناء الهيكلي.. هل نصمم الإطارات لتحمل كل الحمولات الشاقولية.. ونهمل أثر جدران القص؟ كما فهمت من سؤالك...
> أعتقد أن الموضوع ليس بتلك الطريقة .. لكن كثير من االمهندسين يقولون : إننا نخشى في حالة الزلازل من حصول حالة انهيار متتابع (Progressive Collapse) أي لو تخيلنا أن عنصر ما حامل لجزء من الحمولات الشاقولية قد انهار... هذا يعني أن حصته من الأحمال ستنتقل لعنصر آخر..فإذا كان العنصر الأخر غير قادر على تحمل هذا الحمولة القادمة له فإنه سينهار وتنتقل حصته لعناصر أخرى.. وهكذا حتى يحصل انهيار كلي..
> لذلك في بعض الحالات يفضل بعض المهندسين أن يقوموا بدراسة هذا الاحتمال..
> ...



مهندس/سامر
اذا أخذنا برأي أنه لابد من جعل الاعمده تتحمل كل الاحمال الرأسيه خوفا من الانهيار المتتابع في النظام الهيكلي كما تفضلت حضرتك بتوضيحه السؤال هنا....(حول طريقه أنتقال الاحمال من عضو لأخر)
هل عند تصميم قطاعات حوائط القص لتحمل الاحمال الزلزاليه كامله نقوم بتصميمها تحت العزوم الناشئه من الحمل الجانبي فقط
design of section under M only

أم لابد من التصميم تحت الحمل الجانبي+الحمل الرأسي الذي تتحمله من المبني حسب حصتها 
(design of section under M&N) فأذا حدث أنهيار فستكون الاعمده مصممه من قبل علي تحمل كل الحمل الرأسي فلا يحدث أنهيار للمبني كليا.
أي مبدئيا تتحمل الحوائط حصتها من الاحمال الرأسيه فأذا حدث زلزال تقوم الحوائط بتحمله بشكل كامل بالاضافه الي الحمل الرأسي فأذا حدث أنهيار في الحوائط تقوم الاعمده بتحمل المبني ككل رأسيا


----------



## parasismic (22 ديسمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> عناصر التربيط المقيدة تحنيبياً و العاملة كمخمدات هستيرية لتبديد الطاقة الزلزالية....
> 
> استكمالاً للبوست السابق... وجدنا أن المشكلة في الاطارات المربطة مركزياً هو أن تشكيل مفاصل لدنة ضمن عناصر التربيط الخاضعة لقوة محورية ليس بالجودة المتوقعة ... لذلك كانت فكرة الاطارات المربطة لامركزيا لحل هذه المشكلة من خلال نقل المفصل اللدن من عناصر التربيط إلى عنصر الربط link ...
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

أرجو أن تكون في تمام الصحة و العافية

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على التعريف الرائع لهذا النوع من المخمدات الهستيرية ولي في هذا الموضوع أسئلة لم أجد لها جوابا شافيا في المراجع المتوفرة عندي.

1- لعناصر التربيط الممنوعة أو المقيدة تحنيبياً أنواع، أيها أفضل من حيث الفعالية؟ أهو عنصر BRB على شكل V أو مقلوب V أو العنصر القطري المائل خصوصا في حال المجازات أقل من 4 أمتار؟. 

2-ماذا في حالة تقوية البنايات القائمة التي يحتمل عدم توفر المطاوعة الكافية في عناصرها كالجسور الخرسانية و الأعمدة و جدران القص- هل يشكل وصل أحد أنواع عناصر التربيط المقيدة تحنيبياً مع عناصر البناء غير المطاوعة مشكلة؟ أيها أسلم و أفضل؟"هناك مراجع تطرقت لموضوع تقوية البنايات غير المطاوعة بالوصل المباشر لعناصر التربيط المقيدة تحنيبياً مع الخرسانة (استبعاد الاطارات الفولاذية المطاوعة)" وأبدت استحسانا في ذلك.

3- هل تتغير قيمة التخامد الديناميكي المعتبرة عند التقييم الزلزالي الأولى بعد ادخال عناصر التخميد الفولاذية-لاسيما و أن شكل التشوه سيتغير في الأطوارالديناميكية؟- ان كان نعم فما مقدار هذا الخطأ في النتائج؟ 
4-هل يجب استخدام هذه العناصر على كامل ارتفاع البناية بالرغم من أن العناصر الحرجة (جدران القص) في الجزء السفلي و بدرجة أقل في منتصف ارتفاع البرج.

5- و السؤال الأهم ما هي توجيهاتك و نصائحك في ما يخص تصميم عناصر التربيط المقيدة تحنيبياً؟ هل يمكن أن يكون Drift ضابط اختياروتصميم العنصر المقيد تحنيبياً من خلال التحليل اللاخطي؟

تقبل مني فائق الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (24 ديسمبر 2014)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو أن تكون في تمام الصحة و العافية
> 
> ...



بداية أنا أسف على التأخر بالرد..لكن حقيقة ضغط العمل يمنعني من متابعة النقاشات بالمنتدى بشكل مستمر.
أنا سعيد أنك بدأت تبحث بمواضيع متقدمة بالزلازل..فقد حان الوقت للخروج من المواضيع الكلاسيكية....
بالنسبة لأسئلتك.. 
1- من حيث المبدأ انت تعرف اننا بحالة التربيط العادي وتبعاً للزاوية المسموحة لميل عنصر التربيط نضع تربيط بشكل حرف x عندما تكون عرض الفتحة مقارب لارتفاع االطابق (شكل قريب من مربع) بينما إذا كان عرض الفتحة أكبر بشكل واضح من الارتفاع فإننا نضع تربيط بشكل حرف v (عادي أو مقلوب تبعاً للاشتراطات المعمارية و خاثة النوافذ).... تنطبق إلى حد ما نفس الفلسفة السابقة بحالة استخدام brb لكن يتم استبدال حرف x بتربيط قطري وحيد حيث ان فعالية الـbrb متقاربة بين الضغط والشد وليس كما بحالة عناصر التربيط العادية.
2- انت تعلم انك عندما تضع عناصر تربيط مركزية في جملة إطارات عادية فإن الفلسفة هنا حصر اللدونة في عنصر التربيط (رغم أنه بحالة عناصر brb يمكن استخدامها مع الإطارات العزمية وتشكيل اللدونة في نقطتين مختلفتين ولكن ذلك موضوع مختلف)... ففي حالة تدعيم المنشأت باستخدام الـ brb فلا يشترط ان تكون العناصر الباقية تملك مطاوعة طالما أننا قد حصرنا تطور اللدونة ضمن المخمد الهستيري brb لكن يجب أن لايغيب عن ذهنك أن بقية العناصر يجب أن تملك مقاومة كافية لضمان تطور اللدونة بعنصر التربيط المضاف.
3- لم افهم حقيقة سؤالك هنا..ل كن دعني أقول.. التخامد الناتج عن الحلقات الهستيرية للمخمد brb له قيمة محسوسة؟؟ ..نعم له قيمة محسوسة وأثر واضح على قيم الاستجابة (الانتقالات و القوى الداخلية ببقية العناصر)..أما من وجهة نظر أثر التخامد على دور الاهتزاز الطبيعي..فإنت تعلم من أجل قيم واقعية للتخامد فإن أثر التخامد قليل على قيمة دور الاهتزاز الطبيعي (راجع المحاضرة الأولى للديناميك التي قمت بانزالها).
4- عادة تستخدم هذه التقنيات من أجل المباني والتي تكون الجملة الاساسبة فيها إطارات أي عدم وجود جملة واضحة لجدران القص لمقاومة الزلازل و عندها تستخدم عناصر التربيط على كلمل الارتفاع.... .. أما بحالة وجود جدران قص في المبنى وتريد إضاقة إطارات مربطة كجملة ثنائية... فحقيقة أنا لا أفضل هذا الحل .... لأن هذه الجملة لم تعمل كما يجب نتيجة عدم وجود عمل مشترك بشكل متناغم بين الجملتين ..حتى انك لا تجد عادة في الكودات هذه الجملة .... لذلك فأنا حقيقية في هكذا حالات ولو أخذت رأي.... سانظر لجدران القص..فإذا كانت جيدة فإنا اقوم بتدعيمها أو إضافة جدران قص أخرى حتى تصبح الجملة كافية..أما إذا كانت جملة ضعيفة وكنت راغب باستخدام المخمدات brb كتدعيم للمنشأ فسأحمل كامل القوى للجملة الإطارات المدعمة و احقق الجدران على اشتراطات العناصر خارج الجملة المقاومة للزلازل... وفي حالة خاصة إذا لم يكن هناك مهرب من الموضوع فأنا أرى أن التحليل الديناميكي اللاخطي لا مفر منه هنا.
5- اعتقد ان الانتقالات هي أحد المؤشرات المهمة...لكن أن تكون القوى المتولدة ببقية العناصر ضمن الحدود المطلوبة هو هدف اهم..لأن الغاية الاساسية من هذه العناصر نهاية هو تخميد الطاقة الزلزالية مما يخفض من القوى المطلوبة من بقية عناصر الجملة.

م.سـامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (24 ديسمبر 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> مهندس/سامر
> اذا أخذنا برأي أنه لابد من جعل الاعمده تتحمل كل الاحمال الرأسيه خوفا من الانهيار المتتابع في النظام الهيكلي كما تفضلت حضرتك بتوضيحه السؤال هنا....(حول طريقه أنتقال الاحمال من عضو لأخر)
> هل عند تصميم قطاعات حوائط القص لتحمل الاحمال الزلزاليه كامله نقوم بتصميمها تحت العزوم الناشئه من الحمل الجانبي فقط
> design of section under M only
> ...



بعد التحية،
بالنسبة للنقطة الأولى ...يصمم جدار القص على الحمولة الشاقولية والعزوم ... كما هو متعارف عليه.
بالنسية للنقطة الثانية: انت تخشى من حدوث انهيار بجدار القص واحتمالية حصول ضرر متتابع مما يؤدي لانهيار المبنى .... ولك الحق في ذلك .... لكن دعني اذكرك بعدة نقاط ... تخفف من تخوفك هذا :
ا- لا يسمح لجدار القص ان يخضع لقوة محورية أكبر من 35 % من طاقة تحمله على القوى المحورية وفق اشتراطات UBC97 .

2- إذا كانت الجدران مسئولة عن تحمل جزء كبير من الحمولة الشاقولية فإنها ستصنف ضمن الجدران الحاملة (رغم اختلاف المراجع بتحديد القيمة الدقيقة الفاصلة بين جدران القص Shear Wall و الجدران الحاملة Bearing Wall) مما يخفض من قيمة R وبهذا يعني ان القوة المحورية ذات أثر سئ على المطاوعة لكنها ضمنياً تحتوي أيضاُ فكرة عامل أمان أكبر لأن حصول انهيار بالجدران الحاملة سيكون كارثي على المينى ككل.

3- إن المعامل ρ (انتظر الجدول 3-12.3 في الكود ASCE 7-05 ) والذي إذا فهمناه من وجهة نظر موضوعنا فإنه يأخذ بعين الاعتبار موضوع العمل المتكامل بيت عناصر الجملة المقاومة للزلازل..حيث ان وجود وفرة في هذه العناصر تساهم بشكل أو بأخر بدعم بعضها بعض وبحيث لا يكون هناك عنصر مسيطر على مقاومة الجملة .... وهذا يخفف من خطر حدوث احتمال انهيار كامل بأحد العناصر وإلا يجب زيادة القوة الزلزالية التصميمة ( تخفيض الاَضرار المسموحة بالعناصر).
4- إن إجراء تحليل الانهيار المتتابع (Progressive Collapse ) ليس بالموضوع البسيط.. وإذا سمح لي الوقت فساقوم بوضع مثال تطبيقي لهذا النوع من التحليل (باستخدام برنامج SAP مثلأً) للتوضيح. لكن لك ان تقوم بحساب بسيط تقريبي من باب الاطلاع كمايلي ..من أجل منشأة محلولة عندك... اذهب للتركيب الزلزالي وانظر لو حصل انهيار بأحد جدران القص و توزعت حصته من الحمولة الميتة والحية على العناصر المجاورة له فكم ستصبح القوى المطبقة عليها .. وستجد أنها هذه العناصر قادرة على تحمل هذه القوى في الحالة العامة ولو بشكل حرج.

فأنا برأي أن تتجاوز هذا التخوف في تصميمك للمشاريع العادية ..... لكن لا ضير أن يبقى الموضوع في ذهنك من أجل بعض المشاريع الهامة أو الخاصة.

م.سـامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## parasismic (24 ديسمبر 2014)

*أنظمة رفع الكفاءة*

شكرا جزيلا، معلومات نفيسة جدا و نقاش هندسي قمة في الروعة، بارك الله فيك ولك.

بداية فكرت مليا في ما يخص نظام التقوية الأمثل لجدران القص التي يحتمل ظهور الضرر فيها، وبما أن الضرر (ظهور مفصل لدن بسبب اجتياز عتبة الدوران المسموح المذكور في كود ASCE41-06 وفق التحليل الستاتيكي اللاخطي المعتمد على طريقة Target Displacement) لم يحدث على كامل ارتفاع الجدران بل تركز في بعض المواضع (أسفل و وسط الارتفاع)، لم أرد اضافة جدران قص أخرى لأن هذا الحل كما تعلم مكلف تقنيا و اقتصاديا بل ربما يشكل عبءا و يزيد الأمر تعقيدا من الناحية الديناميكية.

حل آخر يبدو ربما فعالا و هو اضافة أعمدة طرفية للجدران قصد رفع كفاءتها لكني في نهاية المطاف استبعدته لكونه غير عملي في المشروع الحالي.

الحل الذي وددت ادراجه هو استخدام الألياف الكربونية لكن... نمذجتها هندسيا ليس بالأمر السهل كما تعلم.....لذلك.... استبعدت هذا الحل كذلك! 

الأمر الذي حتم علي ادراج المخمدات BRB لما تتمتع به من المزايا المذكورة سابقا بالاضافة لفاعليتها في كبح التشوهات حتى و لو كانت هذه التشوهات ضئيلة (تنشيط مبكر) مما يجعل منها على حسب رأيي نظاما فاعلا لتقوية البنايات غير المطاوعة.

ذكرت في الجواب الرابع أستاذنا الفاضل أنك لاتفضل هذا الحل...فأرجو ان كان لديك متسع من الوقت شرح هذه النقطة بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kiloNewton (27 ديسمبر 2014)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> بالحقيقة الموضوع مهم.. وأنا سعيد بنقاشات الزملاء واختلافهم...الكودات واضحة في سماحية أيقاف جزء من التسليح السفلي قبل الوصول إلى المساند... ولكنني دوماً أبحث عن العلم خلف قوانين الكودات... وأنا دائما أقول لطلابي :
> قد تجد الكثير من المهندسين يعلمون جواب السؤال عندما يبدأ بـ كيف... لكن المهندسين الحقيقين فقط هم الذين يستطيعون الإجابة عندما يبدأ السؤال بـ لماذا ... وأنا اعتقد إن أهم مساؤى التدريس الحالي بالجامعات هو التركيز على الطريقة دون توضيح الخلفية العلمية و التبريرات المنطقية لاشتراطات الكودات... .. ولانني اعتقد أن الأسئلة يمكن أن تطرح بشكل أخر أكثر إفادة...اسمحوا لي أن اوسع الموضوع قليلاُ و لنناقش معاً النقاط التالية
> 
> من أجل جائز بيتوني مسلح مستمر:
> ...




تساؤلات جميلة


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 ديسمبر 2014)

up


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (9 يناير 2015)

kiloNewton قال:


> تساؤلات جميلة



لكي لا يبقى الموضوع معلقاً...سأعطي تمثيل بسيط لمعرفة الإجابة على الأسئلة المطروحة... والسؤال الأهم لماذا يتطلب الكود نسية تسليح سفلية دنيا عند المسند الطرفي رغم أن العزم معدوم عند هذا المسند؟

بالحقيقة رغم أن العزم معدوم عند المسند الطرفي( نظرياُ) لكن في الحقيقة فإن هذا التسليح الطولي عند المسند يخضع لقوة لشد لا يستهان بها نتيجة رد الفعل والمساوية لقوة القص عند المسند !! ... 

لتوضيح الموضوع أكثر لننظر للصورة المرفقة.. التي توضح جائز بيتوني مسلح بعد التشققات... وكما هو واضح فإن البيتون بين الشقوق القطرية يشكل عنصر مضغوط قطري رابط بين التسليح السفلي المشدود و الجزء البيتوني العلوي المضغوط ليسشكل ميكانيزم شبيه يالجائز الشبكي...
الأن لو أخذنا توازن العقدة الطرفية عند المسند والخاضعة لرد الفعل الشاقولي سنجد أن العنصر الأفقي السفلي في الجائز الشبكي سيخضع لقوة شد نتيجة رد الفعل الشاقولي وقوة الضغط القطرية في العنصر المائل ... وهذا يكافئ قولنا ان التسليح السفلي عند المسند الطرفي ضروري من أجل التوازن... وهذا ما يفسر سبب اشتراط الكود بوجود نسبة تسليح دنيا عند المسند الطرفي ووجوب تأمين طول تماسك كبير لهذا التسليح ضمن المسند الطرفي.

هناك طريقة أخرى لمقاربة الموضوع... وهو موضوع تمثيل عمل الجائز بسيط الاستناد كعنصر قوسي مضغوط علوي من البيتون مع شداد ... حيث يعمل التسليح السفلي كشداد سفلي في هذه المقاربة خاضع للشد.




م.سامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (9 يناير 2015)

*حقيقة موضوع الزلازل وطريقة حساب معامل تخفيض القوة المعروف بـ Force **R**edction Factor الكلام فيه لا تبدو له نهاية, وهنا اضيف سؤال اخر لهذه السلسلة الجميلة والطويلة من الاستفسارات. **في** حالة تغير النظام الانشائي من اعمدة وجسور الى نظام جدران حاملة كونكريتية(Shear Walls) واستمراره لعدد من الطوابق يزيد عن 20 طابق ثم يعود من جديد الى نظام الاعمدة والكمرات(او الجسور او الجوائز, سمها ما شئت) ويستمر بمقدار 8 طوابق اضافية, حتى نهاية البرج. طبعا هذا ليس مثالا افتراضياً, **السؤال** كم ستكون قيمة R وكيف سيكون تأثيرها وتأثرها بالنظام الانشائي المتغير للبرج, وهل من الافضل اخذها بما يكافئ القيمة الاقل(وهي هنا 4.5 للجدران الحاملة المقاومة لقوى القص الافقية), وهذا ما فعله المصمم, ام هناك طريقة اكثر دقة؟
تقبلوا تحياتي
*


----------



## قاسم جير (11 يناير 2015)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> صباح الخير استاذ سيف ... يبدو انك نشيط اليوم... إنشالله يكون اليوم كما تتمنى.
> 
> كما أوضحت سابقاً فإنني من حيث المبدا اعتبر أن القيم الواردة في هذه الفقرة غير دقيقة....لكن من أجل التحليل الخطي فأنا أرى الطريقة الأكثر دقة هي الاستعانة بـ SD حتى لو كان بالساب ..(لانني اعتقد أن الاصدار الحديث من الايتابس يمكن لك أن توجده كما في الساب لكنني لم لأعمل على الايتابس 13 حتى الأن.)..موضوع حساب عزم العطالة الفعال باستخدام SD موضوع سهل جداً حتى لو استخدمت الساب مرافق للايتابس...
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 يناير 2015)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> ان سبب إضافة تسليح علوي في منتصف جائز الإطار ..له عدة أسباب و قد يكن احتمال انعكاس مخطط العزم وارد.. لكن يبقى السبب الأهم هو أثر تسليح الضغط على زيادة المطاوعة (Ductility) .
> إن مفهوم المطاوعة يمكن أن يطلق على مستوى المقطع أو العنصر أو المنشأ... ولتوضيح ذلك لنتحدث قليلاً عن مطاوعة مقطع بيتوني مسلح....
> 
> كما هو معلوم طالما أن نسبة التسليح المزودة بمقطع بيتوني خاضع لعزم هي أقل من النسبة التوازنية فان التسليح سيصل إلى اللدونة قبل انهيار البيتون (النسبة التوازنية هي نسبة التسليح التي إذا تم وضعها فإن المقطع الخاضع لعزم خارجي , سيصل فيه الإجهاد في الليف البيتوني الطرفي المضغوط إلى إجهاد الانهيار النظري 0.003-0.0035) حسب الكود المدروس) بنفس اللحظة التي يصل فيها التسليح إلى إجهاد اللدونة أو السيلان)
> ...


لو أذنت لى أن أتابع معكم هذا النقاش الرائع وردا على هذا السؤال تحديدا يمكن القول

1- هناك قوى شد يمكن ظهورها بالكمرات tie force فوجود هذا التسليح يساعد المقاطع على مقاومة أى قوى شد سوف تنجم نتيجة لحركة المنشأ الأفقية ( رياح أو زلازل)

2- ثانيا وجود التسليح العلوى يعمل على تحسين أداء عمل الكانات إذ أن تشقق المقطع الخرسانى من أسفل يعرض الكانات للإنفلات من المقطع الخرسانى ووجود التسليح العلوى يعمل على تثبيت الكانات بشكل جيد

3- تشكل مفصلات لدنة عند طرفى الكمرة يعنى زيادة العزوم بمنتصف البحر فوجود هذا التسليح يعمل على تحسين أداء المقطع أيضا 

تحياتى وشكرى الجزيل لك دكتور سامر بارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (31 يناير 2015)

سؤال يستحق الإجابة عنه:
هل يمكن أن يحدث انهيار التعب Fatigue في حالة العناصر البيتونية ؟؟ 

رغم إن حدوث انهيار التعب ملاحظ بشكل أساسي بالمنشآت الفولاذية لكن ذلك لا يعني عدم إمكانية حدوثه في 
العناصر البيتونية وخاصة إذا كانت قيمة الإجهادات أكبر من 0.5f'c)) حيث يؤدي التعب إلى تطور الشقوق والتي تنشأ خلال فترة تصلب البيتون .... حيث أن تتطور الشقوق بين المونة الإسمنتية و الحصويات يؤدي بالنهاية لانهيار هذا الترابط أو انهيار المونة. 

في معظم الحالات فإن الإجهادات في المرحلة الاستثمارية تكون أقل من حوالي 0.5f'c وبالتالي فإن تحقيق التعب لايكون ضروري في كثير من الحالات (مثل حالة الركائز التي تخضع للضغط المركزي في الجسور) لكن عندما يمكن أن يخضع العنصر لانعكاس في مخططات العزوم (مثل حالة الإطارات) مما يولد مجال كبير لتغير الإجهادات يصبح تحقيق حالة التعب ضروري.

هناك الكثير من العوامل التي تؤثر على مقاومة التعب في البيتون مثل صفات الخلطة البيتونية ونسبة الرطوبة و الحرارة والتطويق العرضي للعنصر البيتوني بالإضافة لصفات الحمولة المطبقة مثل شكل الحمولة و تواترها و فترة الراحة بين فترتي تطبيق الحمولة إن وجدت لكن يبقى المعامل الأهم في مقاومة البيتون على التعب هو مجال تغير الإجهادات في العنصر وعدد دورات التحميل.

بينت التجارب أن مقاومة البيتون على التعب هي بحوالي 55% من المقاومة المميزة ولكن باعتبار أن الإجهاد المسموح بالبيتون في الكودات العالمية بحوالي 0.4f'[SUB]c[/SUB] فإن حصول انهيار البيتون في حالة المنشآت البيتونية أمر نادر.

رغم صعوبة حصول انهيار التعب بالبيتون كمادة لكن هذا لا يعني أنه لا يمكن أن يسبب التعب مشكلة في العناصر البيتونية المسلحة ... حيث يمكن أن يحدث التعب بعدة طرق: فقد يحدث انهيار موضعي بالفولاذ أو بالتماسك بين البيتون أو قضبان التسليح.... علماً ان مشكلة التعب بالعناصر البيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد أكثر خطورة مقارنة مع حالة العناصر البيتونية المسلحة و خاصة من أجل نظام الشد غير المتماسك (Unbonded system).... حيث بينت التجارب أن مشكلة التعب بالعناصر البيتونية مسبقة الإجهاد تكمن في تسليح سبق الإجهاد حيث يحدث الانهيار بسبب انقطاع كابلات التسليح.

أعتقد أن الكود AASHTO LRFD وحتى الإصدار 2002 لم يتطرق الكود إلى أية اشتراطات للعناصر مسبقة الإجهاد فيما يخص مسألة التحقق من التعب, لكن بعد ذلك الإصدار اشترط الكود أن لا يزيد المجال المسموح لتغير الإجهادات عن 125MPa بحالة قطر انحناء الكابل أكبر من 9m و 70MPa بحالة نصف قطر الانحناء أقل من 3.6m 


سامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم


----------



## parasismic (31 يناير 2015)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> سؤال يستحق الإجابة عنه:
> هل يمكن أن يحدث انهيار التعب Fatigue في حالة العناصر البيتونية ؟؟
> 
> رغم إن حدوث انهيار التعب ملاحظ بشكل أساسي بالمنشآت الفولاذية لكن ذلك لا يعني عدم إمكانية حدوثه في
> ...



شكرا جزيلا أستاذنا القدير على الموضوع القيم. حقا انه لموضوع يستحق الوقوف و التمعن فيه فاذن لي ببعض الأسئلة ذات الصلة بالموضوع.

-ذكرت أستاذنا الفاضل أن المعامل الأهم في مقاومة البيتون على التعب هو مجال تغير الإجهادات في العنصر وعدد دورات التحميل، و على حسب علمي أنه من المحتمل تدهور أو فقدان المقاومة strength deterioration or strength loss ازاء دورات التحميل الديناميكية

1-فهل يكفي التحقق من الانتقال الطابقي و من العزوم وقوى القص و قوى العطالة و قيم الدوران كما هو منتشر، أم أن هناك معايير أخرى تضمن لنا بصفة مباشرة التأكد من حدوث التعب من عدمه و بالتالي معرفة كفاءة العناصر؟ 

2- تطرقت في مواضيع سابقة الى خاصية Curvature ductility ، فهل تعتبر معيارا كافيا للتحقق من التعب، وماهي قيمة Curvature ductility التي نستطيع من خلالها استنتاج حدوث التعب ان كانت معيارا مباشرا لمعرفته بالفعل؟

تقبل فائق احترامي و تقديري


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (3 فبراير 2015)

parasismic قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أستاذنا القدير على الموضوع القيم. حقا انه لموضوع يستحق الوقوف و التمعن فيه فاذن لي ببعض الأسئلة ذات الصلة بالموضوع.
> 
> -ذكرت أستاذنا الفاضل أن المعامل الأهم في مقاومة البيتون على التعب هو مجال تغير الإجهادات في العنصر وعدد دورات التحميل، و على حسب علمي أنه من المحتمل تدهور أو فقدان المقاومة strength deterioration or strength loss ازاء دورات التحميل الديناميكية
> 
> ...



بعد التحية،

يجب أن نميز بين نوعين من التعب ... التعب الناتج عن دورات تحميل عالية (High Cyclic Fatigue) و التعب الناتج عن دورات التحميل المنخفضة ( Low Cyclic Fatigh):

بينما يحدث الأول من أجل عدد دورات تحميل عالية (مليون أو عدة ملايين) كما في حالة الجسور أو المنشآت الواقعة في البحر...الخ. والتي تطبق فيها إجهادات أقل بكثير من إجهادات الانهيار لكن تراكب الطاقة (تطور الشقوق الموجودة بشكل مستمر) الناتج يؤدي نهاية لحصول الانهيار.

أما الثاني - و هو ما تقصده بسؤالك - فيحدث من أجل دورات تحميل قليلة (عشرات دورات التحميل) و المترافق مع إجهادات عالية جداً تتجاوز إجهادات حد المرونة ..كما في حالة انهيار مناطق المفاصل اللدنة خلال الزلازل.....في الحقيقة إن كل طرق التصاميم التقليدية لا تلحظ بشكل حقيقي هذا الموضوع... لأنها بالأصل معتمدة على الطريقة الستاتيكية أو طيف الاستجابة والذي لا يعطي معلومات عن عدد دورات التحميل التي يمكن أن يخضع لها العنصر في المجال اللاخطي له .... لكن يمكن ذلك م خلال إجراء التحليل الديناميكي اللاخطي مع أخذ موضوع انخفاض مساحة الحلقة الهستيرية بعين الاعتبار مع تكرار التحميل ( وبرنامج الساب يسمح بذلك).

م.سامر عقيل
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (21 فبراير 2015)

بعد التحية...
سؤال و جواب..

السؤال:
جائني سؤال حول موضوع قيمة زاوية الاحتكاك بين التربة والجدار الاستنادي عند تصميمه بالبرامج الإنشائية مثل بروكون...

الجواب:
سأورد رأي الخاص في هذا الموضوع عندما أقوم بالتصميم ... كما يعلم الجميع فإنه يوجد طريقتين لحساب ضغط التربة واثرها على الجدران بشكل عملي هما طريقة رانكين و طريقة كولمب كما توجد العديد من الطرق البحثية الأكثر دقة لتحديد شكل مخروط الانهيار.
إن الفرقين الاساسين بين طريقة رانكين و كولمب هما كما يلي:
الفرق لأول: تعتبر الطريقة الولى(رانكين) مخروط الانهيار الترابي يوافق زاوية (45 + Φ/2) بينما يبحث عن المخروط الذي يعطي أكبر ضغط للتربة بحالة كولمب .
الفرق الثاني: موضوع أخذ أثر زاوية احتكاك التربة مع الجدار التي تؤثر على زاوية ميل محصلة الضغط المطبقة وبالتالي تتغير المركبة الأفقية لضغط التربة و يتغير معها العزم الناتج عنها... ففي حين تهمل الطريقة الأولى (رانكين) هذا الأثر يتم إدخاله بالطريقة الثانية.

رغم معرفتي أن بعض المراجع و الملفات التعليمية للبرامج تفترض أن زاوية الاحتكاك بين التربة و الجدار مساوية لزاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي للتربة لكن ذلك لا يعني أن ذلك صحيح دوماً.... إن موضوع هذه الزاوية ليست بالامر البسيط و هي تؤثر بشكل كبير على التصميم و خاصة للجدران العالية و يجب على المهندس أن يكون دقيق في تحديد هذه القيمة إذا أراد استخدامها .. 

إن المنطق يقول إن زاوية الاحتكاك بين الجدار و التربة تتعلق بكلاً من مواصفات التربة و الجدار و ليس فقط بمواصفات التربة لوحدها .... وتجد في بعض المراجع القديمة جداول خاصة يتم تحديد فيها قيمة هذه الزاوية تبعأً لنوع مادة الجدار و نوع التربة.... و بحالة التصميم و إذا رغبت بأخذ هذه الزاوية وبغياب هذه الجداول فإنه يمكن اعتماد ما جاء في كتاب *Robert W. Day* :

Often the wall friction is neglected (δ = 0°), but if it is included in the analysis, typical values are (δ = 0.75 Φ ) for the wall friction between granular soil and wood or concrete walls and not more than δ = 20° for the wall friction between granular soil and steel walls such as sheet pile walls.


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (21 فبراير 2015)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> بعد التحية...
> سؤال و جواب..
> 
> السؤال:
> ...



*السلام عليكم
بالاضافة لجواب د. سامر, ارجو الاطلاع على الموضوع في الرابط ادناه, وفيه جرى مناقشة نفس الموضوع بتوسع اكبر.
تحياتي للجميع*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202682.html​


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (21 ديسمبر 2015)

بعد التحية،
أتمنى أن يكون الجميع بالف خير
نستكمل معاُ إنشالله استعراض بعض الأسئلة و محاولة الإجابة عليها.


*السؤال: في البرامج الإنشائية نجد دوما خيارين مرافقين للتحليل الخطي ... تحليل **Analysis* *P-Delta** و تحليل الانتقالات الكبيرة **True Large Displacements Analysis** فما هو الفرق بينهما ؟؟*
*-------------------------------------------- *
كما هو معلوم ، هناك نوعين من اللاخطية. ندعو النوع الأول باللاخطية المادية ( Material Nonlinearity) و ندعو النوع الثاني باللاخطية الهندسية (Geometric Nonlinearity).
في حالة اللاخطية الهندسية فهناك سببين أساسين لهذه اللاخطية، يعتمد السبب الأول على التوازن (Equilibrium) بينما يعتمد الثاني على التوافقية Compatibility)).



لنوضح بداية ماهو المقصود بالتوازن: عند تطبيق حمولات خارجية على المنشأة المدروسة فإن هذه الحمولات الخارجية و القوى الداخلية يجب أن تكون متوازنة في وضع التشوه الناتج للمنشأة. 
من أجل المنشآت التي تكون فيها الانتقالات ذات قيمة صغيرة فإنه يمكن دراسة التوازن في وضع المنشأة الأولي قبل التشوه وهذا يعتبر تقريب مقبول منطقي في هذه الحالة لتسهيل الحسابات. وهنا تكون علاقات التوازن خطية ( أي لو قمنا بزيادة الحمولات الخارجية بمقدار الضعف فإن القوى الداخلية ستزداد بمقدار الضعف أيضاً).
بينما من أجل المنشآت التي تكون فيها الانتقالات ذات قيمة كبيرة فلابد من دراسة التوازن في وضع التشوه الناتج وليس الأولي. و هنا تكون علاقات التوازن غير خطية.


أما مانقصده بالتوافقية: عند تطبيق حمولات خارجية على منشأة ما فإن حصول انتقالات بالمنشأة المدروسة يترافق مع حالة تشوهات بعناصر هذه المنشأة بشكل متوافق لضمان الاستمرارية. 
مثلاً انظر للشكل (1) الذي يبين قضيب خاضع لحمولة أفقية و بحيث أن قمته مثبته بحيث تتحرك بشكل أفقي. عند حصول انتقال أفقي بمقدار ما فإن طول القضيب سيزداد بشكل متناسب مع قيمة الانتقال نتيجة لذلك. وبالتالي عند حساب القوى الداخلية في وضع التشوه يجب أخذ الطول الجديد للقضيب. ( يمكن لمن يريد العودة إلى مراجع نظرية المرونة لمزيد من التعمق بهذا الشأن و خاصة كيفية اختيار تابع الانتقال وبحيث يحقق علاقات ربط التشوهات الزاوية مع التشوهات الناظمية).
بناءً على التعريفين السابقين نستطيع التمييز بين التحليلين كما يلي:
إن تحليل P-Delta يعتمد على دراسة التوازن في وضع التشوه لكن من حيث التوافقية فإنه يعتبر أن التشوهات المرافقة لعناصر المنشأة مهملة. بينما تأخذ طريقة الانتقالات الكبيرة دراسة التوازن في وضع التشوه مع اعتبار أن الانتقالات الناتجة ذات قيمة محسوسة والتي تؤدي لحصول تشوهات في العناصر يجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار. انظر الشكل (2)الذي يوضح تغير قيمة القوة في النابض بتغير طريقة التحليل المعتمدة.

وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.
تحياتي.


----------



## medeaing (25 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



م.سامرعقيل قال:


> أشكر الجميع على المشاركة .. والجميع تقريباُ كانت إجابتهم صحيحة..
> إن الهدف من السؤال السابق هو التأكيد على أهمية التمييز بين مصطلح القساوة أو الصلابة (stiffness) وبين مصطلح المطاوعة أو الممطولية (Ductility) ففي حين تعبر القساوة عن مقاومة التشوه أو الانتقال (أي كلما كان المنشأ أكثر قساوة كلما كان الانتقال الناتج عن تطبيق الحمولة أقل) .. يعبر مفهوم المطاوعة عن قدرة المنشأ في المجال اللاخطي له ( بمعنى آخر قدرة المنشا على تحمل القوى بعد تشكل أول مفصل لدن و حتى حصول الانهيار) ...
> 
> هل يوجد ربط بين القساوة و المطاوعة... في الحقيقة لا يوجد...اي لا يشترط اذا كان المنشأ أكثر قساوة فهو أكثر مطاوعة... أو بالعكس...
> ...



إذا اعتبرنا المعامل R مؤشرا عن المطاوعة فإن عبارة (دور الإهتزاز أكبر فالمطاوعة أكبر) ليست عبارة خاطئة مطلقا بل قد تكون صحيحة في بعض الحالات. 

و كون الكود الأمريكي يعطي لل R قيمة ثابتة و مستقلة عن قيمة دور الإهتزاز لا يعني أن العبارة خاطئة. 

و الحقيقة أن الكود الأمريكي UBC97 لم يكن دقيقا في هذه النقطة و الصحيح هو أن قيمة معامل تقليل القوة ال R ( أو ما يعرف في القانون اللأوربي و القانون الجزائري بمعامل التصرف behavior factor ) مرتبطة بدور الإهتزاز و بالأخص في المنشآت ذات الدور الصغير (أصغر من 0.5 ثانية) أو بعبارة أخرى في المنطقة التي تعرف في طيف الإستجابة بالمنطقة الحساسة للتسارع (acceleration-sensitive region). 

و قد نبهت ال SEAOC لهذا المشكل في الملحق C من ال bluebook :

Present procedures assign a constant value of R for a given
structural system. The reference [Miranda and Bertero,
1994] summarizing the work of a number of researchers
indicates that the system response reduction factors such
as R may need to be _*period dependent*_, particularly for systems
having periods less than about 0.5 seconds. This is
because the inelastic displacements tend to be larger than
those of a linear elastic system in this short period range.


من الذين نبهوا لهذا الخطأ توماس بولاي (tomas paulay) في كتابهSEISMIC DESIGN OF REINFORCED CONCRETE AND MASONRY BUILDINGS​
​
و ترابط ال R بدور الإهتزاز في المنطقة الحساسة للتسارع واضح في بعض القوانين الزلزالية كالقانون الأوربي EC8 و القانون المكسيكي MFDC و قد عقد chopra فصلا في كتابه (الفقرة 23.5.3) للمقارنة بين علاقة ال R و الدور T في مختلف القوانين الزلزالية ( IBC, NBCC, MFDC, EC8 ) و صرح بأن اعتبار بعض القوانين ال R ثابت و مستقل عن ال T لا يتوافق مع النتائج النظرية (و التي ذكرت بالتفصيل في الباب السابع من نفس الكتاب) للاستجابة الديناميكية اللاخطية للجمل في المنطقة الحساسة للتسارع. 



و الجدير بالذكر هو أن ال R في المنطقة الحساسة للتسارع من طيف الإستجابة يكبر كلما كان الدور أكبر و هو ما يظهر جليا في الصورة التالية المقتبسة من نفس الفقرة في كتاب chopra :



الصورة توضح جليا علاقة ال R بدور الإهتزاز و أن دور اهتزاز أكبر يستلزم R أكبر في المنطقة الحساسة للتسارع.
فإذا أخذنا منشأين ذوي جملة مقاومة للزلازل من نفس النوع (و لنقل مثلا جدران قص حاملة bearing wall التي تتميز بدور اهتزاز صغير يكون عادة في البنايات القصيرة في المنطقة الحساسة للتسارع ) فإن المنشأ الذي يكون دور اهتزازه الرئيسي أكبر سيكون له معامل تخيض R أكبر.
لهذا قلت في بداية جوابي إن عبارة (دور الإهتزاز أكبر فالمطاوعة أكبر) ليست خاطئة مطلقا بل صحيحة (و إن كانت غير دقيقة) في البنايات ذات دور الإهتزاز الصغير مع اعتبار الR مؤشرا دالا على المطاوعة.

و العلم عند الله تعالى
تشكراتي للأستاذ سامر عقيل و لجميع الأساتذة و الأعضاء الذين ساهموا في إثراء هذا الموضوع
بارك الله في الجميع
سلام


----------



## medeaing (25 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
لتتم الفائدة أقوم بإرفاق الروابط لكل من كتاب chopra و paulay

http://bookzz.org/book/2064697/f3108a
http://bookzz.org/book/1215220/5934f5 

أنبه أن النسخة المرفقة من كتاب chopra هي الطبعة الرابعة 2012

سلام


----------



## medeaing (26 ديسمبر 2015)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> أهلا استاذ محمد..
> 
> بداية اسمح لي أن أوضح نقطة مهمة... وفيها غموض قليلاً عند المهندسين... وهي الفرق بين طاقة الزلزال و شدته..
> إن مقياس ريختر يقيس طاقة الزلزال المحررة وهي كمية ثابتة ..لا تتعلق بالمنطقة التي ندرس عندها أثر الزلزال.. بينما أثر الزلزال على المنشآت والضرر الناتج يقاس يما يسمى شدة الزلزال وفق مقياس ميكافيللي المعدل... وبالتالي مهما كان الزلزال فطاقته ثابتة بينما شدته تتغير من منطقة لأخرى تبعاً للضرر الناتج... ومن الجدير بالذكر ان مقياس ريختر هو 8 درجات بينما ميكافيللي هو 12 درجة..



الصحيح أن مقياس رشتر (magnitude M) ليس محدودا بثمان درجات بل هو مقياس مفتوح يمكن أن يأخذ أي قيمة.
فال M هي اللوغرتم العشاري للقيمة الأعظمية المسجلة في سيسمومتر ذو خصائص معينة (و هو Wood–Anderson short-period torsion seismometer ) ويمكن أن تأخذ قيم أكبر من 8 في الزلازل الكبيرة كما يمكن أن تأخذ قيم صغيرة جدا (نظريا حتى القيم السالبة ممكنة) في الزلازل الصغيرة.

و العلم عند الله

سلام


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (1 يناير 2016)

medeaing قال:


> الصحيح أن مقياس رشتر (magnitude M) ليس محدودا بثمان درجات بل هو مقياس مفتوح يمكن أن يأخذ أي قيمة.
> فال M هي اللوغرتم العشاري للقيمة الأعظمية المسجلة في سيسمومتر ذو خصائص معينة (و هو Wood–Anderson short-period torsion seismometer ) ويمكن أن تأخذ قيم أكبر من 8 في الزلازل الكبيرة كما يمكن أن تأخذ قيم صغيرة جدا (نظريا حتى القيم السالبة ممكنة) في الزلازل الصغيرة.
> 
> و العلم عند الله
> ...



بداية أشكر لك مشاركتك...وأنا سعيد جداً برؤية بعض الزملاء الذين بدؤوا بالدخول بالمواضيع المتقدمة. 
رغم أنني أرى أن الموضوع لايستاهل النقاش فيه من الجانب الهندسي .... لكن لاضير من ذكر رأي حول ذلك من الناحية البحثية....لذلك اسمح لي أن أوضح الموضوع بمزيد من التفصيل.

الهدف من ملاحظتي التنبيه أنه لايوجد ارتباط صريح بين مفهومي القساوة ( الصلابة) و المطاوعة كما يكرره كثير من المهندسين خلال دوراتهم في المنشآت الواقعية... و ماقلته حرفياً ( لا يشترط اذا كان المنشأ أكثر قساوة فهو أكثر مطاوعة أو بالعكس) وهذه هي القاعدة العامة. .. ولم أقل أبداُ إن العبارة تكون خاطئة دوماً "كما ذكرت انت."
الآن من أجل ماذهبت إليه.. أنا أويدك انه رياضياً هناك أثر لدور الاهتزاز الطبيعي ( وربما الأصح قولنا نسبة دور الاهتزاز الطبيعي للجملة إلى دور الاهتزاز الموافق للقيمة العظمى الطيفية الموافقة من الزلزال المدروس) على علاقة معامل المطاوعة مع المعامل R لكن دعني اذكر النقاط التالية: 

1- باعتبار انه لديك معرفة بمبادئ التصميم الزلزالي .فأنت تعلم بالطبع إن استنتاج علاقة المعامل R بدلالة معامل المطاوعة تجريبياً تم تقسيمه إلى أربع مجالات ( مجال الدور الطويل ، و مجال الدور القصير، مجال الدور القصير جداُ و المنشآت مطلقة الصلابة) تبعا لمبدأ الطاقة المتساوية Equal Energy principle و مبدأ الانتقال المتساوي Equal Displacement Principle .. لكن هذا لا ينافي قولنا أنه لايوجد ارتباط صريح من حيث المبدأ بين الصلابة و المطاوعة ... فمن أجل المجال العام للمنشآت قد تجد منشأة ذات دور اهتزاز أكبر من منشأة أخرى ومطاوعتها أقل ( قارن بين جملة الإطار العادي و جدران القص) وقد تجد منشأة ذات دور اهتزاز أكبر من جملة أخرى و مطاعتها أكبر ( قارن بين إطار خاص و جدران قص). هذه هي الفكرة الأساسية.

2- من أجل الجمل ذات دور الاهتزاز المنخفض جداً (T<0.2 sec) لايوجد علاقة دقيقة بما فيه الكفاية لربط عامل المطاوعة بدلالة المعامل R. رغم وجود الكثير من الأبحاث و العلاقات حول ذلك. 

3- من أجل الحالة النظرية أن المنشأة مطلقة الصلابة تماماً T=0 فإن R=1 وبغض النظر عن المطاوعة.

4- تعلم أن علاقات الربط بين معامل المطاوعة و R استنتجت من دراسة جملة ذات درجة حرية واحدة بسلوك مرن - تام اللدونة (SDOF - elastoplastic systems) و بافتراض حلقات هستيرية مستقرة.... من أجل المنشآت الواقعية ذات الدور المنخفض (T<0.5 sec) حيث تكون هناك مبدأ تساوي الطاقة هو المعتمد وخاصة إذا كان سلوك المفاصل اللدنة ليست بشكل المطلوب أو أنها تعاني من انخفاض في مساحة الحلقة الهستيرية مع التحميل الدوري المعكوس و عالي الشدة... قد تصبح حتى العلاقة المعروفة بين R ومعامل المطاوعة في هذا المجال غير دقيقة.... وانت تعلم أنه هناك البعض من الكودات العالمية أصبحت يلغي تماماً منطقة الصعود من منحن طيف الاستجابة تماماً (التي توافق المنشآت ذات دور الاهتزاز المنخفض) ويعتبر هذه المنطقة امتداد لعتبة الطيف العظمى كما هو ببعض كودات الجسور.

5- إذا نظرنا للموضوع من جهة أخرى (من الناحية المنطقية) لو أخذنا جائز ظفري Cantilever فإننا بسهولة نقول أن تسليح الضغط أو التطويق العرضي للأساور Confinement مثلاً لن يؤثران كثيرا على القساوة في المجال المرن للظفر ( قبل بداية تشكل المفصل اللدن) بينما سيكون لهما الأثر الكبير من أجل المطاوعة .... وبالتالي منطقياً هناك الكثير من المعاملات التي تؤثر بشكل مختلف على موضوعي المطاوعة و الصلابة ... وعملية الربط بينهما سلباً أو إيجاباً بشكل مطلق غير ممكنة عملياً.

6- في الحالات الخاصة مثل المنشآت القريبة من الفالق أو تلك الأبحاث حول اختلاف تواتر اهتزاز أحد العناصر في إطار على استجابة الجملة ككل... الخ. كل تلك المواضيع تعتبر مواضيع بحثية تنطبق على الحالات الخاصة و ليس على عموم المنشآت.

نهاية أقول : أنا أتفق معك حول وجود أثر لدور الاهتزاز على قيمة R عند دراسة جملة SDOF ، وهي أوضح في حالة المنشآت ذات الدور الواقع ضمن المنطقة الحساسة للتسارع مقارنة مع حالة المنطقة الحساسة للسرعة.... لكن حتى هذا الأثر موضوع رياضي و لايزال فيه الكثير من عدم الدقة في تحديده من أجل المنشآت متعددة درجات الحرية MDOF الواقعية ... وتبقى القاعدة العامة من أجل المنشآت الهندسية الواقعية كما ذكرتها (لايشترط أن تترافق زيادة دور الاهتزاز مع زيادة المطاوعة). وهذا ماذهبت إليه معظم الكودات العالمية من خلال تحديد R بغض النظر عن قيمة دور الاهتزاز الطبيعي للمنشأة المدروسة (وإن كنت ميال لتفضيل أن يتم التخفيض لأجزاء الطيف بقيم مختلفة تبعاُ لعلاقتي R مع عامل المطاوعة حسب المجالات : دور طويل - دور قصير) . وحتى المرجع المعروف الذي اعتمدت عليه حضرتك لـ Chopra عندما يريد إنشاء طيف الاستجابة المخفض من الطيف المرن لايقوم باعتبار أن علاقة R ترتبط مع دور الاهتزاز ؟؟؟ فقط يخفض كل مجال من الطيف من العلاقة المناسبة لكن من أجل نفس المجال مثلاً T<0.5sec يتم تخفيض كل النقاط ضمن هذا المجال بنفس القيمة. أليس كذلك ؟؟
------------------------------------------- 
لنأتي إلى موضوع عدد درجات مقياس ريختر.... 
باعتبار أن مقياس ريختر يتعلق بالطاقة المحررة خلال الزلزال ( أو بشكل أدق كمية طاقة الإجهاد التي تسبّب في إحداث الزلزال ) فهو ليس محدود نظرياً لكن ذلك ليس كلام علمي فلايمكن أن يكون زلزال ذو درجة 20 مثلاً على ريختر وذلك لسببين: 
1- ذاع تعريف عدد درجات مقياس ريختر بثمانية (وفي ما بعد بتسعة) باعتبار أنه لم يأتي على الكرة الأرضية تاريخياً زلزال مسجل بطاقة كافية لتقييمه بدرجة 10 ...( اعتقد أن أكبر زلزال بتاريخ الأرض كان بـ بزلزال تشيلي عام 1960 و بقدر مساوي 9.5 ) . 
2 يرى بعض علماء الزلازل أنه إذا تعرضت الأرض لزلزال بقوة تتجاوز 10 فإن ذلك ربما سيؤثر على مصير الأرض نفسها >>> حيث تقدر الطاقة المحررة من زلزال 12 على ريختر نظريا بأنها مساوية للطاقة المحررة من انفجار 160 كوادرليون من مادة TNT !!! وربما يكون هذا كاف لانشطار الأرض إلى قسمين "نظرياً لتخيل حجم الطاقة الناتجة" .

نهاية سعيد بملاحظتك و شكرا مرة ثانية لمشاركتك.


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (11 يناير 2016)

* تعالوا لنفكر معاً (1)*
*------------------------*
*الموضوع: لماذا الأساور ( الأتاري - Stirrups) أفقية في حالة الأظفار القصيرة brackets and corbels؟*
*---------------------------------------*

* بالنظر إلى تفصيلة الأظفار القصيرة في الكودات العالمية (الشكل **1**)* * فإننا نلاحظ أن وضع الأساور يتم بشكل أفقي وليس بشكل شاقولي كما في حالة الأظفار العادية Cantilever. فكيف يمكن تفسير ذلك؟ *


*
الجواب:*
*-------*
إن الإجابة على هذا السؤال يتطلب الفهم العميق لسلوك الظفر القصير و حالات الانهيار الممكنة له مقارنة مع حالة الأظفار العادية (الطويلة) المعروفة.

يبين الشكل (2) مسارات الإجهادات الرئيسية في ظفر قصير (الخط المنقط يمثل مسار إجهادات الضغط بينما الخط المستمر يمثل مسار إجهادات الشد). و نستطيع بسهولة تميز النقاط التالية: 
1- إن إجهادات الشد تقريباً أفقية بينما إجهادات الضغط مائلة.
2- إن قيمة إجهادات الشد بين نقطة تطبيق الحمولة و وجه المسند تقريباً تبقى ثابتة.
3- إن إجهادات الضغط على طول حافة الظفر القصير تقريباً ثابتة.
4- إن شكل الظفر ليس له تأثير كبير على توزع الإجهادات أي لو تم تحليل ظفر بمقطع منتظم فإن الزاوية السفلية ستكون تقريباً خالية من الإجهادات لذلك جرت العادة أن يكون الظفر القصير متغير العطالة.


يبين الشكل (3) حالات الانهيار الممكنة بحالة الإظفار القصيرة والتي يمكن تلخيصها بمايلي:
1- انهيار الشد الناتج عن الانعطاف والتي يؤذي لزيادة التشققات بسبب وصول التسليح الأساسي للسيلان مما يؤدي بالنهاية لحصول تحطم بالبيتون عند نهاية المقطع الخطر للظفر القصير (a).
2- حصول تحطم قطري على طول القطر المضغوط بعد تشكل مجموعة من الشقوق الناتجة عن الانعطاف (b).
3- يمكن أن تؤدي مجموعة متتالية من الشقوق إلى حدوث قص انزلاقي وبالتالي انفصال لكامل الظفر(c).
4- إذا كانت الحمولة مطبقة بشكل قريب من حافة الظفر فقد يحدث انهيار عند هذه الحافة إلا إذا كانت مقواة بصفيحة أو زاوية فولاذية مثلاً (d).
5- يمكن أن يحدث انهيار بالدهس أسفل الحمولة المطبقة (e).
6- حدوث انهيار في الظفر بسبب وجود قوة شد مطبقة على الظفر(f). 



*مما سبق نجد: أنه من وجهة نظر مسار الإجهادات فإن إجهادات الشد الناتجة أفقية بشكل أساسي، و من وجهة نظر حالات الانهيار فإن استخدام تسليح شاقولي في الظفر القصير بدون فائدة لأنه لا يمكن أن يمنع أي حالة من حالات الانهيار السابقة. وهذا ما يفسر أن الأساور في حالة الأظفار القصيرة تكون أفقية. *
*ملاحظة 1:* بعض المهندسين يفضلون استخدام أساور شاقولية إنشائية لمقاومة عزوم الفتل الطارئة. 
*ملاحظة 2*: من الناحية التصميمية نعتبر أن ميكانيزم المقاومة يعتمد على أن القوة المطبقة ستحلل إلى قوى شد أفقية في الجزء العلوي سيقاومها تسليح علوي افقي و ذراع بيتونية مضغوطة قطرية التي يجب تحقيق الإجهادات فيها.

م. سامر عقيل.
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم.


----------



## medeaing (14 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أولا أشكر الأستاذ سامر عقيل على جوابه العلمي الثري و أعتذر على تأخري في الرد بسبب كثرة المشاغل في الأسبوعين الماضيين.
و أستسمح أستاذنا الفاضل في مناقشته في بعض المسائل.




> الهدف من ملاحظتي التنبيه أنه لايوجد ارتباط صريح بين مفهومي القساوة ( الصلابة) و المطاوعة كما يكرره كثير من المهندسين خلال دوراتهم في المنشآت الواقعية... و ماقلته حرفياً ( لا يشترط اذا كان المنشأ أكثر قساوة فهو أكثر مطاوعة أو بالعكس) وهذه هي القاعدة العامة. .. ولم أقل أبداُ إن العبارة تكون خاطئة دوماً "كما ذكرت انت."




العبارة التي ناقشتها أنا في مشاركتي السابقة لم تكن عبارة (لا يشترط اذا كان المنشأ أكثر قساوة فهو أكثر مطاوعة أو بالعكس) و إنما العبارة التي ناقشتها كانت عبارة ((فأرجو أن لا يردد احد عبارة (دور الإهتزاز أكبر فالمطاوعة أكبر)...)) مع التركيز على اعتبار ال *R** هو المؤشر الدال على المطاوعة*. ​ فأنا لم أناقش *علاقة الصلابة بالمطاوعة* بل ناقشت علاقة *ال **R** ب ال **T* و ذكرت العلاقة بينهما بالإحالة إلى المراجع المعتبرة في هذا الفن و خلصت إلى أن عبارة (دور الإهتزاز أكبر فالمطاوعة أكبر) قد تكون صحيحة في مجال محدد بشرط اعتبار ال R هو المؤشر الدال على المطاوعة. و ناقشت عدم دقة ال UBC في هذه النقطة و أحلت إلى تنبيه ال SEAOC على ذلك.​ أظن أن ملاحظتي كانت في محلها و أن هذا الموضوع حري بالتوضيح و النقاش و لا أوافقك أبدا عندما تقول :​


> أرى أن الموضوع لايستاهل النقاش فيه من الجانب الهندسي




و قد ناقش الموضوع أساتذة هذا الفن و قد أحلت إلى ثلاث مراجع (البلووبوك و بولاي و شوبرا) و أخص بالذكر شوبرا الذي ناقش الموضوع بإسهاب مما يدل على أنه موضوع حري بالنقاش.

​


> وحتى المرجع المعروف الذي اعتمدت عليه حضرتك لـ Chopra عندما يريد إنشاء طيف الاستجابة المخفض من الطيف المرن لايقوم باعتبار أن علاقة R ترتبط مع دور الاهتزاز ؟؟؟ فقط يخفض كل مجال من الطيف من العلاقة المناسبة لكن من أجل نفس المجال مثلاً T<0.5sec يتم تخفيض كل النقاط ضمن هذا المجال بنفس القيمة. أليس كذلك ؟؟​



لا ليس الأمر كذلك.
عند إنشاء طيف الستجابة اللاخطي المخفض من الطيف المرن (الخطي) لا بد من اعتبار الترابط بين ال R و بين دور الإهتزاز في المجالين :


من أجل Ta < Tn < Tb ، 
من أجل Tc’<Tn<Tc ، 
و لا بد من التنبيه إلى أن المعادلة 7.11.1 من الفقرة 7.11.1 لم تذكر إلا ثلاث مجالات وهي :


Tn<Ta ، 
Tb < Tn <Tc’ ، 
Tc < Tn ، 
ففي هذه *المجالات الثلاث* قيمة ال R ثابتة و لا ترابط بينها و بين دور الإهتزاز و لعل هذا الذي يوهم أن ال R ثابت في *جميع المجالات* و لكن لو دققنا النظر في الصورة 7.11.3 و في المراحل الست التي ذكرها شوبرا لإنشاء الطيف اللاخطي (و لا سيما المرحلة الخامسة) لتبين لنا بوضوح أن :


المجالات *خمسة* ، و ليست ثلاث فقط كما قد يتوهم الناظر للمعادلة 7.11.1 ، 
قيمة ال R مستقلة عن دور الإهتزاز في ثلاث مجالات من الخمسة *و مرتبطة (بتناسب خطي) مع دور الإهتزاز في مجالين من الخمسة و هما* : 
1-من أجل Ta < Tn < Tb ،
2-من أجل Tc’<Tn<Tc ،

و لتوضيح الترابط (التناسب الخطي) بين ال R  و دور الإهتزاز في هذين المجالين لا بد عند إنشاء الطيف اللا خطي من معرفة ما يلي:​ 1- في المجال Ta < Tn < Tb : يتم توصيل النقطة a’ التي *تطابق* النقطة a  بالنقطة b’ *المخفضة* من النقطة b و هذا يعني أن *قيمة ال **R** في هذا المجال تكبر (بتناسب خطي) كلما كبرت قيمة دور الإهتزاز **T* .​ 2- في المجال Tc’<Tn<Tcينبغي التنبه إلى أن الدور المميز لبداية المنطقة الحساسة للسرعة في الطيف الخطي (Tc ) لا يساوي الدور المميز لبداية المنطقة الحساسة للسرعة في الطيف اللاخطي (Tc’ ) أي أن النقطة c’ تمثل تخفيض العمودي للنقطة c *زائد إزاحة أفقية إلى الخلف* ( فاصلة النقطة C تختلف عن فاصلة النقطة C’ ) و هو ما يستلزم أن قيمة ال *R** في هذا المجال تكبر (بتناسب خطي) كلما كبرت قيمة دور الإهتزاز **T** .*​و إذا دققنا النظر إلى هذين المجالين في الصورة 7.11.3 فإننا سنلاحظ بوضوح عدم توازي الطيف اللاخطي مع الطيف الخطي و هو ما يعني أن قيمة ال R في هذين المجالين ليست ثابتة بل *متزايدة بتزايد قيمة دور الإهتزاز*.



قد ذكر هذا شوبرا بصراحة في الفقرة 7.11.1 حيث قال :​  At the long-period end of the spectrum, _R__y _tends to _μ_. In between, _R__y _varies with _T__n _in an irregular manner for a single ground motion, but its median over the ground motion ensemble varies relatively smoothly with Tn*, generally increasing significantly with **T**n **over the acceleration-sensitive spectral region*, but only slightly over the velocity-sensitive region

و لقد أعاد شوبرا رسم العلاقة بين ال R
و دور الإهتزاز و بصورة أوضح في الفقرة 22.5.3 و التي اقتبست منها الصورة التالية ( و قد سبق و أن وضعتها في مشاركتي السابقة و هي تبين بوضوح ما ذكر سابقا في الفقرة 7.11.2):








> (وإن كنت ميال لتفضيل أن يتم التخفيض لأجزاء الطيف بقيم مختلفة تبعاُ لعلاقتي
> R مع عامل المطاوعة حسب المجالات : دور طويل - دور قصير)



على هذا الرأي ما هي العلاقة بين ال R 
و عامل المطاوعة التي ستستعملها في مجال الدور القصير؟





> - إذا نظرنا للموضوع من جهة أخرى (من الناحية المنطقية) لو أخذنا جائز ظفري Cantilever فإننا بسهولة نقول أن تسليح الضغط أو التطويق العرضي للأساور Confinement مثلاً لن يؤثران كثيرا على القساوة في المجال المرن للظفر ( قبل بداية تشكل المفصل اللدن) بينما سيكون لهما الأثر الكبير من أجل المطاوعة .... وبالتالي منطقياً هناك الكثير من المعاملات التي تؤثر بشكل مختلف على موضوعي المطاوعة و الصلابة ... وعملية الربط بينهما سلباً أو إيجاباً بشكل مطلق غير ممكنة عملياً.​



لا خلاف حول هذه النقطة و أنا أوافقك في النتيجة التي خلصت إليها و لكن لا أوافقك في اختيار الجائز الظفري كمثال لتبيين تأثير حديد التطويق (confinement ) على المطاوعة . 
وذلك لأن تأثير حديد التطويق على المطاوعة إنما يكون واضحا في الأعمدة (التي تتعرض عادة لقوى ضغط كبيرة و تكون نسبة الحديد فيها عالية) أما الجوائز (التي تتعرض غالبا لعزوم فقط دون قوى ضغط) فتأثير حديد التطويق على مطاوعتها ليس بالأمر الواضح بل لا بد من التفريق بين :


جائز ذو نسبة تسليح الشد (رو) صغيرة (lightly reinforced beam ) و التي تتمتع أصالة بمطاوعة كبيرة دون الإحتياج إلى تسليح التطويق. ففي مثل هذه العناصر لا تأثير لل confinement على المطاوعة، 
جائز ذو نسبة تسليح الشد (رو ) كبيرة (heavily reinforced beam ) و التي يؤثر فيها بوضوح حديد التطويق ليس فقط على مطاوعتها بل حتى على مقاومتها العزمية (moment capacity ) و ذلك بسبب التأثير البالغ لحديد التطويق في زيادة مقاومة الخرسانة لإجهادات الضغط. 
و لقد استفاض في شرح هذه النقطة توماس بولاي في الفقرة 6.5.1 من كتابه (reinforced concrete structures ) و منه اقتبست الصورة التالية التي تبين التأثير الضعيف لل confinement على مطاوعة الجوائز ذوات نسبة تسليح الشد الصغيرة :




و الشاهد هو أن الجائز الظفري لا يعتبر مثال جيد لتبيين أثر تسليح التطويق على المطاوعة و لو مثلت بعمود معرض لقوى ضغط كبيرة (كأعمدة الطوابق السفلى في الأبراج) أو خصصت الجوائز ذات نسبة تسليح عالية لكان المثال أوضح.


و العلم عند الله
و الشكر موصول إليكم مرة أخرى و أسأل الله أن يزيدنا و إياكم من علمه

سلام


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (15 يناير 2016)

بداية شكرا جزيلاً لردك ... وأنا سعيد بنقاشنا حول مواضيع متقدمة.. وإن كنت أتمنى أن يكون النقاش حول نقاط أكثر أهمية مما نحن فيه..... وكلي أمل أن ذلك سيكون بالمستقبل القريب.



بالنسبة لموضوع شوبرا ومجالات الطيف .. 
في المجالات الرئيسية الثلاث التي تغطي مجالات دور الاهتزاز، فإن شوبرا اعتبر أن قيمة R ثابتة في كل مجال عن دور الاهتزاز ( رغم انه علمياً هناك ارتباط) ..ان المجالات التي وضحتها بالرسمة فهي مجالات صغيرة تربط بين المجالات الرئيسية بعلاقة خطية لانه لا يمكن أن يكون هناك قفزة مباشرة.... و لو أخذنا المجال الكبير الذي تتكلم عنه بشكل أساسي (Ta -Tb) على الشكل الموضح سابقاً هو مجال يوافق...


جملة ذات درجة حرية واحدة. 
من أجل سلوك مرن - تام اللدونة 
حلقة هستيرية مستقرة 
دور اهتزاز بقيمة صغيرة جداً (أقل من 0.1 sec) 
 فإذا أضفنا لها كما تعلم أن المنشآت التي تهتز بتواتر عالي واقعياُ في المجال اللاخطي هي منشآت خاصة جدا و غير مفهومة تماماً من حيث الاستجابة.. . و يكفي ماقال بريسلي أنه ضمن المجال الصغير للدور الاهتزاز (T<0.2 sec) فإن العلاقة بين R و المطاوعة غير واضحة و العلاقة المعروفة غير دقيقة فما بالك بمجال T<0.1 sec ... . وبعد كل ذلك .... فهل ستعتبر هذا المجال يشكل قاعدة من أجل المنشآت الحقيقية !! أنا لا أوافقك الرأي في هذه الجزئية . والشكل المرفق يوضح ما قاله بريسلي : 
 



أما موضوع التطويق: فحقيقة الأمر أحزنني جوابك هنا بقدر ما أسعدني الجواب الأول... نحن نتناقش بهدف المعرفة و ليس الهدف الدخول بمهاترات... موضوع التطويق موضوع كبير ويتعلق بعشرات العوامل وإذا أردت أن ندخل بنقاش عميق حوله فأنا مستعد واعتقد أنني ضليع جداُ بهذا الموضوع..... إن الهدف من المثال أن هناك الكثير من المتغيرات التي تؤثر على المطاوعة بشكل كبير بينما أثرها على الصلابة التي ترتبط بدور الاهتزاز قد تكون أقل بكثير بغض النظر إن كان ظفر او عمود أو جدار قص... ومن جهة أخرى أنا سألتك عن المقارنة بين جملة الاطار العادي و الخاص مع حالة جدار القص التي تؤكد وجهة نظري .... وردك من خلال تحريف نقطة النقاش المنطقية التي أوردتها حول كيف يمكن الربط منطقياُ بين موضوعين ( المطاوعة و الصلابة) إذا كانت هناك كثير من المتغيرات تؤثر بشكل مختلف على كلاً منهما أو مقارنة نوعي الإطار مع حالة جدار القص من خلال استعراض معلومة معروفة عن التطويق وبعيدة عن نقطة النقاش لا يعتبر ردا علمياُ أو مقبولاً... حقيقة أحزنتني. 


على كلاً سأكرر رأي : أن الموضوع لايستحق النقاش فيه وكي لايتحول الموضوع إلى مهاترات ..... نحن متفقين رياضياً لكن الاختلاف هو بإمكانية صحة تطبيق تلك العلاقة من أجل المنشآت الواقعية..... أنا أتفق معك حول وجود أثر لدور الاهتزاز على قيمة R عند دراسة جملة SDOF ، و لكن حتى هذا الأثر موضوع رياضي ومن أجل مجالات محددة ضيقة للدور الاهتزاز و لايزال فيه الكثير من عدم الدقة في تحديده من أجل المنشآت متعددة درجات الحرية MDOF الواقعية ... وتبقى القاعدة العامة كما أراها و تراها الكودات العالمية المعروفة أنه من أجل المنشآت الهندسية الواقعية "لايشترط أن تترافق زيادة دور الاهتزاز مع زيادة المطاوعة " 

أنا مؤمن بالاختلاف العلمي البناء .. و لذلك أعود مرة ثانية لشكرك و أرجو أن لايزيد خلافنا إلا مودة بيننا... وعلى الزملاء الاطلاع على كلاً من وجهتي النظر و اعتماد ما يراه مناسباً.

تحياتي لك .


----------



## medeaing (15 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

أرجوا إجابتي على هذا السؤال قبل تعليقي على جوابك الأخير



> (وإن كنت ميال لتفضيل أن يتم التخفيض لأجزاء الطيف بقيم مختلفة تبعاُ لعلاقتي
> R مع عامل المطاوعة حسب المجالات : دور طويل - دور قصير)
> على هذا الرأي ما هي العلاقة بين ال R
> و عامل المطاوعة التي ستستعملها في مجال الدور القصير؟



بالتوفيق

سلام


----------



## medeaing (18 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



> في المجالات الرئيسية الثلاث التي تغطي مجالات دور الاهتزاز، فإن شوبرا اعتبر أن قيمة R ثابتة في كل مجال عن دور الاهتزاز ( رغم انه علمياً هناك ارتباط) ..ان المجالات التي وضحتها بالرسمة فهي مجالات صغيرة تربط بين المجالات الرئيسية بعلاقة خطية لانه لا يمكن أن يكون هناك قفزة مباشرة....



أرجوا تصحيح الأخطاء أولا قبل الدخول في مسألة "القفزة المباشرة" 

لقد كتبت في مشاركتك السابقة :

"وحتى المرجع المعروف الذي اعتمدت عليه حضرتك لـ Chopra عندما يريد إنشاء طيف الاستجابة المخفض من الطيف المرن لايقوم باعتبار أن علاقة R ترتبط مع دور الاهتزاز ؟؟؟ فقط يخفض كل مجال من الطيف من العلاقة المناسبة لكن من أجل نفس المجال *مثلاً** T<0.5sec **يتم تخفيض كل النقاط ضمن هذا المجال بنفس القيمة**. **أليس كذلك *؟؟"

هل قام شوبرا بتخفيض كل النقاط بنفس القيمة في المجال T<0.5 ؟
الجواب "لا" طبعا
و قد أخطأت في مشاركتك السابقة عندما زعمت العكس فأرجو أن تصحح.



> و يكفي ماقال بريسلي أنه ضمن المجال الصغير للدور الاهتزاز (T<0.2 sec) فإن العلاقة بين R و المطاوعة غير واضحة و العلاقة المعروفة غير دقيقة فما بالك بمجال T<0.1 sec ... . وبعد كل ذلك .... فهل ستعتبر هذا المجال يشكل قاعدة من أجل المنشآت الحقيقية !! أنا لا أوافقك الرأي في هذه الجزئية . والشكل المرفق يوضح ما قاله بريسلي :
> 
> 1.png



نقطة النقاش ليست دقة أو عدم دقة العلاقة بين ال R و المطاوعة 
نقطة النقاش هي اعتبار تزايد (كمبدأ عام بغض النظر عن دقة المعادلات) ال R بتزايد دور الإهتزاز في المنطقة الحساسة للتسارع . 

الملاحظ في الصورة (التي قمت باقتباسها من كتاب بريسلي) أنك نقلت جملتين منفصلتين تماما و حذفت كلاما مهما ذكره بريسلي بينهما.
فالجملة الأولى نقلتها من آخر الصفحة 77 و أما الجملة الثانية فمن وسط الصفحة 79 و بينهما (أي في الصفحة 78 و بداية الصفحة 79 ) كلام مهم يبين رأي بريسلي بوضوح.
و لمزيد من التوضيح أقول :


الجملة الأولى من الصورة انتقدت المعادلة 2.14.b في المجال T<0.2s، 
و المعادلة 2.14.b هي :m=(R[SUP]2[/SUP] +1)/2 أو بعبارة أخرى هي R=(2m-1)[SUP]0.5[/SUP] و هي المعادلة التي استنتجت من "مبدأ الطاقة المتساوية " ( equal energy principal ) التي تعتبر *ال **R** متغير من مجال إلى مجال و لكنه (في نفس المجال) ثابت و لا علاقة له بال* *T*. . *فالجملة الأولى من الصورة التي رفعتها أنت من كتاب بريسلي تنتقد رأيك الذي قلت في مشاركة سابقة لك أنك "ميال إليه" *



الرأي الذي اختاره بريسلي هو اعتبار *الإرتباط بين ال **R ** و* *T ** بتناسب (تزايد) خطي في كل المجال من أجل **T<0.7 s*  و هذا ما ذكره بوضوح فيما بعد (في بداية الصفحة 79 ) حيث قال : 



و قد ذكر بريسلي في بحث آخر له أن هذه المعادلة الأخيرة (التي تعتبر ال R غير ثابت بل متناسب خطيا مع ال T في المجال T<0.7 ) تعتبر أكثر أمنا (more conservative) من أجل T<0.32 s (و هو ما يشمل طبعا المجال T<0.2s)



و الحاصل هو أن رأي بريسلي يوافق رأي شوبرا في اعتبار تزايد ال R بتزايد دور الإهتزاز في المجال الحساس للتسارع 
بل إن بريسلي اعتمد هذا الترابط (التزايد الخطي) بين ال R و دور الإهتزاز في كل المجال T<0.7s و هو مجال أوسع من المجال الذي اعتمده شوبرا.
و أنبه الأعضاء المتابعين للموضوع أن كتاب بريسلي الذي اقتبس منه سامر عقيل هو نفسه كتاب بولاي الذي رفعته أنا في أول مشاركاتي. فالكتاب من تأليفهما معا :
Seismic Design Of Reinforced Concrete And Masonry Buildings - T.Paulay,M.Priestley (1992)
و قد سبق لي و أن نقلت (في أول مشاركة لي) رأيهما و بينت أنهما ينتقدان القوانين الزلزالية التي تعتبر عدم الإرتباط بين ال R و دور الإهتزاز. و هذا الرأي ذكراه في نفس الفقرة التي اقتبس منها سامر عقيل و هي الفقرة 2.3.4 .

يتبع...


----------



## medeaing (18 فبراير 2016)

....


أما الجملة الثانية من الصورة فقد ذكرها بريسلي في آخر الفقرة 2.3.4 وذكر فيها أن النتائج التي بنيت على اعتماد حلقة هستيرية ذات شكل "مرن-مثالي اللدونة" (elastoplastic ) قد تكون غير آمنة من أجل المنشآت ذات حلقات هستيرية ضيقة. 
 لا شك أن هذا قد يفهم منه انتقاد دقة المعادلة 2.15.d (التي تعتبر التزايد _*الخطي *_) و لكن هذا لا يستلزم انتقاد المبدأ العام (الذي أثبته بريسلي في نفس الفقرة ) من اعتبار تزايد ال R بتزايد دور الإهتزاز في مجال الدور القصير فضلا عن أن يستلزم تفضيل اعتماد قيمة ثابتة لل R في كل المجال.
و الجدير بالذكر أنه بعد كتاب بريسلي و بولاي جاءت أبحاث كثيرة درست تأثير شكل الحلقة الهستيرية ( و أيضا تأثير عوامل أخرى كشدة الزلزال ، نوع التربة ، البعد عن البؤرة،...) على العلاقة بين ال R و دور الإهتزاز.
و أذكر الأبحاث التي وقفت عليها و هي :


vidic et al (1994) : و هو البحث الذي اعتمد عليه الكود الأوربي EC8 في إنشاء طيف الإستجابة اللاخطي 
miranda and bertero (1994) : و هو البحث الذي أحالت إليه ال SEAOC في البلوبوك و قد سبق و أن ذكرت هذه الإحالة في مشاركة سابقة 
b. borzi, a.s. elnashai(2000) : و هو بحث مهم ذكر فيه خلاصة الأبحاث السابقة. 
 و رغم اختلاف المعدلات المقترحة من بحث لآخر إلا أن كل الأبحاث أثبتت *تزايد ال R بتزايد دور الإهتزاز في مجال الدور القصير*. و هو ما تبينه الصورة التالية التي اقتبستها من البحث الأخير:



و من النتائج التي خلص إليها بحث b. borzi, a.s. elnashai(2000) هو أن شكل الحلقة الهستيرية له تأثير ضعيف على علاقة ال R بدور الإهتزاز. 
و نفس الخلاصة (التأثير الضعيف لشكل الحلقة الهستيرية على ال R ) ذكرها michael n. fardis في كتابه 
Seismic Design of Concrete Buildings to Eurocode 8
حيث ذكر في الصفحة 85 ما يلي :



يتبع ....


----------



## medeaing (18 فبراير 2016)

....


> أما موضوع التطويق: فحقيقة الأمر أحزنني جوابك هنا بقدر ما أسعدني الجواب الأول... نحن نتناقش بهدف المعرفة و ليس الهدف الدخول بمهاترات... موضوع التطويق موضوع كبير ويتعلق بعشرات العوامل وإذا أردت أن ندخل بنقاش عميق حوله فأنا مستعد واعتقد أنني ضليع جداُ بهذا الموضوع.....



و أين هي المهاترة في كلامي؟
أظن أني كتبت كلاما علميا بحتا و ذكرت مرجعا يؤكد وجهت نظري 
الحقيقة لا شيء يدعوا إلى الحزن و لا إلى السعادة ... هو مجرد حوار علمي يعرض كل واحد فيه حجته و أدلته ...لذا أرجوا أن لا يخرج النقاش عن إطاره التقني البحت بمثل هذه العبارات (أسعدني ، أحزنني ، مهاترات ، ضليع جدا،...) التي لا محل لها هنا.



> إن الهدف من المثال أن هناك الكثير من المتغيرات التي تؤثر على المطاوعة بشكل كبير بينما أثرها على الصلابة التي ترتبط بدور الاهتزاز قد تكون أقل بكثير بغض النظر إن كان ظفر او عمود أو جدار قص... ومن جهة أخرى أنا سألتك عن المقارنة بين جملة الاطار العادي و الخاص مع حالة جدار القص التي تؤكد وجهة نظري ....



و أناأجبتك بالحرف الواحد أنه "لا خلاف حول هذه النقطة و أني أوافقك في النتيجة التي خلصت إليها " 
و إنما خالفتك في اختيار المثال و لم أقل أن المثال كان خاطئا و إنما قلت أن التمثيل بغيره أوضح
فأين هي المهاترة ؟!!



> وردك من خلال تحريف نقطة النقاش المنطقية التي أوردتها حول كيف يمكن الربط منطقياُ بين موضوعين ( المطاوعة و الصلابة) إذا كانت هناك كثير من المتغيرات تؤثر بشكل مختلف على كلاً منهما أو مقارنة نوعي الإطار مع حالة جدار القص من خلال استعراض معلومة معروفة عن التطويق وبعيدة عن نقطة النقاش لا يعتبر ردا علمياُ أو مقبولاً



أنا لم أناقش موضوع علاقة المطاوعة و الصلابة و لم أذكر رأيا فيه أصلا 
الموضوع الذي أناقشه أنا هو علاقة ال R بدور الإهتزاز و ليس علاقة المطاوعة بالصلابة
و أما مسألة التطويق فهي مسألة هامشية ذكرتها استطرادا و ليست هي موضوع النقاش.



> نحن متفقين رياضياً لكن الاختلاف هو بإمكانية صحة تطبيق تلك العلاقة من أجل المنشآت الواقعية..... أنا أتفق معك حول وجود أثر لدور الاهتزاز على قيمة R عند دراسة جملة SDOF ، و لكن حتى هذا الأثر موضوع رياضي ومن أجل مجالات محددة ضيقة للدور الاهتزاز و لايزال فيه الكثير من عدم الدقة في تحديده من أجل المنشآت متعددة درجات الحرية MDOF الواقعية



لا أدري هل نحن متفقان رياضيا أم لا 
و لا يمكن معرفة ذلك قبل الإجابة عن السؤال التالي (الذي طرحته مرتين من قبل و لم أظفر بجواب) :


على الرأي الذي قلت أنك ميال إليه ما هي العلاقة بين ال R و عامل المطاوعة التي ستستعملها في مجال الدور القصير؟

و الذي فهمته (قبل إجابتي عن سؤالي ) أننا لسنا متفقين في المبدأ (بغض النظر عن المعادلات الرياضية) فأنت ميال إلى اعتماد 
قيمة ثابتة لل R في مجال الدور القصير و أما رأيي فهو اعتماد ترابط (تزايد) ال R بتزايد ال T في مجال الدور القصير

و أما مسألة تطبيق تلك العلاقات في المنشآت الواقعية فيكفي أن نعلم أن المعادلة الخطية التي اعتمدها بريسلي و بولاي في المجال T<0.7s (المعادلة 2.15 التي تعتبر التزايد الخطي لل R بتزايد ال T في مجال الدور القصير) هي نفسها التي اعتمدها القانون النيوزيلاندي للزلازل ( NZS1170.5-2004.part 5 ) من أجل نفس المجال حيث جاء في الفقرة 5.2.1.1 ما يلي :



لا شك :
1- أن القوانين الزلزالية وضعت للمنشآت الواقعية
2- و أن مجال T<0.7s يشمل منشآت واقعية كثيرة (جل المنشآت القصيرة low rise building ) 

و قد سبق و أن ذكرت أن المعادلة التي اعتمدت في القانون الأوربي EC8 استنتجت من المعادلة التي خلص إليها بحث 
vidic et al (1994 
و هي معادلة شبيهة بالمعادلة التي اعتمدها القانون النيوزيلاندي و رغم أن المجال في القانون الأوربي أضيق (T<Tb مع العلم أن Tb هي 0.15 أو 0.2s على حسب نوع التربة) إلا أنه يشمل منشآت واقعية كثيرة.
و من القوانين الزلزالية الحديثة التي أقرت هذا المبدأ ( تزايد ال R بتزايد دور الإهتزاز في مجال واسع يشمل منشآت واقعية كثيرة) قانون دبي للزلازل DSC 2013
و هذا القانون صرح بتسمية ال R ب:
Period-dependent Seismic Load Reduction Factor 
و قد نصت الفقرة 2.1.2.1 منه على ما يلي 



و العلم عند الله تعالى
سأحاول في المرة القادمة إن شاء الله رفع كل الكتب و القوانين و البحوث التي ذكرتها في هذه المشاركة

وفق الله الجميع

سلام


----------



## medeaing (19 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

في الملف المرفق المراجع التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي السابقة و هي :
1- Seismic Design of Concrete Buildings to Eurocode 8
Michael N. Fardis 
Eduardo C. Carvalho
Peter Fajfar
Alain Pecker 

2- Refined force reduction factors for seismic design
B. Borzi, A.S. Elnashai

3- SEISMIC DESIGN CODE FOR DUBAI

4- FURTHER COMMENTS ON SEISMIC DESIGN LOADS FOR BRIDGES

5-Structural Design Actions
Part 5 : Earthquake actions – New Zealand 

http://www.4shared.com/archive/JBdhmLK4ba/_online.html

أسأل الله التوفيق للجمبع

سلام


----------



## م.سامرعقيل (6 مارس 2016)

بعد التحية، 
كما يعلم الجميع هناك العشرات من المقالات و الابحاث حول علاقات الربط بين معامل تعديل الاستجابة و معامل المطاوعة.. البعض يدخل معاملات تتعلق بالدور والبعض يدخل معاملات تتعلق بطبيعة تربة التأسيس و آخرون يدخلون معاملات تتعلق بمساحة الحلقة الهستيرية للمفاصل اللدنة....الخ. نحن مختلفين في إمكانية تطبيق العلاقات الرياضية المستنتجة من دراسة SDOF على المنشآت الواقعية وخاصة تلك المنشآت ذات الدور المنخفض (اقل من 0.2sec) التي تعطي المعادلات الرياضية اثر كبير لدور الاهتزاز...انا مقتنع بالرأي القائل أن تلك المنشأت الواقعية ذات الصلابة الكبيرة جداُ ذات حساسية كبيرة و أي تغيرات بسيطة جداً في مواصفاتها قد تؤدي لتغيرات كبيرة في الاستجابة و إن العلاقات الرياضية لايمكن ان تعطي دوماً نتائج صحيحة في هذه الحالة وخاصة بموضوع المطاوعة و علاقات المعامل R كما أنه هناك الكثير من البارمترات التي تؤثر بشكل مختلف على المطاوعة و الصلابة والتي لايلحظها استنتاج العلاقات الرياضية الناتجة من دراسة جملة SDOF .
على كل حال، كلاً مننا قد عرض وجهة نظره , ومن الطبيعي أن يكون هناك اختلاف في وجهات النظر لأن الموضوع نفسه فيه اختلاف بين العلماء، و انا أتمنى من بقية الزملاء ان يطلعوا على موضوع استجابة المنشآت ذات الصلابة العالية جداً و من ثم يعود لهم القرار في قبول إحدى الرأين . 
أنا احترم وجهة نظرك و أحترم اختلافنا. و بنهاية هذا النقاش أذكر قول صغير لـ Charney في هذا الموضوع :

It is essential to note that any final recommendation to provide period dependent expressions for Cds (or for R) must come only if additional studies on short period systems indicate that this is necessary, and that such formulas represent the best approach for “solving” the short-period problem.
A second approach that has been recommended for short-period systems is to increase the ductility supply of the systems as the period reduces. This concept, adopted in Eurocode 8 (BSI, 2005), does not seem reasonable for very short period systems given the extremely high ductility demands.


----------



## civil.85 (28 ديسمبر 2017)

م.سامرعقيل قال:


> بارك الله فيك...بالحقيقة انا مستعد ان نتعاون جميعاً في توضيح جميع النقاط الشائكة... وكما تقدمت يوجد العديد من المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة الكبيرة والتي انا شخصياً اعتز بهم و افتخر باننا كمهندسين عرب لدينا نخبة من المهندسين بهذا المستوى مثل الاستاذ رزق حجاوي و الاستاذ اسامة نوارة و الاستاذ محمود الصقار وغيرهم الكثير...
> ان ما اطرحه هنا ما هو الا مثال عن بعض القوانين و النظريات الخاطئة والتي اصبحت منتشرة على المنتديات حتى اصبح من الصعب تصحيحيها...واني اتمنى من المنتدى ان يضعوا لجنة علمية من الاساتذة سابقي الذكر لضبط الناحية العلمية وحذف اية مشاركة غير صحيحية.
> بالنسبة للموضوع المقترح ...فإن الحل الصحيح هو كمايلي:
> اذا رجعت للكود ubc او الملحق الزلزالي السوري ستجد ان العبارة هي.. تؤخذ قيمة R=6.5 بحالة الجملة المختلطة والتي تستطيع الاطارات لوحدها ان تتحمل 25% من القوة الزلزالية.... ولم يقل أن تأخذ 25 %.... و هذا يعني انك بعد تحليل المبنى و تصميم الاطارات المقاومة للزلازل..يجب عليك اعادة التحليل والتحقق من جميع عناصر الاطار من أجل 25% من القوة الزلزالية وبافتراض ان الاطارات فقط هي مسئولة عن المقاومة ( حذف اثر جدران القص) واي عنصر لا يحقق .. يجب عليك زيادة مقاومته للوصول الى المقاومة المطلوبة.
> ...



يرجى التكرم بإعادة رفع الملف الموجود في الرابط
مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## saad_aljuboury (30 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Al_eryani (18 سبتمبر 2021)

أستاذي العزيز سامر عقيل نرجوا إعادة إرسال الملفات ❤❤


----------

